# Mountains Of The World



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Mountains Of The World​


----------



## wall_ (May 9, 2011)

*Fitz roy Argentina, Chile*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39239626


----------



## bhathiya99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow is this real one..Fitz roy Argentina, Chile is crazy nice mountain.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*ETNA Volcano (Sicily, Italy)*


Etna - Sicily by Giuseppe Finocchiaro, on Flickr


----------



## GreatHeights (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful mountains! more pics!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

etna is amazing wow wow


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

More photos, please! s


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Pincio said:


> *ETNA Volcano (Sicily, Italy)*
> 
> 
> Etna - Sicily by Giuseppe Finocchiaro, on Flickr


:applause:


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

More photos, please! s


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Some from A'Ghaidhealtachd / The Scottish Highlands) 

A'Mhaighdean (meaning the Maiden) looking west to the Atlantic Ocean, towards America and Canada.










Blath Bheinn (meaning the warm hill)

Credit to Jon Stockton









From the other side:

Credit to marlesghillie on Flickr


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

wall_ said:


> *Fitz roy Argentina, Chile*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an incredible sight, many thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Perú*
*Siulá Grande Mountain, Cordillera of Huayhuash*









http://www.pbase.com/jvd/image/125415810


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

*indonesia,west sumatera,bukittinggi*

Mount Merapi


----------



## Raaymanx (Feb 16, 2010)

*Grimming*, austria


Grimming von emphasis auf Flickr


*Schreckhorn & Finsteraarhorn*, switzerland


Bachsee mit Lauteraarhorn - Schreckhorn - Finsteraarhorn , Kanton Bern , Schweiz von chrchr_75 auf Flickr


*Admonter Reichenstein*, austria


Admonter Reichenstein von guenterriegler auf Flickr

*Tribulaun*, on the austrian-italian border

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5283035393/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Marmolada , Dolomites , Italy*










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5229/5679148497_2f7bf66f5a_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Marmolada , Dolomites , Italy*










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5263/5619656899_28ca3150f4_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monte Pelmo , Italy*










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5029/5635015936_96b8a1e1ec_b_d.jpg


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Osorno Volcano, Chile*








by Mauricio ​


----------



## Raaymanx (Feb 16, 2010)

*Ama Dablam*, nepal


Beautiful Ama Dablan (6812m) von ColetteSimonds auf Flickr


*Machapuchare*, nepal


Machapuchare von Guy of Goodwin auf Flickr


*Siula Grande*, peru


Siula Grande, Cordillera Huayhuash von Travelstoperu auf Flickr


*Watzmann*, germany


Watzmann Mountain von b.heliker auf Flickr


*Bischofsmütze*, austria


Sonnenaufgang Oktober 2010 von Hermann Hartl auf Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow nepal and chile have amazing mountains


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Somewhere in the *Western Tatras* 










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/227742/Zapadne-Tatry-z-Temniaku

*Lomnický peak*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/252962/Lomnicak-a-jeho-tien#photo-comments











http://www.vivo.sk/photo/193662/Tam-moj-domov-je#photo-comments

Western and High *Tatras moutains* 










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/194118/Zapadne-a-Vysoke-z-Nizkych

*Horehronie*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/msojka/5139456418/
Idyllic Morning ~ Horehronie, Slovakia by Martin Sojka, on Flickr


*Liptov Tatras*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterfenda/2868443874/
Slovakia, Nízke Tatry Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr

*Liptovská Mara*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/msojka/3826850651/
Liptov, Slovakia by http://photo.vivo.sk/jpeg/2843/150517/_o/1c74b78/Liptovska-Mara-Liptovsky-Trnovec[/IMG]

[url]http://www.vivo.sk/photo/150517/Liptovska-Mara-Liptovsky-Trnovec/big

*View from Tatranská Javorina*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/108208/Javorina/big

*Roháče*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marekp/2668972526/
Morning in Rohace by MarekP, on Flickr

*Belianske Tatras - Monkova valley*

I have never been there. :/










http://www.vivo.sk/user/LUBOM

*Žiarske sedlo*










http://www.vivo.sk/user/mlo

*Western Tatras - Roháče*










http://www.vivo.sk/user/lennyl

*Liptov valley*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/221155/Pyramida-Liptovska

*Spiš Castle
*









http://www.vivo.sk/photo/147833/Spissky-hrad


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Monte Cofano - San Vito lo Capo (Sicily, Italy)*


veduta custonaci e monte cofano by paolopix, on Flickr


San Vito lo Capo - veduta da Erice by fourhundrediso, on Flickr


monte cofano by Giuseppe Croce, on Flickr


San Vito lo Capo, Sicily by the_cha, on Flickr


A red rock and the blue sea (San Vito, Sicily) by Giampaolo Macorig, on Flickr


Monte Cofano da Erice by luigia.giovannini, on Flickr


San Vito Lo Capo by kikkedikikka, on Flickr


San Vito lo Capo  by androjoker, on Flickr


----------



## Raaymanx (Feb 16, 2010)

matterhorn, right? -no!

*Mount Assiniboine*, canada


Mount Assiniboine Provincial Park - 29.Jul.09 von mere_hikes auf Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

san vito lo capo is amazing


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

awesome mountains of the world great pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow canada is amazing


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Yeah, that "Matterhorn" is just amazin. 

Slovak peak *Gánok* in the *High Tatras*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2201845076/
DSC_1739 by carlisle617, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

all the majestic mountain photos make me totally speechless.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Here's a few of my photos from last May. These were all taken in or near Banff, Alberta, Canada.


Mount Rundle


Banff by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Banff National Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Banff Gondola by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Mount Norquay


Rocky Mountains by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Mount Temple


Lake Louise by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Peyto Peak


Bow Summit and Peyto Lake by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Love it! :cheers:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mount Rundle looks like a giant from the base to the tip which is its height?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Mount Rundle is 2,948 m or (9,672 ft).


----------



## Raaymanx (Feb 16, 2010)

*Alpamayo*, peru











*Shivling*, india











*Mount Cook*, new zealand











*Hochgolling*, austria











*Pico da Neblina*, brasilia


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

alpamayo is very nice


----------



## JeanValJean (Aug 25, 2009)

Sikkim, India










Sikkim, Sacred Mountains by A2Z Adventures on flickr










Mountain village by Wim Yedema on flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow wow amazing india


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monte Rosa , Italia*










http://cdn.archdaily.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/1288725086-monte-rosa-hut.jpg


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

On the top of *Lomnický peak* 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5693342736/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5692774297/


----------



## Raaymanx (Feb 16, 2010)

"Dreigestirn" *Eiger, Mönch & Jungfrau*, switzerland











*Grossglockner*, austria











*Huandoy*, peru











*Artesonraju*, peru


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Great pictures! :applause:


----------



## Summer.Uk (Apr 30, 2011)

The mountains of Peru :drool:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Chile*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

chile is very nice


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

GREAT PICS


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

belo Chile :drool:


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

JAPAN - *Mt.Fuji*


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Atlas Mountains


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*CATALAN MOUNTAINS

MONTSERRAT 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lev61/3085175390/sizes/l/in/photostream/

PEDRAFORCA 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alessandrocoiro/2569543475/sizes/l/in/photostream/

...to be continued

*


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Wow! That mountains are really nice!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Africa has snow wow


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Sugar Loaf-Rio de Janeiro-Brazil*


Pão de Açúcar 3 por Alex Cavalcante, no Flickr

*Corcovado Mountain(home of redentor christ)-Rio de Janeiro-Brazil*


Corcovado por zo_ya, no Flickr

*Igreja's mont-Urubici-Brazil*


dénouement: pedra furada por Mathieu Struck, no Flickr

*Bandeira's Peek-Brazil(I don't know the municipalitie)*


Subida ao pico da Bandeira - Alto Caparaó por *Crys*, no Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

CATALAN and brazilean MOUNTAINS are impresive


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Muy lindas las del Pan de Azúcarkay:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MOUNT KILIMANJARO TANZANIA*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MORE KILIMANJARO*

HERE AS SEEN FROM SPACE









SNOW 



















































AS SEEN FROM ANOTHER ANGLE


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ great photos but when we're posting flickr photos we must use the BB code or the photos will be deleted. here is the link to a video that will show you how to do it. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1359713


Also, you must provide the source of all other photos with either the photographers names or the actual links that can go back to the owners web pages. Thanks!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ OK THANKS


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Amazing pictures! The lasts are simply amazing.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MOUNT MERU TANZANIA*


Flickr 上 spartan_puma 的 Mount Meru


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Cristo Redentor on Corcovado Hill in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil








photo from http://www.brasil.org.co/

El Nido, Palawan, Philippines








photo by toto lloyd, on flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Chile*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

the last pic is awesome wow


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

wow, south american photos are intense:banana::cheers:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Those pictures of Chile are stunning.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Raaymanx said:


> *Alpamayo*, peru


Perfect. One of the most beautiful peaks in Peru.


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

Argentina and Chile Andes, Tatras, and Alps are the most beautiful pics until now.

Both sides of Fitz Roy are stunning...


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TANZANIA*


Flickr 上 appenz 的 Meru from Kilimanjaro


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MOUNT MERU IN DISATANCE FROM KILIMANJARO*


Flickr 上 eulken 的 Kilimanjaro's shadow, with Meru in the distance

Flickr 上 appenz 的 Meru seen from Kilimajaro


----------



## GeorgianFan (Jun 3, 2010)

Georgian Republic









©Joerj









©Joerj


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Tatras*





































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/natalia126/5029742589/
Tatry by NataliaPiasecka, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2750264401/
Kasprowy Wierch by Siuloon, on Flickr


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Peru:

Cerro Baúl










Cordillera Azul: 










Sierra del Divisor










Machu Picchu (Old Mountain)










Huayna Picchu (Young Mountain)




























Sara Sara (Volcano)










Misti (Volcano)



















Solimana










Yerupajá



















Artesonraju (The Paramount Pictures Mountain XD)










Coropuna (volcano)










Quelccaya










Razuhuillca










Alpamayo










Cordillera Blanca (lots of peaks)


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Machu Pichu is simply stunning:applause:


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

Smallest mountains in the World. The High Tatras. (Slovakia)



seem said:


>


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice european mountains


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

*Zugspitze* Germany´s highest mountain with 2964m


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*another shot of kilimanjaro*


Flickr 上 Picture Taker 2 的 Mount Kilamanjaro


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

^^ just beautiful... :bow:


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

Watzmann, Germany´s second highest...








http://www.bothnerimages.com/








by marika hildebrandt at fotocommunity.de








by olaf dziallas at fotocommunity.de


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Remarkable shots!...especially these last of Germany...marvelous thread.


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

Northern Israel 


CIMG0383 by ohad0093, on Flickr

CIMG0385 by ohad0093, on Flickr

CIMG0384 by ohad0093, on Flickr


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*ALGERIA*





































































*SSCA*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Perfect pano la serena looks awesome.


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Cheile Râșnoavei,Romania

cheile rasnov by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Carpathian Mountains,Romania

piatra by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*Norway, Europe*

Some of the Norwegian mountains around Lofoten: 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steinliland/682906672/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steinliland/4878375949/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/henrikj/3092991257/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/milankuminowski/448116098/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steinliland/453766689/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nordrum/3785870024/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/weesam/5909374785/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Chilean territory is composed by 80% mountains, so wherever you shoot, you will find a mountain, or at least a hill 

*Dientes de Navarino, Navarino Island*

Puerto Williams por eduardomg1, en Flickr

*Volcán Puntiagudo, Lake District*

Volcan Puntiagudo por victor.mancilla, en Flickr

*Volcan Antuco, Bio Bio Region*









*Torres del Paine, Magallanes Region*

Torres del Paine por Ben_Cooper, en Flickr

*Villarrica Volcano, Araucanía*

Volcán Villarrica por Claudio ©, en Flickr

*Osorno Volcano*

Volcán Osorno por Jensoo, en Flickr

*Darwin Mountains, Tierra del Fuego Island*

Cordillera Darwin(Terra del Fuoco) por aspaccatini, en Flickr

*Sarmiento Hill, Tierra del Fuego Island*

90217 Cordillera Darwin, Cerro Sarmiento por bryansissons, en Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Cumbrian mountains, England*


Cumbria: Mountain Gateway by Tim Blessed, on Flickr

Cumbria: Mountain View by Tim Blessed, on Flickr

Langdale Pikes by Paul Liley, on Flickr

Mickledore-Great Langdale, Cumbria by Paul Liley, on Flickr

Cumbria: Buttermere Town & Distant Scotland by Tim Blessed, on Flickr

Cumbria: Crummock Water Head by Tim Blessed, on Flickr

Cumbria: Best Friends by Tim Blessed, on Flickr

Cumbria: Honister Pass by Tim Blessed, on Flickr

Cumbria: Borrowdale by Tim Blessed, on Flickr

Cumbria: Mountain Valleys by Tim Blessed, on Flickr

Cumbria: Across Derwent to Skiddaw by Tim Blessed, on Flickr

Cumbria: Hindscarth from High Spy by Tim Blessed, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Kailash


MANIMAHESH by manumint-[BUSY], on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The High Coast* (_Höga kusten_)
_A part of the Swedish coast on the Gulf of Bothnia, situated in the municipalities of Kramfors, Härnösand and Örnsköldsvik and notable as a type area for research on post-glacial rebound and eustacy, in which the land rises as the weight of the glaciers melts off of it. This phenomenon was first recognised and studied there; since the last ice age the land has risen 800 m, which accounts for the unusual landscape with tall cliff formations.
UNESCO, while inscribing the area on the World Heritage List in 2000, remarked that "the High Coast site affords outstanding opportunities for the understanding of the important processes that formed the glaciated and land uplift areas of the Earth's surface"._


Höga kusten HDR Jpeg 28 mei 2011039 by cees van gastel, on Flickr











Häggvik by conteurd, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Cheviots ,Northumberland, England*


Cheviots by Draconic Pride, on Flickr

Drakestone and the Cheviots by johndal, on Flickr

Forest Valley by johndal, on Flickr

Cheviot showers by johndal, on Flickr

The Curr by weirdcrank, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sälka & Kungsleden*
_Kungsleden is a hiking trail in northern Sweden, approximately 440 kilometres (270 mi) long, passing through one of Europe's largest remaining wilderness areas_


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Brasil 









http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x112/bucsanszki1/Itatiaia50.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/levocomigo/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/levocomigo/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tarfala valley*
_It is a valley in Kiruna Municipality, Norrbotten, Sweden. Several glaciers flows into the valley and glaciological research has been conducted since 1946 at the Tarfala scientific station._


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

I love Algeria!


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Lake District National Park, Cumbria, England*


Ivy Crag by Robert Silverwood, on Flickr

Lakeland colour by Robert Silverwood, on Flickr

Bassenthwaite by Robert Silverwood, on Flickr

Skiddaw by Robert Silverwood, on Flickr

Autumn,Cumbria,England by wrcous, on Flickr

Cumbria,England by wrcous, on Flickr

Newlands valley,Cumbria,England by wrcous, on Flickr

Tarn Hows by Robert Silverwood, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kebnekaise, Sweden:


Kebnekaise at the lake by ingelaSE, on Flickr





























Kebnekaise Trail 4 by mtreaster, on Flickr


Kebnekaise 2006-08-03 17-03-14 by igelkottarna, on Flickr


Kebnekaise by Olov Jacobsen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Edge of Mam Tor and Hope Valley, Peak District, Derbyshire, England*


Edge of Mam Tor and Hope Valley, Peak District, Derbyshire by Beautiful England, on Flickr

Edale and the High Peak, from The Great Ridge, Peak District, Derbyshire by Beautiful England, on Flickr

Rushup Edge and Lord's Seat, from Mam Tor, Peak District, Derbyshire by Beautiful England, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Staffordshire Moorlands, Staffordshire, England*


The Roaches, Staffordshire Moorlands, Staffordshire by Beautiful England, on Flickr

Rock climbing, Hen Cloud, The Roaches, Staffordshire Moorlands, Staffordshire by Beautiful England, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Kirkstone Pass, Ambleside, Cumbria, England*









http://www.picturesofengland.com Submitted by Roy Jackson








http://www.picturesofengland.com Submitted by John Edwards ©








http://www.picturesofengland.com Submitted by Roy Jackson








http://www.picturesofengland.com Submitted by Rod Burkey








http://www.picturesofengland.com Submitted by Eric Heijmans


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*Jotunheimen, Norway.*

Jotumheimen is a mountain range spanning roughly 3,500 km² across central parts of South Norway. You will find all 29 highest mountains in Norway here as well as the Northern Europes two highest peaks (Galdhøpiggen at 2,469m and Glitretinden at 2,465m). 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steinliland/2666568511/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3875073643/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neopixx/3874081457/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pyrat/4820624631/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5993636694/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/feffef/1356188781/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferryvermeer/6007397970/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Mount Pico - Pico Island, Azores, Portugal (highest point in all of Portugal)














































The view from the summit


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Cerro Torre* (Argentina-Chile)


Cerro Torre por Jesus Martin, en Flickr


Oxygen - Cerro Torre, Patagonia, Argentina por cedric_g, en Flickr


Cerro Torre Dawn por aluytenuk, en Flickr


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Torngats Mountains ( EASTERN CANADA - Quebec , Labrador)









Source:http://www.targetmarketing.ca/










Source:http://services-harmonia.com/espace.php









source:http://www.mikeroelofs.eu/projects/labrador/text/










Source:http://www.lax-a.is/english/canada/Ungava_Bay/news/news//nr/6004









source:http://www.newfoundlandlabrador.com/PlacesToGo/TorngatMountainsNationalPark


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*K2 Base Camp, Pakistan. 

An excellent itinerary with stunning views - the heart of Karakorum, and the mountains and towers, from Paiyuu peaks, Trango Towers, Musherbroom series, Ghoro peaks, then Faichan kangri [Broad Peak] and Chogori [K2]!
*










*The Baltoro Glacier, Pakistan. 

Small valley glaciers form icefalls where they meet the trunk glacier. The sidewalls vary from very steep to precipitous. The glacier has carved striations on the surrounding country rocks. Moving ice has formed depressions, which serve as basins for numerous glacial lakes.

The glacier can be approached via the important Balti town of Skardu. *










*Hunza Valley, Pakistan.

It is a mountainous valley in Gilgit in the Gilgit-Baltistan autonomous region of Pakistan. The Hunza valley is situated to the north of the Hunza River, at an elevation of around 2,500 metres [8,200 ft]. 

It is also a very popular tourist destination because of the spectacular scenery of the surrounding mountains like Ultar Sar, Rakaposhi, Bojahagur Duanasir II, Ghenta Peak, Hunza Peak, Passu Peak, Diran Peak and Bublimating [Ladyfinger Peak], all 6,000 metres [19,685 ft] or higher.*










*Hunza, Pakistan. 

As much as the valley is famous for its beauty, the people of Hunza are noted for their friendliness and hospitality. The local languages spoken are Burushaski, Wakhi and Shina, many people understand Urdu. 

The literacy rate of the Hunza valley is believed to be more than 90%. Virtually every child of the new generation studies up to at least high school level. Many pursue higher studies from prestigious colleges and Universities of Pakistan and abroad!*










*Lulusar Lake, Pakistan. 

At 3,410 m [11,190 ft], it is the primary headwaters of the Kunhar River. It flows southwest through the entire length of Kaghan Valley and the Naran Valley, passing Jalkhand, Kaghan, Jared, Paras and Balakot until its confluence with the Jhelum River.*










*Payee Lake, Pakistan.

It is situated near Shogran in the Kaghan Valley in Pakistan. It is situated at the height of almost 3,000 m [10,000 feet].*










*Phundar, Pakistan.

Phundar is at a distance of about 160 km from Gilgit towards Shandur Pass. The valley offers excellent views and trout fishing opportunities.*










*Lobsang Spire, Pakistan. 
It is a 5707m high peak in Karakoram range, near Baltora/ Baltoro Glacier.*










*K 27, Pakistan. 

Trek or trekking is a long journey undertaken on foot in areas where common means of transport is generally not available. Trekking is not mountaineering; it is days of walking, along with adventure.*










*Skardu Desert, Pakistan. 
One hears of deserts in plains but never at the foothills of 18,000 feet high snow covered mountains!
Skardu Valley is one such place which is carpeted in fine ash white sand through which greenish blue in winter; grey as tarnished silver in summer, the Indus snakes lazily between wind-ribbed sand dunes.*










*Chapursan Valley, Pakistan. 
Gliding around the corner from Hunza near Passu can be a life time experience *










*Chogori - K2, Pakistan. 

The name of K2 is Chogori, which in the local Balti language means the King of Mountains. This name is little known outside of Pakistan. It is, therefore, desirable that - K2 be used.*










*Spantik, Pakistan. 

Spantik or Golden Peak is a mountain in Spantik-Sosbun Mountains subrange of Karakoram. It's northwest face features an exceptionally hard climbing route known as the "Golden Pillar".*

Source :*Payaam trust*


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Cerro Tronador, Argentina/Chile* 3491 meters.



Tronador by fainmen, on Flickr


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Southern Andes mountains near Ushuaia, Argentina*










Original photo from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4713097. User: Alejandro Toso


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

I just love this thread....fantastic mountainscapes.....thanks to all.:cheers2:


----------



## CWKSofia (Sep 1, 2011)

Some pics from Bulgaria by Evgeni Dinev



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Raaymanx (Feb 16, 2010)

*Ortler & Königsspitze*, italy











*Dachstein*, austria


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Amazing thread and photo's!


Some of my photo's from the Alps this time:


5 by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


11 by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


10 by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


9 by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


14 by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


12 by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## Raaymanx (Feb 16, 2010)

piemont?


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Breathtaking.. :drool:


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Raaymanx said:


> piemont?


No, French alps, from Mercantour to Mont-Blanc

@ Maniacoargento, thx


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Cerro Aconcagua, Argentina*
Highest mountain in the Andes Range and in the southern and western hemisphere (6962 meters).










Original photo from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/roney/3176895352/sizes/l/in/photostream/. User: roney










Original photo from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/finbarzapek/5548463896/sizes/l/in/photostream/. User: finbarzapek / SeanC










Original photo from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruesch/3237519000/sizes/l/in/photostream/. User: dreamX


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

ApoJapo said:


> @ Maniacoargento, thx


No problem!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Mountains in Los Glaciares national park, Argentine Patagonia*



Montañas y hielo by wavingtoanimals, on Flickr



Montaña, glaciar y lago by wavingtoanimals, on Flickr



Perito Moreno y montañas by wavingtoanimals, on Flickr


----------



## shacky (Jun 10, 2008)

*Drakensberg Mountains, South Africa*
By me


----------



## shacky (Jun 10, 2008)

*Drakensberg Mountains, South Africa*
By me


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Drakensberg mountains remind me a bit to the mountains of Scotland and the UK without trees and incredible beauty of South African mountains are incredibly beautiful and beautiful.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*C H I L E*​Santiago








Créditos


Paine Grande








Créditos











Nevado Juncal








Créditos


Paso de San Francisco








Créditos


Montaña del Canal Beagle








Créditos​


----------



## shacky (Jun 10, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> The Drakensberg mountains remind me a bit to the mountains of Scotland and the UK without trees and incredible beauty of South African mountains are incredibly beautiful and beautiful.


Yes me too, a lot of people say that and thats why in Lesotho its known as the Lesotho Highlands after the Scottish Highlands, and one of the highest peaks in SA is named Ben Macdhui (3001m) after Ben Macdui in Scotland. You will find a lot of villages in the Drakensberg area are Scottish names too.

*Giants Castle (3315m)*
(source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drakensberg)


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Norwegians mountains. 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vandrende/485429496/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ystenes/3305280075/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ystenes/2836765077/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ochelset/4858799102/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/magictyger/2782709288/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Houses under a Norwegian mountain:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotomormor/3772005892/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Amazing pictures, as usual.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

chile and italy amazing


----------



## Metrocracy (Jul 20, 2011)

*TEXAS Mountains !*










http://www.wallpaperweb.org/wallpap...meHighwayGuadalupeMountainsTexas_1280x960.jpg

---

IMHO


----------



## Raaymanx (Feb 16, 2010)

*Drei Zinnen/Tre Cime di Lavaredo*, italy


----------



## Metrocracy (Jul 20, 2011)

been there, stunning wiew !

---

IMHO


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Mountains above Las Terazzas, Cuba (the town in the valley in the picture)








(picture was taken by me)


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Albania*


Thethi by Thethi Guide, on Flickr


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

one of the most beautiful places I have ever been is Avalanche lake in Glacier Nat'l Park, Montana. It is a 4 mile hike up but is totally worth it even if you despise hiking. once you get up there you are greeted by a shallow, crystal clear lake filled with downed trees from avalanches. You then realize you are surrounded by beautiful mountains on 3 sides. the picture doesn't even do it justice.









picture by flickr user mgron69


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*ALGERIA*













































*SSCA*


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

*Swiss alps*


Swiss alps - Breithorn by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


Lauenensee - a Swiss mountain lake by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus Swiss alps.


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

*French alps; Vercors*


Mont Aiguille - Vercors - France by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

*Norwegian mountains; Jutonheimen*


Jotunheimen - Besseggen - Gjende by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

The Pyrenees; France/Spain


Sunrise pyrenees, 1920x by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Monte Cinco Hermanos, Tierra del Fuego, Argentina*



Cinco Hermanos by Ariel Tello, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Veľká Fatra* National Park, view from *Tlstá* (1373 m)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterfenda/5698937524/
Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterfenda/5698364993/
Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr

*Malý Kriváň, Malá Fatra moutains*










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/120477/krajina-pod-malym-krivanom

*View from the top*










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/127400/z-maleho-krivana


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Great pics from Slovakia, though it seems that the last landscape is poisoned


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Slovak mountain Impression despite its low height need not be too high to be beautiful


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing italy and france


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Argentina.*

----------------


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome shots....:cheers:


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Argentina.*

-----------------------


----------



## portuense (May 18, 2008)

*Mount Teide, Tenerife, Canary Islands*

Mount Teide is a volcano on Tenerife, Canary Islands. Its 3718m summit is the highest point in Spain, the highest point above sea level in the islands of the Atlantic, and it is the third highest volcano in the world measured from its base on the ocean floor, after Mauna Loa and Mauna Kea in Hawaii.

The volcano and its surroundings comprise the Teide National Park. The park has an area of 18900 hectares and was named a World Heritage Site by UNESCO. Is also one of the most visited National Parks in the world.


Teide nevado por rwx, en Flickr



Teide (2) por TC4711, en Flickr



Teide Summit por Peter Nijenhuis, en Flickr



Teide por Peter Huys, en Flickr


Teide sunset por ╬Thomas Reichart ╬, en Flickr


View of Mount Teide from Hotel Miramar, Puerto de la Cruz, Tenerife por GanMed64, en Flickr


HDR Teide 1 por oskitanep, en Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^ fantastic!


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Sometimes we forget how beautiful our world is.
Thank you for the pics.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mount Teide is impresive.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Kaikoura New Zealand NZ Alps.*

image hosted on flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Skoura south east Morocco.*

This picture is awesome by the contrast between the dryness of the desert and mountains I have no idea that mountains are mountains must be the one maybe altlas know for sure









http://www.wallpaperweb.org/


----------



## nikanima (Oct 5, 2011)

fantastic shot in this page.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Seatle 








Portald with Mount Hood in the background








Seattle to the Cascades ranges in the background








Germany Black Forest Swiss Alps behind.








http://www.wallpaperweb.org/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Any udpates.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Tatra moutains last week - 










http://flog.pravda.sk/vlahatatrysro.flog?foto=429360

Čierny kameň, Veľká Fatra moutains










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/202824/cierny-vo-velkej

Veľká Fatra moutains, Blatnica










by I.B.MOGAJ

Village Podkriváň and *Poľana Mts.*, the highest volcanic mountain range in Slovakia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterfenda/5174388804/
Slovakia, Poľana Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr
by I.B.MOGAJ

Lomnický peak, High Tatra










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5693342736/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5692774297/

Town of Kremnica located in Kremnické vrchy mts










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26791098

Tatra moutains










































http://panoramy.biernawski.com


----------



## eindhoven the best (Jul 3, 2007)

*South-Limburg The Netherlands,Hill region in southern Netherlands*

Hill Region in the South Of the Netherlands,

St.Pietersberg by Maastricht


















Valkenburg.









The City Heerlen in South-Limburg


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mecca Hills


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Azusa, California


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Baja California, Mexico


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome pics Mindtrapper0.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Velebit, Croatia










High Tatra, Slovakia



















Hurghada mountains, Egypt










Mala Fatra, Slovakia



















by me


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Montañas nubes y mar.Rio (pic from flickr)*








*Corsega (pic from flickr)*








*himalaya (pic from flickr)*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

SANTA MARTA COLOMBIA (pic from flickr)








SANTA MARTA COLOMBIA (pic from flickr)








SANTA MARTA COSTA(pic from flickr)








CALI Y SUS FARRALLONES (pic from flickr)








Parque Natural del Cadí-Moixeró, Cataluña.(pic from flickr)


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Sayram Lago, Börtala, Xinjiang CHINA.* (pic from flickr)


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mt. Hood and Trillium Lake, Oregon USA(pic from flickr)








monte cervino alps.(pic from flickr)








monte Cervino - Valle d'Aosta3 (pic from flickr)








monte Cervino - Valle d'Aosta6 (pic from flickr)








Dolomiti - Trentino Alto Adige(pic from flickr)








monte Cervino - Valle d'Aosta4(pic from flickr)








vulcão Etna - Sicilia2(pic from flickr)








monte Cervino - Valle d'Aosta2(pic from flickr)








Dolomiti - Trentino Alto Adige2(pic from flickr)








vulcão Etna - Sicilia4(pic from flickr)








vulcão Etna - Sicilia6(pic from flickr)








monte Cervino - Valle d'Aosta(pic from flickr)








vulcão Etna - Sicilia3(pic from flickr)








vulcão Etna - Sicilia(pic from flickr)








vulcão Etna - Sicilia5(pic from flickr)


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

landscape NORWAY








TO TORNAVACAS FROM THE HIGHLANDS OF CASTILE - TORNAVACAS VILLAGE(pic from flickr)








Trentino alto edige (pic from flickr)








Teton peak (pic from flickr)








CANADA ROCOSAS(pic from flickr)








Rocosas (pic from flickr)








Alpine_Scenic_Mount__Washington(pic from flickr)








ROCOSAS(pic from flickr)








Maron bells colorado (pic from flickr)


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

hno:Any updates


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing corsica and sardinia


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

All are taken in Tasmania, Australia.









Image by Grant Dixon Photography









Image by Grant Dixon Photography









Image by Grant Dixon Photography









Image by Grant Dixon Photography









Image by Grant Dixon Photography









Image by Grant Dixon Photography









Image by Grant Dixon Photography









Ben Lomond in Tasmania


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow very nice pics


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

spectacular images...kay:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Any updates.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

ha long Vietnam.


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Slovenia, Julian Alps*


sloalpswinter10 by Lenart Zore, on Flickr


sloalpswinter11 by Lenart Zore, on Flickr


sloalpswinter09 by Lenart Zore, on Flickr


sloalpswinter08 by Lenart Zore, on Flickr


sloalpswinter05 by Lenart Zore, on Flickr


sloalpswinter07 by Lenart Zore, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Interesante contraste.


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*Tikjda mountain-Algeria * by me 


Along the East-West Highway par Bilouk-25, sur Flickr


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Nepal*










http://www.facebook.com/yalubluphoto


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

julian alps are italians


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Slovenia, Sorica*_


Untitled by Silvia Biasutti, on Flickr









by-dejanz 


Slovenia - Lake Bled and Julian Alps by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr


Slovenia - Lake Bled and Julian Alps by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr


Slovenia - Lake Bled and Julian Alps by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Slovenia, Julian Alps, river Soča*_


Brücke über die Soca - Slovenia by publik_oberberg, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Slovenia, Jamnik*_









by-Jony2



































byr-Ana Pogačar


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Finally the Julian Alps are Italian or Slovenian?


----------



## sipriano (Jun 12, 2009)

*Patagonian Andes, Chile-Argentina*









Lighthouse-Beagle Channel-Tierra Del Fuego-Ushuaia-Argentina, by [URL="http://www.flickr.com/people/theworldismycanvas/"]mikemellinger[/URL]









The Chilean Fjords, by Quiltsalad










Gauchos, by Pablo Perez Yañez









Mountains and forest, by Sparky the Neon Cat









Coyhaique | Cerro Mackay, by Feffef









Camino al fin del mundo, by Pablo Olivera


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

gabo79 said:


> Finally the Julian Alps are Italian or Slovenian?





> The Julian Alps (Slovene: Julijske Alpe, Italian: Alpi Giulie) are a mountain range of the Southern Limestone Alps that stretches from northeastern Italy to Slovenia, where they rise to 2,864 m at Mount Triglav. They are named after Julius Caesar, who founded the municipium of Cividale del Friuli at the foot of the mountains. A large part of the Julian Alps is included in Triglav National Park(Slovenia).


by-Wikipedia


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

impressive images...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A mountainous panorama of Sweden:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

and one extra from the Swedish Lappland:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

MARROCCO ATLAS


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

julian alps are italian


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Longane , Italy*










http://www.corsainmontagna.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Longane.jpg


----------



## Metron (May 31, 2009)

italiano_pellicano said:


> julian alps are italian


Yeah and Trst/Trieste is Slovenian. Now we're even. :nuts:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More views of the Northern Sweden:


Rapaselet, Sarek National Park by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


Rapa River Valley, Sarek National Park by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


Sarves Valley, Sarek National Park by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


Lapporten Pano by CalleHoglund, on Flickr


Lake reflection, Northern Sweden by Wansfordphoto, on Flickr


Stora Sjöfallet by Wiking66, on Flickr


Ritsem by Wiking66, on Flickr


Highland Breakfast by Wiking66, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

La tinença de Benifassà (Castellón, Spain)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bruno bucher (Jan 19, 2008)

*Pyramid Mountain and Lake Paron - Peru*









by scott-kong​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing mountains of peru


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cortina d'Ampezzo , Italy*


Cortina d'Ampezzo, Dolomiten - 80er Jahre por borntobewild1946, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cortina d'Ampezzo , Italy*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3290/3097169685_21c206b781_b_d.jpg


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

View over the Swiss Alps, from Vaduz Castle








kremnica rumania








Jan Mayen by Kate McKenna, on Flickr








Fagaras Mountains in 01.05.2012,from a village near Sibiu,Romania








Lake Zug, Switzerland








Zlatibor, Serbia








Zlatibor, Serbia


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cortina d'ampezzo , Italy*


Cortina d ´Ampezzo - Misurina - Tre Cime ( Mountainbiking 2009 ) Dolomiti por alesduchac, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cortina d'ampezzo , Italy*


Le Cinque Torri por mondodolomiti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palermo , Italy*


Palermo più in dettaglio por Giordano Mangione, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palermo , Italy*


Palermo : Il golfo di Mondello / The gulf of Mondello por Giacomo Calcagno, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

rila bulgaria 








valencia 








santorini


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Isole Eolie , Italy*


I faraglioni di Lipari e Vulcano sullo sfondo visti da Quattr'occhi por LellaViola, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dolomiti , Italy*


il buon giorno si vede dal mattino por Luigi Alesi, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome volcanic pic Isole Eolie , Italy


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes is a awesome place


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Asturias , Spain*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2133/2473473487_694f471c64_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Vito Lo Capo , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7160/6511647831_ff27666e34_b_d.jpg


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Valle D'Aosta , Italy*
> 
> 
> La Valle di Cogne 2 (HDR) por Ondablv, en Flickr


That is France. Valle D'Aosta is French territory.


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*North face of the Grandes Jorasses, France:*


North face of the Grandes Jorasses by h_saarikoski, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Italy*


montagne innevate in corsica por Gian Luca Murru, en Flickr


SS125 korkein kohta por www.sardinia.fi, en Flickr


Montagnes por JeanbaptisteM, en Flickr


Massif de Bavella, Corsica por sara-maria, en Flickr


Corsica, le montagne d'inverno por gillum, en Flickr


Il sentiero della Natura 2 (AO) por Ondablv, en Flickr










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8329/8145603833_744c57a698_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

banned ?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Italy*


Vico Equense por jockerino, en Flickr


Cathedral of Vico Equense por jjamv, en Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*France*


Triangle du Tacul by h_saarikoski, on Flickr


Rhonegletscher in 1997 by h_saarikoski, on Flickr


Gorges de Diosaz by h_saarikoski, on Flickr


Mountain ranges, North Province by otto_m1, on Flickr


New Caledonia Landscape by Trevor Dennis, on Flickr


House on the French Pyrenees Mountains by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pico De Orizaba , Mexico*


Vista Aerea del Volcan Pico de Orizaba. por Rafael Dorantes, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Puebla , Mexico*


Cerrito de Cholula y Popocatepetl, Puebla. por • Rahuno © • ☁, en Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*
Grand Canyon du Verdon, France. *











Grand Canyon du Verdun by cwhence, on Flickr


Grand canyon in France by Leons point of view, on Flickr


First view of Grand Canyon du Verdon by ebygomm, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Guatemala*


Volcano and Arch por DaveWilsonPhotography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Guatemala*


Volcano Threesome por Emilio Orantes, en Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Mount Everest, Nepal.*


Mount Everest by Paddl, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

everest is really nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pico De Orizaba , Mexico*


Pico Orizaba por Ivan Luckie Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyway pointless and stupid discussion.

*Mountains somewhere in Afghanistan:*


Afghanistan Mountains by Deepgreen2009, on Flickr


Mountains in Afghanistan by PicHunting, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mountains in Afghanistan omg marvelus.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes really nice mountains


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Alborz , Iran*










http://www.travel-earth.com/iran/alborz.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mount Meru , Tanzania*










http://www.amani-tours.com/images/mount_meru2.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Kilimanjaro , Tanzania*










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-doHIfBEPmXM/Tia5CqTimSI/AAAAAAAAB3I/ErHXeXddq34/s1600/kilimanjaro.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Valle D Aosta , Italy*










http://www.discoveryalps.it/images/...e/Valle_d'Aosta_-_Monte_Grivola.jpg/_full.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Valle D Aosta , Italy*










http://insidersabroad.s3.amazonaws.com/regions/Valle d'Aosta/matterhorn.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Valle D Aosta , Italy*










http://www.windoweb.it/desktop_italia/foto_valle_aosta/foto_aosta_varie/foto_valle_aosta_007.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cilento , Italy*










http://www.parkhotelcilento.it/wp-content/gallery/cilento/cilento.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Meteora , Greece*









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-2AfqAOoKS...1600/meteora-grecia-mare-viaggi-vacanze-1.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Italy*










http://www.windoweb.it/desktop_temi/foto_montagne/foto_montagne_22.jpg










http://www.regioni-italiane.com/immagini/valle2.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lauchernalp , Switzerland*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lauchernalp , Switzerland*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lauchernalp , Switzerland*










http://www.skiforum.it/skiforum/upload/resort/16554-dscn8373.jpg










http://www.skiforum.it/skiforum/upload/resort/16976-dscn8280.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Italy - Switzerland*










http://www.skiforum.it/skiforum/upload/resort/27088-dscn8253.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Capri , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7118/7731117208_5066d3affb_b.jpg










http://www.enricodevita.it/blog/wp-content/gallery/capri/dsc_5785_hdr.jpg


----------



## Lazaruss90 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Aosta Valley* *ITALY*

GRIVOLA


----------



## Lazaruss90 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gran Paradiso Aosta Valley *ITALY*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics of Aosta , Italy


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valle de Tena (Huesca, Spain)*

VALLE DE TENA = Huesca por JOSE-MARIA MORENO GARCIA = FOTOGRAFO HUMANISTA, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Beceite (Spain)*

Massif de Beceite por balaguere_65, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Chelva (Valencia, Spain)*

Acueducto romano de la Peña Cortada - Chelva - Valencia por Antonio MarÃ*n Segovia, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Crevillent (Alicante, Spain)*

SIERRA CREVILLENT por Qirbilyan, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Illimani (La Paz, Bolivia)*


Bolivia, illimani y cordillera Real. Explore 27 de octubre de 2010 por César Angel. Zaragoza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice pics guys


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Payachatas* (twins in Aimara)

These two Volcanoes (pomerape and Parinacota), are on the border of Bolivia and Chile.

The following images are from the Chilean side, in the northernmost region of Arica and Parinacota.



Volcans Parinacota and Pomerape por will_stenzel, en Flickr


The twin giants of Parinacota (6350m) and Pomerape (6240m) por Craig Fast, en Flickr


Volcano Parinacota und Pomerape por jasminfisch, en Flickr


2012_02_0337 por ccpoirier, en Flickr

bonus: a photogenic llama with the Payachatas :lol:


Volcans Parinacota and Pomerape por paulandbecs, en Flickr


----------



## bruno bucher (Jan 19, 2008)

*Alpamayo Mountain - Perú*


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus The Payachatas and alpamayo.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

the twin towers.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dolomiti , Italy*










http://www.bestourism.com/img/items...the-mountains-in-a-greenish-landscape_100.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Italy*










http://www.livetravelmountains.com/wp-content/uploads/ItalyEasyItalia.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Aggius , Italy*


Aggius, il paese di granito. por antonè, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Isernia , Italy*










http://img.tcol.it/tc/tctest_img_se...o_medievale_4e84975a64c7d_20110929_060546.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Riale , Italy*


Prima di Capodanno 2010, Riale e diga del Morasco, Val Formazza Piemonte 31 dicembre 2009 por Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, en Flickr


Prima di Capodanno 2010, Riale, Val Formazza Piemonte 31 dicembre 2009 por Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, en Flickr


Prima di Capodanno 2010, Riale baite innevate, Val Formazza Piemonte 31 dicembre 2009 por Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, en Flickr


Riale por luca2142, en Flickr


Monte Olano por luca2142, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trapani , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/295081_420418414643331_915847767_n.jpg


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

:banana:Italy


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Kilimanjaro , Tanzania*










http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/xiaohan1/jinan/Mount_Kilimanjaro.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks gabo


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hawaii , United States Of America*


Diamond Head 1 por kenjet, en Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Slovenian Alps, Komna*






















































by-Simon


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

slovenia is a little amazing country


----------



## shacky (Jun 10, 2008)

*Drakensberg Mountains - South Africa*


----------



## MNorthStar (May 2, 2010)

Sawtooth Mountains -- Minnesota


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Langkawi, Malaysia; my pics



















Lost world=)

















http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks 



gabo79 said:


> Maravilloso trabajo Italiano.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sunndalsøra, Norway








Akureyri - Iceland








sierra de la estrella portugal








Zuheros. Province of Córdoba. Andalusia. Spain.








MADRID Mountains








The Sólfar - Reykjavik, Iceland








MADRID Mountains








Monaco








mt denali alaska








North Slovakia, Mala Fatra mountains (vicinity of city Žilina, or, more precisely, village Terchová)








MADRID Mountains








North Slovakia, Mala Fatra mountains (vicinity of city Žilina, or, more precisely, village Terchová)








Kempinski High Tatras








Berchtesgaden, GERMANY








Berchtesgaden, GERMANY


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidbroome/8236149693/
Zugspitze (Germany's Highest Mountain, 2962m-9717ft


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Un poco de los Alpes italianos, region de Piemonte*:[/B]


Monviso por rinogas, no Flickr


Monviso dal Colle della Bicocca - Monviso from the pass of Bicocca [Explore - Mar 9, 2010] por Marco Ottaviani ( low connection), no Flickr


Monviso e l'Abbazia di Staffarda- Monviso and the Abbey of Staffarda por Marco Ottaviani ( low connection), no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5914561219/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Le "mie" montagne.... por dogetcar, no Flickr


Cascate di Stroppia por Rolando CRINITI, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7392767506/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Stroppia falls por marcobillo, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/artnovi/7906603116/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Rifugio Ellena-Soria (2) por freguggin2010, no Flickr


lago di Thures-bardonecchia por mario forcherio, no Flickr


Paesaggi d'alta quota por AWD Alessandro Vecchi, no Flickr


Lago della Meja por maxpina, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickemotions/7772524996/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickemotions/7772528342/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Pure river por Mauro La Malva, no Flickr


Monte Seguret por Herbert West, no Flickr


Mountain_hut por Valter49, no Flickr


Rifugio Quintino Sella por Emmanuele Contini, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cescopb/6119918580/sizes/l/in/photostream/


L'arrivo al Rifugio Jervis: gioie nel paesaggio invernale! (Valle dell'Orco, Parco Nazionale del Gran Paradiso, Piemonte) por Sisto Nikon (Francesco Sisti), no Flickr


Lago Toggia, passaggio di consegne stagionale por ventofreddo, no Flickr


verso il rifugio vallanta (Valle Varaita) por paola.bottoni, no Flickr


ad un passo dal cielo por manuz73, no Flickr


Orme e luce... (Valle dell'Orco, Parco Nazionale del Gran Paradiso, Piemonte) por Sisto Nikon (Francesco Sisti), no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7617047130/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Val d'Otro - Verso Dorf por cpoz81, no Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

* Valle d'Aosta,*

Touch the sky por Edda87, no Flickr


Sem título por Cisone (Emilio Crea) 87000+, no Flickr


Benvenuti in Valle D'Aosta por luca301285, no Flickr


Refuge Elisabetta... por J&S., no Flickr


Mountain river por Nefret_89, no Flickr


The view from Naso del Liskamm por Unliving Sava, no Flickr


Descending Naso del Liskamm and on our way to Colle del Lys por Unliving Sava, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cummo81/7686265140/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/annalisasca/7692390650/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Tramonto dal Rif. Champillon por Matteo Rinaldi.it, no Flickr


Grandes Jorasses por cortomaltese, no Flickr


Valle D' Aosta por gold_diamond84, no Flickr


Lago del Dragone por FABIO.TABO, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ennio4/7636178558/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Rifugio Bonatti all'alba por Matteo Rinaldi.it, no Flickr


Dente del Gigante por Andrea.it, no Flickr


Malghe abbandonate dietro a Rif. Bonatti por Matteo Rinaldi.it, no Flickr


Lago delle rane por Genox51, no Flickr


Prato di tarassaco por Genox51, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/josdanna/7139556641/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/josdanna/5825984958/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Cogne before the dawn por Michel Noussan, no Flickr


IMG_5294-2 por lyisia, no Flickr


Champoluc - Lago Blu por coloreda24, no Flickr


Lago Gabiet (2373m) por anto_gal, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabry_22/6029740816/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


tra i ghiacci por azzurrointenso | www.veronicalisacrippa.com, no Flickr


Arpy por BORTU, no Flickr


Champoluc. por coloreda24, no Flickr


Val di Rhemes (Croux - Les Combes) por a.brunod, no Flickr


Champoluc por coloreda24, no Flickr


La prima neve por antony51 - 100K+ views, thanks all, no Flickr


V^Ẅ por polafol, no Flickr


memory por anbri22, no Flickr


Val Ferrè, Aosta, Italy por lord975, no Flickr


Cascata por Berti87, no Flickr


Cascata por Berti87, no Flickr


Al Colle Rothorn por antony51 - 100K+ views, thanks all, no Flickr


Al Lago Blu por antony51 - 100K+ views, thanks all, no Flickr


aiguille por claudius1954, no Flickr


Lac du miage por acciughina70, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlp45/7893764976/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5978584400/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Le Lac de Miage 2 por Raph220382, no Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Region de Lombardia italy *[/B[/B]]


Lago di Montespluga por kleinepaci, no Flickr


Lago Baldiscio por kleinepaci, no Flickr


inguine leonardesco 177 - tartaruga come un pesce fuor d'acqua por big camera, no Flickr


Valle di Preda Rossa por smokejumping, no Flickr


Mountain Bog por smokejumping, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ablation/7121777625/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


LAGO d' ARNO por aldocapretti, no Flickr


Monte Disgrazia por smokejumping, no Flickr


VALLE DI BRUFFIONE por aldocapretti, no Flickr


LAGHETTI DEL BRUFFIONE por aldocapretti, no Flickr


PANORAMA SALENDO LE SCALE DI ADAME por aldocapretti, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/i-dave/7479169386/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Valle di Oneta in autunno por Pierpaolo., no Flickr


Cascata Fermona por Giovanbattista Brancato, no Flickr


Cascata por Di Vinti, no Flickr


Torrente por Di Vinti, no Flickr


Particolare cascata por Di Vinti, no Flickr


Sentiero por Di Vinti, no Flickr


Ansa del torrente mello por Di Vinti, no Flickr


Ansa del torrente mello por Di Vinti, no Flickr


La natura e le sue magie The nature and his magic por Kαtyefamy, no Flickr


Che sia Così, il Paradiso? por Roveclimb, no Flickr


La Pozza Smeraldo por Roveclimb, no Flickr


Doppio Salto por Roveclimb, no Flickr


La Fine del Boggia por Roveclimb, no Flickr


Prati e Cime por Roveclimb, no Flickr


Cascate del Serio 2 por Christian Pirovano, no Flickr


Cascate del Serio por AlbPar, no Flickr


Serio Waterfalls (unopened) por smokejumping, no Flickr


Cascate del Serio por anto474, no Flickr


I tre salti - Cascata del Serio por AlbPar, no Flickr


branchino por claudius1954, no Flickr


RIFUGIO CASSINELLI 2011 (84) por metallopesante64, no Flickr


DIGA DEL GLENO 2011 (87) por metallopesante64, no Flickr


VALLE DELL'INFERNO ORNICA 2012 (5) por metallopesante64, no Flickr


DIGA DEL GLENO 2011 (144) por metallopesante64, no Flickr


Fresh Sunny Day por Davide Arizzi, no Flickr


Rifugio Coca por ivoph, no Flickr


A Spring Day por Davide Arizzi, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gianbt/7472518700/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Laghi Gemelli Panoramic por Davide Arizzi, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6654517829/sizes/l/in/set-72157628767099777/


Lago Naturale del Barbellino por Pierpaolo., no Flickr


In vista del rifugio por marco marescotti, no Flickr


Pareti Rocciose por marco marescotti, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alessandroisnenghi/6204930259/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Rifugio Gianetti por Finsty, no Flickr


Il rifugio Gianetti por kini_b, no Flickr


Rifugio por marco marescotti, no Flickr


turquoise por claudius1954, no Flickr


A Rainy Day por Roveclimb, no Flickr


sul torrente… non si sente! por claudius1954, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/steguala/6662508613/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Original por Gio Benevento, no Flickr


Boalzo (So) Chiesa tra i vigneti por Ivano Pola, no Flickr


Rifugio V Alpini Bertarelli por alpinfoto, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/vakkone/7935950380/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiescro/7163538537/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


ho visto un fantasma... por Rampegus (Nick photography), no Flickr


alta val Cameraccio - panoramica por claudius1954, no Flickr


Cartolina da Livigno Postcard from Livigno por Kαtyefamy, no Flickr


s. giorgio val chiavenna por faustomasolini65, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuele1965/5535209296/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/giordy82/4983134269/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Caspoggio por mat.teo, no Flickr


rifugio Bosio por Lorenz2007, no Flickr


rifugio Bosio por Lorenz2007, no Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

del.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*MOUNT KILIMANJARO TANZANIA*


Flickr 上 Rikko77 的 Kili and flamingos


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

We would have to restrict number of pictures to three pictures per post.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Longyearbyen, Svalbard (Norway)

Population: 2.040


Longyearbyen, Svalbard (Spitsbergen) by _Zinni_, on Flickr


Colors by staalnakke, on Flickr


Longyearbyen by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


Longyearbyen, Svalbard by JohntheFinn, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hammerfest, Norway

Population: 9.934

Location


Reflections of Hammerfest by RainerSchuetz, on Flickr


Hammerfest - Hurtigruten Schiff - Melkoya by Boris_D, on Flickr


HDR-Aurora-Northernmost-Town by Lars Mathisen, on Flickr


Den blå timen i Hammerfest by Tor Even Mathisen, on Flickr


Hammerfest sundown by Richard Day, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## printingray (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome...what a beauty.:cheers:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*The Trentino, the Italian region of large German influence, and for many is the most beautiful mountainous stretch around the planet, after all are these lands, along with Veneto, extending the Dolomites surreal*


Dolomite's Glare por Sbarabauz, no Flickr


Vigo di Fassa Trentino Italia por Mauro Tonti, no Flickr


Valley por szaran, no Flickr


Castelrotto Alto Adige Italia por Mauro Tonti, no Flickr


Lo specchio dell'arcobaleno por castelli_sabbia, no Flickr


Dolomiti Passo Rolle por Mauro Tonti, no Flickr


Crozzon di Brenta por davix7, no Flickr


Dolomiti Ciampedie Vigo di Fassa por Mauro Tonti, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gfdc/7846368312/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Dolomiti por Alebrg, no Flickr


Tempesta por Paolo Toldo, no Flickr


Passo San Pellegrino Trentino Italia por Mauro Tonti, no Flickr


Sasso Piatto por SuperMariano81 (Mariano Tais), no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickemotions/7929344612/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickemotions/7929346966/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marceldavis/7929332136/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickemotions/7914363878/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Cascate del Nardis, Val di Genova por Rossella De Amici (very very busy), no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7034768405/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickemotions/7914383748/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickemotions/7914366182/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickemotions/7914375068/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Tre Cime di Lavaredo por Davide Comotti, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickemotions/7905220848/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7112337679/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickemotions/7886761538/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickemotions/7886747710/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickemotions/7864121090/sizes/l/in/set-72157631252498798/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gfdc/7846354586/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Flavio Ciarafoni por Flavio Ciarafoni, no Flickr


Torri del Vajolet e rifugio Re Alberto por Seba.it, no Flickr


Panoramic Brenta por SuperMariano81 (Mariano Tais), no Flickr


Trentino (Italy) por Marcoalberto Crocco, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dolcio/7781860270/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


lago delle Malghette con Dolomiti Sasso Rosso por Elena Ramponi, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/soniagarbelli/7749194388/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/donarstein/7698622472/sizes/l/in/photostream/


dolomiti por [email protected], no Flickr


Mountain Path por m4caque, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giube71/7663715946/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giube71/7663836390/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giube71/7663943170/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cescopb/5718024143/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cescopb/6222394533/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Val di Fassa - il Sella dal Ciampac por Luigi Alesi, no Flickr


Dolomiti - Torri del Sella por Luigi Alesi, no Flickr


Lago Fedaia por Luigi Alesi, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giube71/7700604658/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5035528602/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cescopb/5755361995/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Dolomiti - Fuciade por Luigi Alesi, no Flickr


Alba di Canazei por Luigi Alesi, no Flickr


Luna dolomitica por Finsty, no Flickr


Sass Pordoi – Dolomiten - Explore: 2012.01.16 - highest # 273 Danke an alle - Thanks to all por Ostseetroll, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giube71/7621698162/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


LAGO di CAMPO por aldocapretti, no Flickr


Mount Paterno, Tre Cime, Yellow Flowers por Khuzul (Alessandro Petri), no Flickr


Tramonto alle Tre Cime por Khuzul (Alessandro Petri), no Flickr


Lago di Carezza Lake 2011-08-24 184821 por AnZanov, no Flickr


Baita Segantini - Enrosadira por SuperMariano81 (Mariano Tais), no Flickr


albabrenta por tserendipity, no Flickr


LAGHETTI DI CORNISELLO!!!!!! por Maria Teresa Maffei, no Flickr


lago di carezza por davix7, no Flickr


Funes - Villnöss, Santa Maddalena: chiesetta di S. Giovanni di Ranui por cicrico, no Flickr


Vista verso il passo por marco marescotti, no Flickr


Il Sassolungo ed il Sella por Dani_1966, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cescopb/6311936772/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cescopb/6177151169/sizes/l/in/photostream/


VEF_3108 Vallesinella, Cascata di Mezzo por Fausto Vent, no Flickr


Madonna di Campiglio - Cascata Alta (Vallesinella) por Andrea "Flickr", no Flickr


IMG_1647 Cascata, Cavalese por mauropaolocascasi, no Flickr


Cascata di Nardis por Steven2358, no Flickr


Cascate Val Genova por elociNydooM, no Flickr


Slide water por Matteo Imperiale, no Flickr


Cascata nella pista dal Seceda a Ortisei por zipckr, no Flickr


dal mare ai monti por luana183, no Flickr


Braies Lake por Lord Markus, no Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

gracias Gabo


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Messina , Italy*


Messina11 por buddacina86abc, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palermo , Sicilia*


valle dell'Hymera por eufrapi (il mio acronimo), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Etnea , Italy*


L'église de Zafferana Etnea et l'Etna por Larch, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Positano , Italy*


Positano by Night por Pierpaolo., en Flickr


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

gabo79 said:


> *Parque Nacional Torres del Paine *


Looks like in Scotland with non-typical herbivores.
Beautiful!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Pirineos España
Su punto mas alto alcanza los 3350 metrs y existen pequeños glaciares (No como los argentinos o chilenos)*

Foto del fondo del valle en otoño








ascendiendo el valle
























desde arriba








otro valle















[/QUOTE]
vista desde arriba








va llegando el invierno







[/QUOTE]
principios de otoño:





























































































































[/QUOTE]
*Parque de Ordesa en los pirineos españoles*

a entrada do parque en inverno








dende a val olhando pra riba








os abetos entre as caducifolias








o invero vai chegando







[/QUOTE]
vista hacia el valle








otro valle








el mismo visto desde arriba en sentido opuesto








otoño























[/QUOTE]
Otra foto







[/QUOTE]


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing spain


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pernambuco - Brasil*


Fernando de Noronha por Valdemir Cunha, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Brazil*


View from Pai Inácio Mountain - Lencois (Brazil) por Heidi seeing, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Morano Calabro , Italy*


Morano Calabro - Panorama dal castello por sangiopanza2000, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Aosta , Italy*










http://wallpaperart.altervista.org/Immagini/montagne-innevate-1600x1200.jpg


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*ANDES FUENGINOS 
los que se encuentran en la Isla Grande de Tierra del Fuego, perteneciente a Chile y Argentina, en el extremo sur del continente. 
*

Puerto de Ushuaia Argentina por ryyta ( ocupada), en Flickr


Tierra del Fuego por Leonid Plotkin, en Flickr


Monte Olivia por ruano hector, en Flickr[/QUOTE]


Lans said:


> Créditos: flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Montañas del Peru *

Cordillera Blanca ( Ancash , Peru )

Nevado Huascaran , 6768 msnm , punto mas alto del Peru y quinta montaña mas alta de America .










Nevado Huantsan , 6405 msnm 










Nevado Huandoy , 6395 msnm










Nevado Chopicalqui , 6356 msnm










Nevado Chinchey , 6222 msnm










Nevado Ranrapalca , 6122 msnm










Nevado Vallunaraju , 5895 msnm










Nevado Copa , 6189 msnm










Nevado Hualcan , 6125 msnm










Nevado Tocllaraju , 6075 msnm










Nevado Chacraraju , 6133 msnm 










Nevado Artensonraju , 6080 msnm la montaña de la _Paramount Picture_










Nevado Alpamayo , 6003 msnm , la montaña mas hermoza del mundo .










Nevado Palcaraju , 6272 msnm










Nevado Pucaranra , 6155 msnm 










Nevado Santa Cruz , 6240 msnm










Nevado Champara , 6008 msnm ultimo nevado de la Cordillera Blanca








[/QUOTE]
Cordillera de Huayhuash , al sur de la Cordillera Blanca y de mas dificil acceso , Ancash Peru.

Nevado Yerupaja llamado tambien " el Carnicero " de 6665 msnm , segunda montaña mas alta del Peru despues del Huascaran .










Nevado Siula Grande , 6356 msnm , montaña fatidica de extrema dificultad fomoso por la pelicula _Touching The Void_










Nevado Jirishjanca , 6126 msnm , fomoso porque le dicen " el Cervino del Peru " y porque tambien tiene un avion incrustado con gente congelada adentro de la piramide de hielo .










Nevado Sarapo , 6117 msnm 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Cordillera Volcanica del Peru *( departamentos de Arequipa , Moquegua , Tacna )

Volcan Misti , 5822 msnm , Volcan Apu , domina la ciudad de Arequipa , en actividad .










Volcan Nevado de Chachani , 6025 msnm , Volcan al norte de la ciudad de Arequipa , claustro de 6 volcanes , extinto .










Volcan Nevado de Pichu Pichu , 5575 msnm al sur de la ciudad de Arequipa , rosario de 4 volcanes , extinto.










Volcan Nevado de Coropuna , 6425 msnm , tercera montaña mas alta del Peru , 4 volcanes -domos de 40 x 20 km , dormido .










Volcan Nevado de Ampato , 6310 msnm , Montaña Apu del Valle de Colca , desde su cima se rescato a la momia Juanita , extinto .










Volcan Sabancaya , 5980 msnm , erupciono en 1992 , en actividad .










Volcan Nevado de Hualca Hualca , 6025 msnm , extinto , forma con el Ampato y el Sabancaya un solo complejo Volcanico gigante .










Volcan Nevado del Solimana , 6045 msnm , extinto .










Volcan Ubinas , 5655 msnm , actividad moderada .










Volcan Ticsani , caldera de 2 km de circunferencia , activo 










Volcan Tutupaca , 5815 msnm , activo .










Volcan Paucar del Sara Sara , 5539 msnm , dormido .










Volcan Yucamani , 5426 msnm , activo .










Volcan Nevado del Barroso , 5638 msnm , exitinto









Volcan Tacora , 5942 msnm frontera con Chile , dormido .








[/QUOTE]
Cordillera de Vilcanota , Cusco Peru 

Nevado Ausangate , de 6342 msnm , apu o montaña protectora principal de los Incas y del Sur del Peru . 










Nevado Ausangate desde visto desde la parte sur del Cusco .










Nevado Salkantay , 6276 msnm , apu principal del Valle Sagrado de los Incas y apu protector del Cusco 










Nevado Salkantay visto desde la parte norte del Cusco 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*El cerro El Plomo* es una montaña ubicada en la Región Metropolitana de Santiago. Con una altitud de 5.424 metros sobre el nivel del mar, es el punto más alto visible desde la ciudad de Santiago de Chile. Los Incas lo nombraron Apu es decir guardián del valle. Es una de las mayores metas de los andinistas de Santiago.
La ladera sur se encuentra cubierta en parte por el Glaciar Iver, dándole su forma característica de "casco", dificultando el ascenso por este lado y abasteciendo de agua al estero Molina, que al juntarse con el estero Yerba Loca, forma el Río Mapocho.[/FONT]










Créditos​









Créditos​









Créditos​









Créditos​









Créditos​









Créditos​









Créditos​









Créditos​








Fue nombrado Apu (quechua: Guardián) por los Incas, y en sus laderas se han encontrado diversos restos que dan cuenta de su importancia como centro ceremonial. El hallazgo más importante, es la momia de un niño de 9 años, encontrada el 1º de febrero de 1954; el niño habría sido sacrificado para transformar al cerro en un lugar sagrado. El tambo inca usado de campamento de base por éstos se encontraba en Corral Quemado; allí descansaban los sacerdotes incaicos cuando se dirigían a hacer ofrendas al Ushnu de Cerro El Plomo. Las ceremonias más importantes llevadas a cabo eran las Capac cocha, en la que se sacrificaban individuos jóvenes, hijos de principes para apaciguar a Viracocha.

El 1 de septiembre de 1998 fue nombrado Patrimonio de la Humanidad por la UNESCO.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*LOS ANDES *

*Entre Mendoza y Santiago*



Al cruce de la cordillera por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Los Andes según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


La nieve de Los Andes por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

La misma cordillera desde el lado chileno


Los Andes en plenitud por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Represa al norte de Santiago por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Creo que éste es el Aconcagua, pero no estoy seguro


El Aconcagua por Hotu Matua, en Flickr[/QUOTE]
Este es un amanecer sobre los andes argentinos, posiblemente sobre las provincias de Jujuy o Salta


Amanecer sobre los Andes Argentinos por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Los primeros rayos del sol tiñen de rosa la nieve


Andes rosados (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Andes rosados por Hotu Matua, en Flickr[/QUOTE]
*cordillera andina en Ecuador, donde forma picos impresionantes y valles bellísimos, y da lugar a una biodiversidad increíble, con nichos que van desde la jungla a nivel del mar hasta el bosque de altura y la tundra.
*
Aquí cultivos sobre las laderas, sin formar terrazas


Cultivos en laderas de Andes ecuatorianos por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Aquí la corteza arrugada del planeta, al norte de Quito


Andes Ecuatorianos por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Aquí los conos volcánicos Illiniza (primer plano) y Chimborazo (al fondo)


illiniza y chimborazo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

y del Cayambe al amanecer


Adiós al volcán por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

¡Ecuador bendito, y mil veces bendito!


Nubes sobre Andes ecuatorianos por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Ecuador al óleo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr[/QUOTE]

Aquí está el Cayambe


Volcán Cayambe por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

El Volcán Imbabura, desde una orilla del Lago San Pablo


Lago y Volcán (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr[/QUOTE]

*A r g e n t i n a*









Créditos​









Créditos​









Créditos









Créditos









Créditos​[/CENTER]


Lans said:


> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/4175/58789177759d638e9a46b.jpg[/IMG
> [QUOTE="Lans, post: 86844314, member: 375432"][CENTER]
> [IMG]http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/4175/58789177759d638e9a46b.jpg
> Créditos​


*ANDES CENTRALES *


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Roza Khutor ski resort RUSIA *[/B]


«Сочи осенний. С привкусом 2014» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Сочи осенний. С привкусом 2014» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Сочи осенний. С привкусом 2014» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Сочи осенний. С привкусом 2014» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Сочи осенний. С привкусом 2014» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Сочи осенний. С привкусом 2014» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Сочи осенний. С привкусом 2014» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Сочи осенний. С привкусом 2014» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Сочи осенний. С привкусом 2014» на Яндекс.Фотках[/QUOTE]
*Mountain Carousel*





















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

not for me


Bvaerrts said:


> Beautiful picture, but Corsica is actualy a part of France.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Giardini Naxos , Italy*


Mount Etna from Giardini Naxos (Sicily) por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Giardini Naxos , Italy*


La baia di Giardini Naxos con sullo sfondo Riposto e Giarre por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Viareggio , Italy*


220712-017 CPS por HHA124L, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ksar , Morocco*


Ksar por Luca Terracciano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Marrakesh , Morocco*


Marrakesh and Atlas Mountains - Morocco por Trekking the Planet, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Marrakesh , Morocco*


El Atlas desde Marraquech - The Atlas from Marrakesh por jose_miguel, en Flickr


----------



## Nathajoti (Oct 6, 2011)

*Doi Suthep, Chiang Mai, Thailand*

20111027_124253 by Me!, on Flickr

*Doi Inthanon, Chiang Mai, Thailand*

16012012479 by Me!, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Wordeful Thailand and Morocco great pics.*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes really nice places


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon Adonis Valley 4 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon Aaqoura 3 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mt Lebanon 7 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mt Lebanon 6 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mt Lebanon 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wordeful Lebanon.


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*The mighty K2 (Second tallest peak in the world)*








*Other Pakistani Peaks*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Some other magestic peaks of Pakistan*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Northern Pakistan*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## portuense (May 18, 2008)

*Teide Volcano (Tenerife, Canary Islands)*. Highest peak in Spain and third biggest volcano of the World from its base.


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Some other magestic peaks of Pakistan*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Some other magestic peaks of Pakistan*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice Pakistan


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*KILIMANJARO TANZANIA DIFFERENT VIEWS*


Flickr 上 Rikko77 的 Kili and flamingos



Flickr 上 Rikko77 的 View on Kili



Flickr 上 Kiliweb 的 Morning light on Kilimanjaro



Flickr 上 Rikko77 的 Kili among clouds


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Magestic Northern Pakistan*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trentino , Italy*


aP1260896 por Daniela Maffioli, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*the mountainous karst area of central Croatia.*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Northern Pakistan*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Sierra Mariola, Spain*

Un amanecer de primavera. por Carpinet., en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*(sobrevoando Afeganistao, Pakistao, India, Bangladesh, Mianmar e Thailandia)
...Dezembro/2011 by Gerson LDN*
*Hindu kush and himalaya mountain ranges*






















1-Amanhecer!!
Mar de nuvens perto da fronteira entre o Turkmenistan e Afghanistan










2-










3-Pequeno vilarejo num precipicio(1600m), Afeganistao
35.51.52N 64.59.50E










4-










5-Vilarejos(1330m) a 45Km a leste de Maymana, capital da provincia de Faryab, Afeganistao. 
35.42.38N 65.13.34E
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faryab_Province










6-zoom










7-










8-










9-Qaleh Sahr(2135m)
em 14.Fev.2012 a temp esteve entre -10C e -34C.
35.32.52N 65.33.57E










10-










11-










12-











13-Vilarejos perto de Hawdze Jare Bed, regiao em torno de 2500m de alt, cercada
por montanhas de ate 3500m, Afghanistan
35° 16' 16 N 65° 51' 11E
http://www.traveljournals.net/explore/afghanistan/map/p6208183/hawdze_jare_bed.html










14-










15-










16-










17-Dasht-e Sachak(2585m)[parte superior da foto],
e' um vilarejo na provincia de Bamyan na area central do Afeganistao.
Cercado de montanhas de ate 4600m.
34.50.20N 66.38.41E










18-Deh Sorkh(2500m) e' um vilarejo na provincia de Bamyan na area central do Afeganistao
34.44.10N 66.49.31E










19-foto 18 expandida.










20-Montanhas proximo a Provincia de Bamyan 










21-











22-vilarejos a oeste de Ghazni, Afeganistao










23-










24-










25-Ramak(2180m)....120km ao sul de Kabul, Afeganistao
33.52.47N/68.63.28E










26-foto 25 expandida.










27-










28- Montanhas na fronteira Afeganistao/Pakistao










29-










30- Sar Kili(1470m), pequeno vilarejo no North Waziristan
(area administrada por tribos no Pakistao, junto a fronteira com o Afeganistao)
http://www.tripmondo.com/pakistan/federally-administered-tribal-areas/sar-kili/
32.56.30N/69.36.55E










31-Razmak(2020m) pequena cidade no North Waziristan. Pakistao
32.41.24N 69.50.01E










32-Montanhas no North Waziristan. Pakistao.










33-Vilarejos na desembocadura de rios temporarios perto de Mullazai(distrito de Tank), Pakistao
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mullazai
32.24.26N 70.24.02E










34-Atravessando o Rio Indus, ao norte de Dera Ismail Khan, Pakistao










35-Rio Indus










36-Cidade agricola de Dullewala no Punjab, Pakistao
31.50.23N 71.25.48E










37-vilarejos a margem do rio Jhelum(esq), com rio Chenab a dir.(ambos afluentes do Indus)a pouco 
mais de 80km a oeste de Faisalabad, Pakistao










38- Rio Chenab proximo a Faisalabad, Punjab- Pakistao










39- Faisalabad(4.2 milhoes), e'a 3a maior metropole do Paquistao e a 2a da regiao do Punjab(depois de Lahore)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faisalabad










40-Faisalabad










41- Zoom: Montanhas do Himalaia em direcao ao Jammu-Kashmir(India)...200km de distancia










42-Lahore(10 milhoes hab.)
Capital da regiao do Punjab e 2a maior cidade do Paquistao










43-Lahore










44-Lahore









45-Picos do Himalaia em direcao a Jammu-Kashmir. 










46-










47-Cidade de Jalandhar(900.000 hab) no Punjab, India
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jalandhar










48-cidade de Phagwara(95.000), 20k a sudeste de Jalandhar, Punjab - India










49-Montanhas do Himalaia em direcao a regiao de Himachal Pradesh, India










50-Vista dos suburbios de Chandigarh(no vale do Ganges) em direcao a 
Shimla(2100m- 1.1milhao hab) no Himachal Pradesh, India










51-










52-










53-Vista em direcao aos picos do Himalaia da Regiao de Uttaranchal, fronteira entre 
a India e o oeste do Nepal


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Mountains in Northern Sweden:


Brug - Bridge by naturum, on Flickr


Nallostugan by naturum, on Flickr


Nállu - Nallo by naturum, on Flickr


Stuor Reaiddávággi - Stuor Räitavagge by naturum, on Flickr


Sol norr om polcireln by kjllut, on Flickr

*Happy New Year, everyone!*


----------



## Valentinee (Jul 11, 2012)

Pics of Triora and Foppolo (both in Italy) are from Silano's thread! Sure?


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algeria*

*Tikjda*



























http://www.facebook.com/ilyasgougam/photos_stream

*Aures*









Yann Arthus Bertrand

*Hoggar*


















Yann Arthus Bertrand


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*(Algeria) monts cost*










Cultivations on cliffs










Timimoun










Flares close to Hassi Messaoud.










The Hoggar










Timgad, the arc of Trajan










El-Golea oasis










Tumulus "in keyhole" close to Tin Amali










Footbridges and bridges of the old town Constantine










Tiddis










Tikjda










Greenhouses close to Jijel










El Aouana, old Cavallo










http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/


http://picasaweb.google.fr/assiabak
70142559]January 2011








Photo:Rossignolneuf
Djurdjura

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5437932495/sizes/l/








Béjaïa


PORT DE BEJAIA ou BOUGIE par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr
Jijel


REGION DE JIJEL par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr
Collo


COLLO - EN NESSA par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr
Taksebt, Tizi Ouzou


Barage de Taksebt , Tizi ouzou ,Algérie(Algeria) par albatros11, sur Flickr

IMG_3145 par Amine Ghrabi, sur Flickr
Béjaïa


Béjaïa par bernawi, sur Flickr
Béjaïa again


IMG_3302 par Amine Ghrabi, sur Flickr

Corniche entre Annaba et Seraïdi, Algérie par Philippe Marquand, sur Flickr


Corniche entre Annaba et Seraïdi, Algérie par Philippe Marquand, sur Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics of Algeria


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gaeta , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5245/5364815337_8766afa90e_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gaeta , Italy*


Gaeta e la spiaggia di Serapo por LellaViola, en Flickr


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

These pictures are really amazing.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Algeria costal ranges *
















































































[/QUOTE]
Béjaïa










till.vallee
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/78747151
Tipaza[/B]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bachir/3300731993/sizes/l/
tipaza

je laisse de comenté par Tipaza_plage, sur Flickr

Arrow in the sky !! par albatros11, sur Flickr
Chréa, Blida


Chrea mountains par Pixor, sur Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the nice pics


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Croatia Island of Krk: the view from the saddle on the road to Stara Baska*








Zadar with mountain Velebit in the back








by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*
Zadar with mountain Velebit in the back II








by croatian forumer *Leo - zd
Zadar with mountain Velebit in the back III








by croatian forumer Leo - zd
Ombla near Dubrovnik 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by forumer Pyari

Ombla near Dubrovnik II

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by forumer Pyari

Ombla near Dubrovnik III

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by forumer Pyari*


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Bellos lugares.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

croatia is a little nice country


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Swiss for Fourier
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1297191&page=34 *
Mt. Hoch Ybrig , Cantão de Schwyz.









Fonte: www.flickr.com, foto: ceca67

Vista desde o Monte Pilatus, que pega as áreas de três Cantões: Obwalden, Nidwalden, e Luzern.









Fonte: www.flickr.com, foto: ceca67


Zürich.









Fonte: www.flickr.com, foto: jaeschol
Neuchâtel, Cantão de Neuchâtel.









Fonte: www.flickr.com, foto: Tambako the Jaguar


Fourier said:


> Seguindo.
> 
> 01.	Barco cruzando o Lac Lemán, saindo de Vevey em direção a Genebra.
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Croatia
Zagorje sunset from Sljeme by MountMan*








by Lagonda, fotozine.org


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon Cedars Of The Lord 4 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon Ayoun El Samak 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon Adonis Valley 2 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon Aaqoura 3 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon Adonis Valley 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mt Lebanon 6 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mt Lebanon 5 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mt Lebanon 4 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mt Lebanon 3 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mt Lebanon 2 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mt Lebanon 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon Jezzine 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon Ehden 30 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon Ehden 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon Delbta 5 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon Cedars Of The Lord 95 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Lebanon wow.*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics of Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mount Lebanon by rabiem22, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The Lebanon by rabiem22, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Green Against White by rabiem22, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mount Lebanon by rabiem22, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians, Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/455016/



Igor L. said:


> *Carpathians* (Ukrainian: Карпати); Part 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Great mountain location. *


italiano_pellicano said:


> *Tokyo , Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

this photo of tokyo is amazing


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*¿Mt Taranaki, New Zealand the lone mountain the hobbit?*


Mount Taranaki by �� jgraham, on Flickr

The Pinnacles, Coromandel, New Zealand:


The view from the top by SarahSoo, on Flickr

Mount Ruapehu, New Zealand:


View from Mount Ruapehu by georg.schmidt, on Flickr

Tongariro Volcanic Crossing, New Zealand:


Tongariro crossing by trailrunz, on Flickr

The Southern Alps, New Zealand:


Mt Cook over Lake Pukaki by jonzzz, on Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Las Peinetas
Curarrehue, Región de la Araucanía, Chile


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Kadisha Valley with Wadi Kannoubine by Nareg Karamanoukian, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bsharre, Lebanon by Nareg Karamanoukian, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Faraya - Lebanon by Obadah Yaghi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Faraya - Lebanon by Obadah Yaghi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Akkar by Anna A5, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ehden by Anna A5, on Flickr Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Koura by Anna A5, on Flickr Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The "Kadisha" valley by Nature's Harmony, on Flickr LEBANON


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The "Kadisha" valley by Nature's Harmony, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

upload by georges_aj, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

IMG_0730 by georges_aj, on Flickr LEBANON


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

024 by georges_aj, on Flickr LEBANON


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

bekaa-lebanon 2004.5 by georges_aj, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

raselnabeh1stapril20040045 by georges_aj, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*the land the lord of the rigs*
OTAGO PENINSULA[/B]









by André Pipa


*TONGARIRO CROSSING*









by msdstefan


*PARAGLIDING IN QUEENSTOWN*









by Str1ke


*KAYAKING IN THE ABEL TASMAN NATIONAL PARK*



Abel Tasman Kayak by Make Some Noise, on Flickr


*KAIKOURA* - WHALE WATCHING CAPITAL OF NEW ZEALAND:









by pixmad









by f0rbe5


*WELLINGTON:*









by mickstone1[/CENTER][/QUOTE]
LAKE TAUPO[/B]









by Fraser P

*LAKE WAKATIPU | QUEENSTOWN*



Reflections of Southern Alps in Lake Wakatipu, New Zealand's South Island by lloydi, on Flickr


*CHRISTCHURCH*









by f0rbe5


*QUEENSTOWN*



Lunch break by michael 7601, on Flickr


*DUNEDIN*



Robert Burns with St Paul Cathedral and Town Hall by zenseas, on Flickr
WAIHEKE ISLAND[/B]









by Squirmelia

*SOUTH ISLAND*









by Maharepa

*WELLINGTON*









by eekaphot

*ROTORUA*









by ranhar2
ROTORUA[/B]









by Spencer Miles


*KAIKOURA*









by Mollivan Jo


*BAY OF ISLANDS*









by EmmaJG


*AUCKLAND*











*ABEL TASMAN NATIONAL PARK*









by Larry He


*AUCKLAND*









by Kiwi Vision


*MILFORD SOUND*









by AnthonyRae


*ROTORUA*









by msdstefan[/CENTER]
*GREAT BARRIER ISLAND*









by pommieken

*QUEENSTOWN*










*SOUTH ISLAND*









by Heaven`s Gate (John)

*QUEENSTOWN*









by www.hamperium.com[/CENTER]
*MOUNT COOK*










by Henri van Veen


*QUEENSTOWN*









By boney10


*CATHEDRAL COVE*









by stuartashall


*SOUTH ISLAND*









by Compot


*ROTORUA*









By Wandering World


*SOUTH ISLAND*



Mount Cook New Zealand by chobecajero, on Flickr


*AUCKLAND*


Queen Mary 2 in Auckland Harbour 1 by Carmelo Aquilina, on Flickr


*NELSON LAKES*


New Zealand - Nelson Lakes by marlex_07, on Flickr[/CENTER]
WHANGAREI HEADS[/B]




Whangarei Heads - Whangarei - New Zealand 023 by Julien (Quelques-notes.com), on Flickr


*QUEEN CHARLOTTE SOUND*


The Interislander Ferry in New Zealand by Kristian Pletten, on Flickr


*BAY OF ISLANDS*



EAGLE'S NEST, BAY OF ISLANDS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*NELSON*



Nelson, New Zealand Xmas 2008 by 79nights, on Flickr


*LITTLE BLUFF*



little bluff by ko-knia, on Flickr


*NELSON*



Nelson, New Zealand Xmas 2008 by 79nights, on Flickr[/CENTER]
MARLBOROUGH SOUNDS[/B]



Hazy day-Marlborough Sounds.jpg by metservice.nz, on Flickr


*DUNEDIN*



Dunedin Railway Station In Spring by _setev, on Flickr


*LABURNUM GROVE*



Dunedin - Laburnum Grove by Heaven`s Gate (John), on Flickr




Mt Eden by nzimages, on Flickr



Autumn Snow by Peter Sundstrom, on Flickr



Hills Golf Course by Peter Sundstrom, on Flickr



Wilderness at Beach by Nazar's Collection, on Flickr[/CENTER]


Muriwai 3/3 by Chris Gin, on Flickr



Relics by Chris Gin, on Flickr



Ball Sculptures by Peter Sundstrom, on Flickr



Viewing the Fresh Snow by Peter Sundstrom, on Flickr



Mirror Lake by Chris Gin, on Flickr

*FLYING OVER SOUTH ISLAND*



Aerial splendour by shimmo23, on Flickr


*SOUTH ISLAND BEACH*



Golden sands, golden view by loisberg12, on Flickr


*LAKE WANAKA*



Lake Wanaka by Dave NZ, on Flickr


*MILFORD SOUND*



New Zealand - S. I. - Milford Sound by Chris&Steve, on Flickr


*COROMANDEL*



Coromandel, New Zealand by Interactive Wander, on Flickr


Doubtful Sound, New Zealand by Weir Off!, on Flickr


Cook's Beach from Shakespeare Cliff (5-15 November 1769 HMS Endeavour) by John Steedman, on Flickr


Doubtful Sound, New Zealand by flash62_au, on Flickr


AJE_3323.jpg by Anaru Aotearoa, on Flickr


Pinnacles Coromandel (2) by Leanne and Andy, on Flickr

Morning at lake Manapouri by walsing cat, on Flickr


Sunset in Queenstown by walsing cat, on Flickr


Lake Manapouri New Zealand by Alice*, on Flickr


Lake Pukaki - New Zealand by Alice*, on Flickr


Cook Strait from the Ferry - Wellington to Picton - New Zealand by Alice*, on Flickr


Beach by lisadupreez, on Flickr



mount aspiring park by janeau, on Flickr



Wilmot Pass toward Doubtful Sound (fiord), Fiordland, New Zealand by Steve Attwood, on Flickr



Doubtful Sound, New Zealand by flash62_au, on Flickr



DOUBTFUL SOUND 3 NEW ZEALAND by U Jay, on Flickr​


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians, Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/282401/



Ostap19 said:


> *Carpathians*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful pics


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Blue Mountains, Jamaica*









by stevefenech









by Jay_t28









by IUCNweb


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mount Athos - where the time has stopped​
Mount Athos is a mountain and peninsula in Macedonia, Greece. A World Heritage Site and autonomous polity in the Hellenic Republic, Athos is home to 20 stavropegial Eastern Orthodox monasteries under the direct jurisdiction of the patriarch of Constantinople. 

The peninsula, the easternmost "leg" of the larger Halkidiki peninsula, protrudes 50 kilometres into the Aegean Sea at a width of between 7 and 12 kilometres and covers an area of 335.6 square kilometres.

The Mount Athos, situated at the end of the peninsula, has steep, densely forested slopes reaching up to 2,033 metres. The surrounding seas, especially at the end of the peninsula, can be dangerous. 

Though land-linked, Mount Athos is practically accessible only by boat. 

The daily number of visitors entering Mount Athos is restricted and all are required to obtain a special entrance permit valid for a limited period. Only males are allowed entrance into Mount Athos, which is called "Garden of the Virgin" by monks, and Orthodox Christians take precedence in the permit issuance procedure. Only males over the age of 18 who are members of the Eastern Orthodox Church are allowed to live on Athos, either as monks or as workers.


It is certain that monks have been there since the 4th century, and possibly since the 3rd. During Constantine I's reign (324–337) both Christians and pagans were living there. 

After the Islamic conquest of Egypt in the 7th century, many orthodox monks from the Egyptian desert tried to find another calm place; some of them came to the Athos peninsula. 

On a chrysobull of emperor Basil I, dated 885, the Holy Mountain is proclaimed a place of monks, and no laymen or farmers or cattle-breeders are allowed to be settled there. 

The Byzantine Empire was conquered in the 15th century and the Ottoman Empire took its place. Russian tsars, and princes from Moldavia, Wallachia and Serbia (until the end of the 15th century) helped the monasteries survive with large donations. Many of the present buildings are erected by princes from Romanian principalities.

The Athonite monasteries possess huge deposits of invaluable medieval art treasures, including icons, liturgical vestments and objects (crosses, chalices), codices and other Christian texts, imperial chrysobulls, holy relics etc. Until recently no organized study and archiving had been carried out, but an EU-funded effort to catalogue, protect and restore them is under way since the late 1980s. Their sheer number is such, it is estimated that several decades will pass before the work is completed.



In use is Byzantine time, in which the day commences at sunset as does the liturgical day and not at midnight as in the reckoning of civil time and the difference between the two varies according to the season of the year. 

All the monastic lodging types exist until today, named as seats, cells, huts, retreats, hermitages, caves, sketae and all of them are known under the general term "dependencies" of the Holy Monasteries. 

A cell is a house with a small church, where 1–3 monks live under the spiritual and administrative supervision of a monastery. A skete is a community of Christian hermits following a monastic rule, allowing them to worship in comparative solitude, while also affording them a level of mutual practical support and security. There are two kinds of sketes in Mount Athos. ther4e are twelve sketes in Athos.

The sovereign monasteries, in the order of their place in the Athonite hierarchy:

1. Great Lavra monastery 
2. Vatopedi monastery 
3. Iviron monastery – built by Georgians
4. Helandariou monastery – Serbian 
5. Dionysiou monastery 
6. Koutloumousiou monastery (it was built by Wallachian princes in 14th century and inhabited by Romanian monks during middle age)
7. Pantokratoros monastery 
8. Xiropotamou monastery 
9. Zografou monastery – Bulgarian 
10. Dochiariou monastery
11. Karakalou monastery
12. Filotheou monastery 
13. Simonos Petras monastery
14. Agiou Pavlou monastery 
15. Stavronikita monastery
16. Xenophontos monastery 
17. Osiou Grigoriou monastery 
18.Esphigmenou monastery 
19. Agiou Panteleimonos monastery – Russian and Ukrainian
20. Konstamonitou monastery 

The twelve sketes:

1. Agias Annas
2. Agias Triados
3.Timiou Prodromou
4. Agiou Andrea
5. Agiou Dimitriou
6. Timiou Prodromou Iviron
7. Agiou Panteleimonos
8. Profiti Ilia
8. Theotokou or Nea Skiti
10. Agiou Dimitriou tou Lakkou
11. Evangelismou tis Theotokou
12. Bogoroditsa
Settlements (a sort of villages)

- Karyes - the capital of the monastic republic
- Dafni - the main harbour and access point into the Mountain








Monastery of Simonos Petra​



The Monastery of Simonos Petra, or more simply Simonopetra, is without doubt the most daring construction on the Holy Mountain. It stands proudly at a height of 330 metres on the end of a rocky mountain range.

The Monastery was founded by the Blessed Simon the Myrrhobletes around 1257, as a result of a vision. 




Mt. Athos, Greece - Holy Monastery of Simonos Petra (Simonopetra) by ConstantineD, on Flickr




Mt Athos - Holy Monastery of Simonos Petra (Simonopetra) by ConstantineD, on Flickr




Mount Athos by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr





Simonopetra Monastery,Mount Athos by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr





Aegean view by olympic, on Flickr





Άθως, Σιμωνόπετρα by [email protected], on Flickr




Simonopetras Monestary-4 Mount Athos by the milk???, on Flickr





AGION OROS-SIMONOPETRA by DIMOSTHENIS.limnos, on Flickr







Simonopetra Monastery, Rila by mjordanhenn, on Flickr





Simonopetra Monastery, Rila by mjordanhenn, on Flickr




Simonopetra Monastery, Mt. Athos 0771 by consider this, on Flickr
Athos Peak​



2033 m



The peaks of Mount Athos, far into the distance by Horia Varlan, on Flickr






Mount Athos by phroumb, on Flickr





The top of mountain Athos by [email protected], on Flickr





Вид с балкона монастыря Симонопетра by Monufsol, on Flickr





IMG_1112_2 by Monufsol, on Flickr

Gregoriou Monastery​



Founded in 14th century. The present church is built in 1500 by Stephen the Great, ruler of Moldavia, together with the watchtower and some cell buildings.




Grigoriou by catalin vasile tudora, on Flickr





Grigoriou Monastery,Mount Athos by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr




Monasterio de Osiou Grigoriou by DarMol, on Flickr




Grigoriou by bogdan_budoiu, on Flickr






Grigoriou Katholikon by catalin vasile tudora, on Flickr










Grigoriou Monastery by catalin vasile tudora, on Flickr






The Athos shore from Grigoiou by catalin vasile tudora, on Flickr





Grigoriou Monastery,Mount Athos. by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr
Nea skete Hermitage





Nea Skiti,Mount Athos. by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr





nea Skete 2 by catalin vasile tudora, on Flickr
Agias Annas Hermitage





Looking up toward St. Anne's skiti by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr






St. Anne's skiti on Athos by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr






A New Day Dawns Over the Aegean Sea by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr






God's Radiant Beauty by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr







St. Anne's Port on Athos by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr








Athos / Skiti Agias Annas (1973) by Proteus250245, on Flickr





DSCF0130 by Alex Soldatov, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mount Athos Greece-​
Mount Athos is a mountain and peninsula in Macedonia, Greece. A World Heritage Site and autonomous polity in the Hellenic Republic, Athos is home to 20 stavropegial Eastern Orthodox monasteries under the direct jurisdiction of the patriarch of Constantinople. 

The peninsula, the easternmost "leg" of the larger Halkidiki peninsula, protrudes 50 kilometres into the Aegean Sea at a width of between 7 and 12 kilometres and covers an area of 335.6 square kilometres.

The Mount Athos, situated at the end of the peninsula, has steep, densely forested slopes reaching up to 2,033 metres. The surrounding seas, especially at the end of the peninsula, can be dangerous. 

Though land-linked, Mount Athos is practically accessible only by boat. 

The daily number of visitors entering Mount Athos is restricted and all are required to obtain a special entrance permit valid for a limited period. Only males are allowed entrance into Mount Athos, which is called "Garden of the Virgin" by monks, and Orthodox Christians take precedence in the permit issuance procedure. Only males over the age of 18 who are members of the Eastern Orthodox Church are allowed to live on Athos, either as monks or as workers.


It is certain that monks have been there since the 4th century, and possibly since the 3rd. During Constantine I's reign (324–337) both Christians and pagans were living there. 

After the Islamic conquest of Egypt in the 7th century, many orthodox monks from the Egyptian desert tried to find another calm place; some of them came to the Athos peninsula. 

On a chrysobull of emperor Basil I, dated 885, the Holy Mountain is proclaimed a place of monks, and no laymen or farmers or cattle-breeders are allowed to be settled there. 

The Byzantine Empire was conquered in the 15th century and the Ottoman Empire took its place. Russian tsars, and princes from Moldavia, Wallachia and Serbia (until the end of the 15th century) helped the monasteries survive with large donations. Many of the present buildings are erected by princes from Romanian principalities.

The Athonite monasteries possess huge deposits of invaluable medieval art treasures, including icons, liturgical vestments and objects (crosses, chalices), codices and other Christian texts, imperial chrysobulls, holy relics etc. Until recently no organized study and archiving had been carried out, but an EU-funded effort to catalogue, protect and restore them is under way since the late 1980s. Their sheer number is such, it is estimated that several decades will pass before the work is completed.



In use is Byzantine time, in which the day commences at sunset as does the liturgical day and not at midnight as in the reckoning of civil time and the difference between the two varies according to the season of the year. 

All the monastic lodging types exist until today, named as seats, cells, huts, retreats, hermitages, caves, sketae and all of them are known under the general term "dependencies" of the Holy Monasteries. 

A cell is a house with a small church, where 1–3 monks live under the spiritual and administrative supervision of a monastery. A skete is a community of Christian hermits following a monastic rule, allowing them to worship in comparative solitude, while also affording them a level of mutual practical support and security. There are two kinds of sketes in Mount Athos. ther4e are twelve sketes in Athos.

The sovereign monasteries, in the order of their place in the Athonite hierarchy:

1. Great Lavra monastery 
2. Vatopedi monastery 
3. Iviron monastery – built by Georgians
4. Helandariou monastery – Serbian 
5. Dionysiou monastery 
6. Koutloumousiou monastery (it was built by Wallachian princes in 14th century and inhabited by Romanian monks during middle age)
7. Pantokratoros monastery 
8. Xiropotamou monastery 
9. Zografou monastery – Bulgarian 
10. Dochiariou monastery
11. Karakalou monastery
12. Filotheou monastery 
13. Simonos Petras monastery
14. Agiou Pavlou monastery 
15. Stavronikita monastery
16. Xenophontos monastery 
17. Osiou Grigoriou monastery 
18.Esphigmenou monastery 
19. Agiou Panteleimonos monastery – Russian and Ukrainian
20. Konstamonitou monastery 

The twelve sketes:

1. Agias Annas
2. Agias Triados
3.Timiou Prodromou
4. Agiou Andrea
5. Agiou Dimitriou
6. Timiou Prodromou Iviron
7. Agiou Panteleimonos
8. Profiti Ilia
8. Theotokou or Nea Skiti
10. Agiou Dimitriou tou Lakkou
11. Evangelismou tis Theotokou
12. Bogoroditsa
Settlements (a sort of villages)

- Karyes - the capital of the monastic republic
- Dafni - the main harbour and access point into the Mountain








Monastery of Simonos Petra​



The Monastery of Simonos Petra, or more simply Simonopetra, is without doubt the most daring construction on the Holy Mountain. It stands proudly at a height of 330 metres on the end of a rocky mountain range.

The Monastery was founded by the Blessed Simon the Myrrhobletes around 1257, as a result of a vision. 




Mt. Athos, Greece - Holy Monastery of Simonos Petra (Simonopetra) by ConstantineD, on Flickr




Mt Athos - Holy Monastery of Simonos Petra (Simonopetra) by ConstantineD, on Flickr




Mount Athos by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr





Simonopetra Monastery,Mount Athos by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr





Aegean view by olympic, on Flickr





Άθως, Σιμωνόπετρα by [email protected], on Flickr




Simonopetras Monestary-4 Mount Athos by the milk???, on Flickr





AGION OROS-SIMONOPETRA by DIMOSTHENIS.limnos, on Flickr







Simonopetra Monastery, Rila by mjordanhenn, on Flickr





Simonopetra Monastery, Rila by mjordanhenn, on Flickr




Simonopetra Monastery, Mt. Athos 0771 by consider this, on Flickr
Athos Peak​



2033 m



The peaks of Mount Athos, far into the distance by Horia Varlan, on Flickr






Mount Athos by phroumb, on Flickr





The top of mountain Athos by [email protected], on Flickr





Вид с балкона монастыря Симонопетра by Monufsol, on Flickr





IMG_1112_2 by Monufsol, on Flickr

Gregoriou Monastery​



Founded in 14th century. The present church is built in 1500 by Stephen the Great, ruler of Moldavia, together with the watchtower and some cell buildings.




Grigoriou by catalin vasile tudora, on Flickr





Grigoriou Monastery,Mount Athos by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr




Monasterio de Osiou Grigoriou by DarMol, on Flickr




Grigoriou by bogdan_budoiu, on Flickr






Grigoriou Katholikon by catalin vasile tudora, on Flickr










Grigoriou Monastery by catalin vasile tudora, on Flickr






The Athos shore from Grigoiou by catalin vasile tudora, on Flickr





Grigoriou Monastery,Mount Athos. by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr
Nea skete Hermitage





Nea Skiti,Mount Athos. by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr





nea Skete 2 by catalin vasile tudora, on Flickr
Agias Annas Hermitage





Looking up toward St. Anne's skiti by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr






St. Anne's skiti on Athos by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr






A New Day Dawns Over the Aegean Sea by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr






God's Radiant Beauty by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr







St. Anne's Port on Athos by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr








Athos / Skiti Agias Annas (1973) by Proteus250245, on Flickr





DSCF0130 by Alex Soldatov, on Flickr​
CENTER]Agiou Pavlou Monastery[/CENTER]




Certified in 972, it was destroyed and rebuilt several times. The watch tower was built by Wallachian ruler Nagoe Basarab (1512-1521), the aqueduct by church was built by Moldavian ruler Stephen the Great (late 15th century) and most of the buildings excepting the church (which dates from 1844) are a construction in marble financed by Wallachian rulers Matei Basarab (1632-1654) and Constantin Brâncoveanu (1688-1714).



Pavlou Monastery,Mount Athos. by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr





sf. Pavel - Muntele Athos by bogdan_budoiu, on Flickr




Croisiere au pied du Mont Athos by Michel27, on Flickr




St Paul, Athos by phroumb, on Flickr





Pavlou Monastery,Mount Athos. by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr





Pavlou Monastery,Mount Athos. by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr





Pavlou Monastery,Mount Athos. by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr

Great Lavra Monastery​





The founding of the monastery in AD 963 by Athanasius the Athonite marks the beginning of the organized monastic life at Mount Athos. At the location of the monastery, there was one of the ancient cities of the Athos peninsula, perhaps Akrothooi, from which the sarcophagi of the monastery that are in the oil storage house come from. 




The history of the monastery is the most complete compared to the history of the other monasteries, because its historical archives were preserved almost intact. It is possible that the study of these archives may contribute to the completion of the knowledge of the history of other monasteries, whose archives were partially or completely lost.




The main church (Katholikon) was found by Athanasius who lost his life together with 6 other workers when one of the domes fell during the construction. This style was then consecrated and was copied by the other monasteries. The frescoes were made in 1535 by the great painter Theophanis. 




The library of the monastery is located behind the main church. It contains 2,116 Greek manuscripts and 165 codices. The collection is one of the richest collections of Greek manuscripts in the world. Some of the most important artifacts are a manuscript of a gospel with a golden cover which is a gift from Nikephoros II Phokas and the list (Kouvaras) of the monks since Athanasius. There are also 2,500 icons which cover the whole history of hagiography of the second millennium.



Two precious Byzantine icons, Panagia Koukouzelissa and Panagia the Econome are found here. 


DSC03827 by Πεζοπορικός Όμιλος, on Flickr




Mount Athos: Great Lavras Monastery by rogeriod, on Flickr





Megistis Lavras monastery by Paul Soulellis, on Flickr




Lavras - chapel by Dill Pixels, on Flickr




Mount Athos: Great Lavras Monastery by rogeriod, on Flickr



Mount Athos: Great Lavras Monastery by rogeriod, on Flickr




Mount Athos: Great Lavras Monastery by rogeriod, on Flickr




Mt Athos Megristi Lavra by rajnugent, on Flickr






DSC02658 by rajnugent, on Flickr





Megistis Lavra, Mount Athos by Ark in Time, on Flickr




IMG_3092 by Πεζοπορικός Όμιλος, on Flickr

Romanian Skete Prodromos​



The oldest records of Romanians in this place are from around 1750.


Today is the main Romanian settlement in Athos. Initially, Koutloumousiou Monastery (now inhabited by Greek monks) was the main Romanian settlement in Athos, founded by Wallachian princes in 14th century. The building of the skete’s church began in 1857 and ended 1866.


10-schitul-prodromu-1 by Sfantul Nicolae Calinesti, on Flickr
Karyes​





the village is the seat of the clerical and secular administration of the Athonite monastic state. The 2001 Greek census reported a population of 233 inhabitants. It is the largest settlement in Mount Athos.


The major church at Karyes is the Protaton, which is the church of the Protos, or president of the monastic community.




Karyes village by Paul Soulellis, on Flickr




Untitled by kadj, on Flickr






Karyes by kadj, on Flickr​











Dedicated to the Dormition of the Virgin, the *Protaton* is a large triple-aisled basilica with narthex. Built in the 10th century it was repaired in the reign of Andronikos II Palaeologos (1282-1328). The wall-paintings (circa 1300) have been attributed to Manuel Panselinos; the artist, whoever he was, created a work that has gained world-wide acclaim in our time.

The extraordinary abundance of painted scenes, free of all abstraction and featuring exquisite figures that come close to defining the quintessence of man, give superb material expression to the vision of Palaeologan art. 


Protaton,Karies-Mount Athos by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr




Protaton by divotaglia, on Flickr
Dionysiou Monastery​




Ranks fifth in the hierarchy of the Athonite monasteries.

The monastery was founded in the 14th century by saint Denys de Korisos, and it was named after him.

The library of the monastery housed 804 manuscripts, and more than 4,000 printed books. The oldest manuscripts came from the 11th century.

Today the monastery has a community of around 50 monks.





The present church, watch tower and other structures were rebuilt by Neagoe Basarab, (ruler of Wallachia between 1512-1521).



Although almost everywhere on the Western coast the landscapes are breathtaking, this monastery and the Athos peak behind it creates one of the most unforgetting sights.




The Dionisiou Monastery in the distance by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr







Dionisiou Monastery by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr



Temoporary Grave Sites - Dionisiou by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr



Mount Athos and Dionisiou Monastery by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr





Mount Athos and Dionisiou Monastery by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr



Dionysiou monastery by Luke Buehler, on Flickr










Dionysiou monastery by mjordanhenn, on Flickr

Dionysiou monastery by Luke Buehler, on Flickr




Dionysiou monastery by polis poliviou, on Flickr



Μονή Διονυσίου by soulis49, on Flickr​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great work


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Ravello , Italy


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dionysiou Monastery





Ranks fifth in the hierarchy of the Athonite monasteries.

The monastery was founded in the 14th century by saint Denys de Korisos, and it was named after him.

The library of the monastery housed 804 manuscripts, and more than 4,000 printed books. The oldest manuscripts came from the 11th century.

Today the monastery has a community of around 50 monks.





The present church, watch tower and other structures were rebuilt by Neagoe Basarab, (ruler of Wallachia between 1512-1521).



Although almost everywhere on the Western coast the landscapes are breathtaking, this monastery and the Athos peak behind it creates one of the most unforgetting sights.




The Dionisiou Monastery in the distance by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr







Dionisiou Monastery by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr







Temoporary Grave Sites - Dionisiou by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr







Mount Athos and Dionisiou Monastery by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr





Mount Athos and Dionisiou Monastery by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr







Dionysiou monastery by Luke Buehler, on Flickr










Dionysiou monastery by mjordanhenn, on Flickr

Dionysiou monastery by Luke Buehler, on Flickr




Dionysiou monastery by polis poliviou, on Flickr









Μονή Διονυσίου by soulis49, on Flickr​


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Subscribing.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The ancient enchanted forests of Transylvania's Carpathian mountains are definitely beautiful. 
Lots of pics on this thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=715972


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Holy Valley and Cedars Forest by giovanni paccaloni, on Flickr LEBANON


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Snow on Mt Lebanon 03 by giovanni paccaloni, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great pics Parra 1.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

* Mount Athos grecce*
Is a medieval world, the richest heritage of Byzantine architecture and art from anywhere, hung up on rocks on the most impressive Aegean peninsula. 

A better panorama of *Vatopedi*


Vatoped by ljubar, on Flickr

Zograf Monastery​
It was founded in the late 9th or early 10th century by three Bulgarians from Ohrid and is regarded as the historical Bulgarian monastery on Mount Athos, and is traditionally inhabited by Bulgarian Orthodox monks. During the Middle Ages, the monastery was generously supported by the Bulgarian rulers, such as Ivan Asen II and Ivan Alexander, since it was a matter of pride for the Bulgarian Orthodox Church to maintain a monastery on Athos. The Zograf Monastery has also received land endowments by Byzantine (the first donor being Leo VI the Wise), Serbian, and Romanian rulers.



The Zograf Monastery owns a library of major significance to Bulgarian culture, preserving medieval manuscripts such as a 15th century copy of the passional of Saint Naum of Ohrid, the 14th-century passional of Saint Paraskevi, the original draft of Paisius of Hilendar's Istoriya Slavyanobolgarskaya and the History of Zograf. The monastic library houses 388 manuscripts in Slavic and 126 in Greek.



Zograf Peak on Livingston Island in the South Shetland Islands, Antarctica is named after the Zograf Monastery.

The monastery and its seal are depicted on the obverse of the Bulgarian 2 levs banknote, issued in 1999 and 2005.



Tens of Romanian rulers have contributed with constructions, land and other kind of donations. Stephen the Great of Moldavia considered Zograf "his" Athonite monastery. He completely rebuilt it in 15th century since when date the present watch tower, arsana (harbour), church and its paintings, cells, refectory. Many illuminated books, tapestries, icons and other objects in monastery's treasure are also Stephen's donation, including the very battle flag of the voivod, which he used in many of his victorious battles against Ottomans, Tatars, Poland, Hungary and other (temporary) enemies. Also, an (supossedly miraculous) icon he took in the Battle of Vaslui and which was considered responsible for the victory in that battle.





Zografou Monastery, Mount Athos by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr







P6030178 by k.kazantzoglou Life is full of surprises!!! , on Flickr






Zografou Monastery, Mount Athos by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr





Inside Zografou Monastery Catholic by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr





mount athos 2 by deadbeatnymph, on Flickr​
10th century icon of St. George



Saint George by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr​_In 943, the borders of the monastic state were precisely mapped while we know that Karyes is already the capital town and seat of the administration and has the name "Megali Mesi Lavra" _ (wiki)

Before continuing with the presentation of the monasteries, a break with random pictures of sketes (hermitages), landscapes and other sights



Sailing to Mount Athos. by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr





Portal on the way to Agios Pavlos by catalin vasile tudora, on Flickr






θέα από το καραβάκι ΙV by papagandalf, on Flickr






Mount Athos' coastline by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr






Colours of Mount Athos by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr






Mount Athos' View by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr​
















*Monasteries Sinomopetra and Grigoriou*


Croisiere au pied du Mont Athos by Michel27, on Flickr​













Katholikon (main church) of *Vatopedi monastery*


00-vatopedi-catholikon-interior by Sfantul Nicolae Calinesti, on Flickr










View of the Mountain from Saint Nicodemos' Cell by kadj, on Flickr






View of the Mountain along the Coast by kadj, on Flickr





Mount Athos' typical image. by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr






Following... by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr​


Fortified arsana (harbour) built by Stephen the Great in 15th century. Is the first medieval buildings tourists sailing to Athos seen on its shore.


Arsana manastira Zograf by ljubar, on Flickr








Zografou Monastery small port by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr​

Other men can live as workers too, with the condition of being of Orthodox faith. At the beginning of 20th century for example, Panteleimon (Russian) monastery had 1000 monks and 2000 workers.



Now the figures are much lower (in the range of some tens monks for each monastery).











More random pictures




Skiti on the cliffs of Athos by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr







Skitis by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr







P1030177 by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr






P1030505 by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr







Finally, we have arrived at St. Anne's skiti by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr








Skiti N Thebias by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr









P1030414 by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr







P1030257 by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr








Mt. Athos from SE corner of Athos by Dr. Mike Caudle, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

COLOR="Blue"]Agiou Panteleimonos Monastery[/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER]




The monastery was founded by several monks from Kiev Rus in the 11th century, which is why it is known as 'Rossikon'. Traditionally it was inhabited by Kievan and later by Russian Orthodox monks.


The monastery prospered in the 16th and 17th centuries being lavishly sponsored by the tsars of Moscovy and Romanian voivods, but it declined dramatically in the 18th century to the point where there only two Russian and two Bulgarian monks left by 1730.


The construction of the present monastery on a new site, closer to the seashore, was carried out during the first two decades of the nineteenth century, with the financial help of the ruler of Moldo-Wallachia, Skarlatos Kallimachos. Russian monks numbered 1,000 in 1895, 1,446 in 1903, and more than 2,000 by 1913.





As many other Athonite monasteries, much of what can be seen today is built by Romanian rulers of Moldavia and Wallachia, which after the fall of Constantinople remained the main subsidizers of Christian settlements in the Ottoman empire, as they preserved their autonomy as independent principalities. Vlad Țepeș, Stephen the Great, Neagoe Basarab and many others were giving annually important sums of money. Starting with 18th century, the rulers of Moldavia became the main founders of the monastery. Scarlat Calimachi (Prince of Moldavia between 1812-1819) built the present church, the immense refectory (largest in Athos, able to accomodate one thousand monks), the bell tower and much of the cells. The votive inscription above the church entrance mentions Calimachi as main founder and shows Moldavia's coat of arms, the auroch head.





Today, the monastery features the architecture of a small town, with buildings of various heights and many domes. It is the largest of the monasteries on the peninsula. Although destroyed by a fire in 1968, one wing of the monastery was used as the guest quarters, with a capacity of 1,000 monks. 




A digression that completes the visual information, giving an idea about the aspiration of these ascetics, illustrated in the philosophy of Silouan the Athonite (1866-1938), one of the notable former monks of the monastery. 

[although I consider fairy tales most of biblical accounts and other traditions of the Orthodox church, I think the core values and moral teachings are correct and useful].

Silouan was initially a Russian peasant, barely knowing to write. He left some notices which examined after his death lead to his canonization in 1987. His philosophy was one centered on interior humbleness (pride being seen as the main source of evil) and love of God, humans and even animals, his words characterizing him as a sensible person. What is interesting are his explanations about some psychological phenomena, a lecture which many unfamiliar with the tradition of eastern Christian literature may find surprisingly accurate and objective, completing well the freudian psychoanalytic theories.





Panteleïmonos Monastery, Athos by Legally Bold, on Flickr






St. Panteleimon Monastery (known as Ρωσσικόν, Rossikon), Άγιος Παντελεήμων, Aghios Panteleimon, Пантелеймонов Монастырь, Афон by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr








Pandeleimona by Dill Pixels, on Flickr






Μονή Αγ.Παντελεήμονος (Ρώσικο) by [email protected], on Flickr



Monastery of St Panteleimon by mjordanhenn, on Flickr


Russian Orthodox Monastery - Mt Athos by kzuhr, on Flickr


Mount Athos by Feson, on Flickr



Agiou Panteleimonos Mount Athos by the milk???, on Flickr​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

please put the name and the location


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@gabo79: Rio's photo credits are not right. Please edit it, by using BBcode. Thanks


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics and please put the credits


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon by stephan99, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon by stephan99, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon by stephan99, on FlickrLEBANON


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Byblos- Libanon by stephan99, on FlickrLEBANON


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

...


kozorog said:


> _*Bled*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sunsets by Sarabbify, on Flickr LEBANON


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Anjar wall by sonofwalrus, on Flickr LEBANON


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bekaa Valley by sonofwalrus, on Flickr LEBANON


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus Parra 1 great job its Hermon mount


Parra 1 said:


> Bekaa Valley by sonofwalrus, on Flickr LEBANON


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

...


Þróndeimr said:


> Sunndalsøra taken by me this morning.


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mountain View in Beirut by ECWC, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Corniche Walk by ECWC, on Flickr LEBANON


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

.....


Silano (2.0) said:


> *Rimasco*, pequena vila banhada por uma homônima bacia lacustre artificial, situada na região do *Piemonte*.
> 
> 
> Fall afternoon in Rimasco por ele_matta, no Flickr
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Riq-10 said:


> *Hoggar, highland region in central Sahara, Algeria.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  Hiking there would feel like hiking on Mars. I must do it one day.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Rocky Mountains in Arizona, USA.

Sedona









source

Monument Valley 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aigle_dore/5952225536/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aigle_dore/5952226236/in/photostream/


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Grand Canyon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aigle_dore/5952228448/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aigle_dore/5951674773/in/photostream/


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Vermilion Cliffs 









source









source









source









source


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

...


dj4life said:


> Let's continue..
> 
> a view form the highest mountain in Sweden, Kebnekaise, and the midnight Sun:
> 
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Torino , Italy*


Contrasto - Contrast por Cristina 63, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sacra Di San Michele , Italy*


Sacra di San Michele por Marco Ottaviani on/off, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pietraferrazzana , Italy*


Pietraferrazzana por Terre dei Trabocchi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Vernazza and Monterosso , Italy*


Vernazza and Monterosso por JoelZimmer, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

* Sweden mountains*


Brug - Bridge by naturum, on Flickr


Nállu - Nallo by naturum, on Flickr


Stuor Reaiddávággi - Stuor Räitavagge by naturum, on Flickr


Sol norr om polcireln by kjllut, on Flickr


Unbyn by Clara Schneiter, on Flickr


Aurora Borealis by totheforest, on Flickr

*Happy New Year, everyone!*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

..


dj4life said:


> *As the nature is dominant in this region, it would not be easy to avoid spending ome time enjoying the northern lights:
> *
> 
> Sweden by peterspencer49, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dolomoti , Italy*


IMG_6956_stitch por Hasenohr76, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dolomoti , Italy*


100_5912 por Hasenohr76, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dolomiti , Italy*


2 Tappa: Colle Santa Lucia por ochikiro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dolomiti , Italy*


Forcella Passo Duran por Sempre in Vetta, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dolomiti , Italy*


Passo Duran por Wouter De Ruyck, en Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Medvednica mountain, near the Croatian capital of Zagreb*














































by me


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gran Sasso , Italy*


Gran Sasso por biro46 - wife & son OFF, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gran Sasso , Italy*


Il Gran Sasso dal Monte Camicia por Associazione TEKNOALP, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gran Sasso , Italy*


Il Paginone del Monte Camicia por Associazione TEKNOALP, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gran Sasso , Italy*


Il maestoso Gran Sasso por Fabio S4mb0r4, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gran Sasso , Italy*


P1010752_3_4_tonemapped por Antonio Palermi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gran Sasso , Italy*


P1010756 por Antonio Palermi, en Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

These pics...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

..


little universe said:


> *Kanas / 喀纳斯 in Autumn, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang, NE China.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Amalfi Coast , Italy*


Amalfi Coast por jjamv, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

willliu said:


> _*The Three Gorges*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

trekking to the east slope of Mt. Everest[/SIZE][/B][/I]












Image hosted on http://www.fengniao.com











































[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

...


little universe said:


> *Wulingyuan / 武陵源, Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China.*
> 
> 
> **UNESCO World Heritage Site**
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*The Great Wall in Autumn at *Mutianyu / 慕田峪, Huairou District, Suburban Bejing, Northern China.[/SIZE][/FONT][/U][/B]






















DSC_0374 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0371 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0409 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0392 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0399 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0402 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0413 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


DSC_0397 by Etonkwok, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pics :cheers2:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Maria Gern, Upper Bavaria, Germany*


Maria Gern von Hardo auf Flickr


Wallfahrtskirche Maria Gern von TATJANA_2010 auf Flickr


Gipfelglühen hinter der Maria Gern von Pinksheep07 auf Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*s. giorgio val chiavenna*

s. giorgio val chiavenna por faustomasolini65, no Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

LEBANON 
Snow in laqlouq by Nature's Harmony, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

LEBANON 
Snow blizzard by Nature's Harmony, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

LEBANON 
" Horch bisri " the valley of bisri by Nature's Harmony, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

LEBANON 
WADY BISRI by Nature's Harmony, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

LEBANON 
The highest mountain of lebanon by Nature's Harmony, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

LEBANON 
The "Kadisha" valley by Nature's Harmony, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanese Moutains  by Nature's Harmony, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Northern Sweden:


Arctic Europe. Stora Sjöfallet. Lappland. by Bjarki Mikkelsen, on Flickr


Zon & schaduw - Sun and shadow by naturum, on Flickr


Tuolbagorni - Duolbagorni by naturum, on Flickr


Rendier - Reindeer by naturum, on Flickr


DSC03245.jpg by Beastankar, on Flickr


DSC03241.jpg by Beastankar, on Flickr


Untitled by Ingefær, on Flickr


Untitled by Ingefær, on Flickr


Untitled by Ingefær, on Flickr


Midnight Sun in Abisko by Olof S, on Flickr


Sarek 2008 by den dzjow, on Flickr


Sarek 2008 by den dzjow, on Flickr


Sarek 201003 by den dzjow, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Sierra Madre Oriental in its passage through Nuevo Leon.*


El espíritu de la Sierra Madre por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Entre cresta y cresta se extienden valles longitudinales (algunos de Nuevo León, otros de Coahuila que penetra con una lengua de tierra en la cintura de Nuevo León). En estos valles se cultiva papa, manzana y cereales.


Valle entre las crestas por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


En esta otra foto, uno de ellos, teniendo como fondo el imponente Cerro El Potosí, que con sus 3700 m de altura es la máxima cumbre de mi estado.



Valle intramontano con Potosí al fondo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sierra Madre del Sur, que aquí nace y se prolongará hasta Oaxaca.


Pasiajes jaslicienses (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

La carretera de Guadalajara a Puerto Vallarta por territorio jalisciense, que se usa poco, serpentea peligrosamente por las montañas


Carretera sinuosa a Puerto Vallarta por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Finalmente, después de barrancas de imponente verdor, aparece la Bahía de Banderas, donde se asienta Puerto Vallarta y también parte de la Riviera Nayarita. La porción sur y central de la bahía son de Jalisco. La porción norte, de Nayarit.


Bahia de Banderas según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Sierras del Sur de Puebla por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Y sierras del occidente de Jalisco, entre Guadalajara y Puerto Vallarta, por ahí cerca de Mascota.


Sierras de Jalisco por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

En el altiplano central, además del Popo e Izta, he tenido la fortuna de ver La Malinche, en la frontera entre Tlaxacala y Puebla


Ésta es La Malinche por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

y el Citlatépetl que con sus 5,700 m es la cumbre más alta de nuestro país


Citlatépetl desde el aire por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Aunque mi foto favorita de volcanes es la siguiente. Volando de Monterrey a Veracruz pude ver, sobresaliendo por enre un mar de nubes, todas las mayores cumbres, juntas, como si se hubieran puesto de acuerdo para posar para la foto del recuerdo.


El Eje Neovolcánico Transversal por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Hotu Matua said:


> Usar el aeropuerto de la Ciudad de México te da oportunidad, algunas veces, de ver maravillosas vistas de los volcanes al despegar o, inclusive, al aterrizar. Sí, algunas veces la ruta de aproximación es desde el norte, directamente.
> 
> 
> Volcanes en la mañana por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

,,,


Patrick said:


> wtf?
> 
> * some manmade salt mountains/hills in Germany:*
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Tatra Mountains, Tatras or Tatra (Tatry in both Polish and Slovak), constitute a mountain range which forms a natural border between Slovakia and Poland. They occupy an area of 750 km², the major part (600 km²) of which lies in Slovakia. The highest mountain is Gerlach at 2,655 m, located in Slovakia just north of Poprad. The north-western peak of Rysy (2,499 m) is the highest Polish mountain.
The Tatras consist of:
Western Tatras (Slovak: Západné Tatry, Polish: Tatry Zachodnie)
Eastern Tatras (Východné Tatry, Tatry Wschodnie), which consist of:
High Tatras (Vysoké Tatry, Tatry Wysokie)
Belianske Tatras (Belianske Tatry, Tatry Bielskie)
The Tatra Mountains are the highest mountain range in the Carpathian Mountains. Although considerably smaller than the Alps, they are classified as having an alpine landscape. Their high mountain character, combined with great accessibility, makes them popular with tourist and scientists.

*Videos*
















*Photos:*

*High Tatras*


















































































*Low Tatras*



































[/QUOTE]



seem said:


> Nejake fotky z Slovakia-One photo a day





seem said:


> stačí pogoogliť
> 
> 
> 
> ...











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6032772

Keď už sme ale pri pohľadoch na Tatry, tak rozhodne nesmie chýbať tento, ktorý je podľa mňa najkrajší:








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3754026


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Some more pictures: tatry mts*




































































































*Low Tatras:*









































































_Pictures are from Vivo_


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

.....


adschi said:


> *The two highest peaks in England, Scafell Pike (978m - 3,209ft) and Scafell (964m - 3,163ft), seen from Yewbarrow in the Lake District, Cumbria, England*
> 
> 
> Scafells from Yewbarrow by Nick Landells, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Denali Expedition continues...
More views from Camp 2


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Ascending to Camp 3


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please, edit those photos by adding some credits.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

...


Dr.Mabuse said:


> Mount Elbrus - Highest in the Caucasus Mountains. More than 5000 meters
> Source @wikipedia
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Mount Kinabalu, Sabah*










Mount Kinabalu (Malay: Gunung Kinabalu) is a prominent mountain in Southeast Asia. It is located in Kinabalu National Park (a World Heritage Site) in the east Malaysian state of Sabah, which is on the island of Borneo in the tropics. It is the tallest mountain in Malaysia.

The Peak

















by dusunman










The trail












































by horrorfreeze


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Matterhorn - Switzerland*

Source @wikipedia



























Smoking Mountain - Where are the firefighters?:lol:









*


FLAWDA-FELLA said:



Here are a couple of photos taken by me a few years ago of Mt. Etna on the island of Sicily. It is the largest active volcano in Europe rising to a height of 3329m (10,922ft).

Click to expand...

*


FLAWDA-FELLA said:


>


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Please, edit those photos by adding some credits.


I wasn't aware that you have to do this everytime you post photos here even though they are your own photos? I have posted my own photos in other sub forums on this site and no moderator has ever told me to link them. 

As i've said before, i took all these photos and i climbed this awesome big mountain with a great team, its one of the hardest and most spectacular things i've ever done in my life and i'm quite happy and kind to share it with you guys on this forum.

If thats the rule for this thread, my apologies again and i shall link them everytime i post here from now.


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyways...my Denali expedition continues...
More views on the way up to Camp 3



























http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...rt=3&o=6&_suid=136063730712309218460175578038


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Camp 3 4300m, about halfway to the summit!



























Love this one, the loo at Camp 3!!










http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...rt=3&o=6&_suid=136063730712309218460175578038


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Great pics Denali expedition more please.*


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

gabo79 said:


> *Great pics Denali expedition more please.*


Thanks gabo79, i was beginning to wonder if there's anyone interested in my photos. This is the first time i have posted my precious Denali photos on an internet public forum only to be criticised by a mod.hno:

Really thought i was wasting my time and effort here uploading more photos but since you have shown a keen interest, i shall continue...


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Denali expedition continues...
Its necessary to make cache on a 'siege' style expedition on Denali or any big high altitude mountains. This helps to reduce carrying heavy loads between camps and to help acclimatisation but at the same time, you will double your work load. By the time we reached the summit, we would have ascended the mountain 3 times in total distance and altitude gain!









Our team members going back down to retrieve our cache.









Ice forming on our team member's moustache during another wild snow storm!









http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...=3&o=24&_suid=1360718501509023264519962888908


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

And back to Camp 3 again. A very cold, windy and desolate place.









This shot was taken around 3am when nature called at Camp 3 with Mt Foraker in the distance. This is as dark as it gets here in June as its close to the North Pole. Its a great advantage for mountaineers on Denali as we can climb all day without needing headlamps. Our longest day was 20 hours non stop on the go! This was to beat an impending big storm coming and didn't want to get stuck at a higher dangerous location.









Sunrise at Camp 3 with Mt Foraker in the distance.









http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...rt=3&o=3&_suid=136072034719805164014592890727


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Makarska and Biokovo (1762m). A mix of Mediterranean and Dinaric.


MountMan said:


> by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pics :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> *Crimean mountains, Southern Ukraine*


More pics:



Igor L. said:


> Crimean Mountains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Denali Expedition continues...
Going back down the ridge to pick up our cache at 4950m









More views along the ridge









Ascending up Denali Pass 5500m, for most of the climbers on the standard West Buttress, this is the route to take to the summit from Camp 4 but our team is taversing the whole mountain which is a much harder way than the standard West Buttress route where the descent is the same way as the ascent.
For us, we would have to carry eveything from here to another Camp over the pass and on to the Harper Glacier where we will descend to Muldrow Glacier after summitting. This route is rarely done as it is much harder physically, technically, logistically and much longer which involves some 20 river crossings to Wonder Lake at only 630m in altitude some 60km away!









http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...g.html?&_suid=1361178375897040917251732184195


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Harper Glacier Camp 5400m









Views from Camp


















http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...g.html?&_suid=1361178375897040917251732184195


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

View towards summit from camp.









View from my tent at 4am


















http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...pg.html?&_suid=136117993324407044270862400028


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*The Magnificent Himalayas and Karakoram Ranges*



misterk said:


> Naran valley by reza gilani, on Flickr





misterk said:


> Beautiful Pakistan by Alee_hasan, on Flickr
> 
> Beautiful Pakistan by Alee_hasan, on Flickr
> 
> ...



Terraced Farming by KOKONIS, on Flickr


misterk said:


> hunza autumn by javedchawla, on Flickr



Passu Pinnacles  by Najmul Hassan, on Flickr


IMG_6851_900x500 by Najmul Hassan, on Flickr


Sunset by Najmul Hassan, on Flickr


Domel lower by Asif Saeed [Every Breath is a Bonus], on Flickr
]
Emerald by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


Lake saiful muluk Naran Pakistan  by saleem shahid, on Flickr


misterk said:


>


]
Silent Motion by R a S h I d, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*The highest mount in Sweden is one is located in Kebnekaise massif (2.111 m a.s.l.) which was known as the highest mountain in Scandinavia for a long time. However, a taller one has been discovered on the norwegian side of Scandinavia. 
There are more mountains of a similar height located up north.*


_MG_7966 by fklintberg, on Flickr


approaching kebnekaise... by J McDowell, on Flickr


Kebnekaise fjällstation by j.o.r.o., on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

MARVELUS PICS DENALI EXPEDITION.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics , but one more time not more of 4 photos per post please :cheers2:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

^^I agree there. I think sometimes theres too many photos to look at for one post and 3 or 4 photos is good which i have been posting.


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh btw thanks guys, glad you are enjoying it. More Denali photos soon...


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna (Sicily) once again in eruption in these days*





























source & Copyright: www.lasiciliaweb.it


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Denali Expedition continues...
Summit Day!!


















The final ridge to the summit.









http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...pg.html?&_suid=136145607097502771021159739758


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Views just before the summit


















Summit of Denali 6194m









View of the big cornice and the ridge from the summit









http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...t=3&o=14&_suid=136145716475108568042614537437


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Les orgues d'Ille-sur-Têt*


5 Pyrenees orientales les orgues d' Ille sur Têt : Oriental Pyrenees: The organs of Ille on Têt par Christian363, sur Flickr


*Castellane Rock*


Camping-International-Castellane-3 par Camping International, sur Flickr


*Salvinsac*









Charlélie Coutinho (Survol de France) http://www.survoldefrance.fr/affich...arch=loz%E8re&f=32&img=15196&prev_suiv_link=1


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Puycelci*









Bernard Rousset (Survol de France)


*Cordes sur Ciel*


Cordes sur Ciel par Office de Tourisme – Cordes sur Ciel, sur Flickr


*Le Yaudet*









Christophe Martinez (Survol de France)


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Grenoble*


Grenoble from above par jennywetz, sur Flickr
*Millau Viaduct*


Viaduc de Millau par La Collection Grands Sites de Midi-Pyrénées, sur Flickr


*Mont Ventoux*


IMG_3666 par sifly83, sur Flickr


*Pyrenees*


Pyrenees VI par eucharisto deo, sur Flickr


*Lake Annecy*


// le lac d'Annecy par Riex, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Lake Annecy*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brulama/3787552609/

Duingt









http://www.flickr.com/photos/doogly/3897403628/in/photostream/


Dents de Lafon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drkaup/4923667666/in/photostream/


Massif du Mont Blanc









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drkaup/4923669944/in/photostream/

*Bora-Bora*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tahitipix/2732537808/


*Saint-Barthélemy*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nycgraeme/2356854568/in/photostream/


*Réunion Island, Cirque de Mafate*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vancayzeele/4223222788/in/set-72157622910406861


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Chaîne des Puys, Auvergne*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shootston/2808501916/


*Lake Serre-Ponçon*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rom1mag/2369997688/
*Calanque d'En Vau*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/akunamatata/4432383648/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthoo13/4735543409/in/photostream/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bonifacio









http://www.flickr.com/photos/olaborda/4838578822/


Pampelonne Beach, near Saint-Tropez









http://www.flickr.com/photos/presswall/4598200086/


Moustiers-Sainte-Marie









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5027190354/in/photostream/


Thonon-les-Bains and the Alps









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4561075033/in/photostream/
*Réunion Island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3193391043/in/set-72157612191438539/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

chamonix (alpes)










mont blanc








south alps










bay of cannes


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

bay of scandola ( corsica)








the region called AIN (southeast between lyon and geneva)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@gabo79: When we posting flickr photos, we should provide the link or better we should posting them with the BBcode.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

corsica is very nice :cheers2:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

una toma a contraluz de la exhuberante región de los Tuxtlas, en Veracruz.
Se aprecia el Golfo de México, el litoral, la sierra de los Tuxtlas (que alberga una increíble biodiversidad) y al fondo, el lago de Catemaco.


Sueño sobre Los Tuxtlas por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians, Ukraine*









http://max-helloween.livejournal.com/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*

Benidorm by M.Williams_999, on Flickr


Benidorm by wwilliamm, on Flickr


Retrato de Benidorm by /Gnowee, on Flickr


Playa Levante skyline, Benidorm by phototouring, on Flickr


Benidorm sunset by ags73, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

....


!conic said:


> Autumn panorama's from Olympia Tower with views to the Alps, shot 2012-11-01:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

,,,


Skopje/Скопје;100567344 said:


> Korab Falls in the upper course of the Dlaboka River on Mount Korab, Republic of Macedonia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Chapada Diamantina - Bahia - Brazil*


Três Irmãos (luz das 3 da tarde) - Chapada Diamantina por Raphael Koerich, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Itaimbezinho Canion - Rio Grande do Sul - Brazil*


Cânion do Itaimbezinho por Roberto Furutani, no Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Mountains in the sea*


Bentown said:


> *Andaman sea*
> 
> by *Mike*
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mountains in the sea
...


Bentown said:


> *Phi Phi Lae island*
> 
> by dodir


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely Phi Phi Lae......thanks @gabo79. :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Indeed :cheers2:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

..


Bentown said:


> *Nangyuan Island*
> 
> by Nimue***


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

@PHI PHI LE island Panorama>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Photo by *vincent.bernard79 *


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mountains in the sea


Bentown said:


> *@Tarutao islands National Park*
> 
> photo by *Argenberg*


*Keep lookiing Q bar on the mountain....cool!!!!*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*@ Pattaya*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

gabo79 said:


> *Where is this impressive*
> 
> cc Paul Snook


[/QUOTE]

Muzaffarabad, Pakistan, looks very similar to Bern (less developed though)


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

..


Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Ibón en Panticosa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Benasque valley:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bielsa Valley:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Landscape of Pallars Sobirà:


















Iglesia del Sol del Pi:









Valencia d'Aneu:









Esterri d'Aneu:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lanuza (Huesca, Aragón):









Pirineos de Huesca:


















Cerca Formigal:









Parque Nacional de Aiguestortes y Lago San Mauricio (Lérida, Cataluña):


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

.,,


Viva_Bulgaria said:


> *pirineos con Interesantes colores cerca de Broto:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

_*Granada el sitio montañoso mas impresionante del mundo, ojala alguien ponga mas imágenes mucho mas grandes y de mayor calidad esta pequeñas fotos no le hacen justicia *_
*Atardecer sobre La Alhambra desde San Nicolás, Granada​*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/borjagomez/8262201454/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/borjagomez/8258852360/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/borjagomez/8261132453/in/photostream/​
http://borjagomezfotografia.com/2013/02/09/atardecer-sobre-la-alhambra-desde-san-nicolas-granada/


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*Sierra de Gredos (Central System), Central Spain:*



Deshielo en Gredos por speedvilli, en Flickr


Plaza del Moro Almanzor por Pilar Azaña, en Flickr


Despues de Tanto Imaginar por Hantolin, en Flickr


The Mirror por Fr Antunes, en Flickr


El Cuerno de El Almanzor por Hantolin, en Flickr


Sierra de Gredos. Los Galayos DSC_0124 copia r por tomas meson, en Flickr


Gredos 2 - España por Clickor, en Flickr


Sierra de Gredos. por jlrojogarcia (en formación), en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*Sierra de Guadarrama (Central System), Central Spain:*


Pico Peñalara desde el Pico del Nevero por Jesus Martin, en Flickr


Alto de los leones por ellinuxero, en Flickr


el refugio de las brumas por RaúlRuiz, en Flickr


Seguiremos Esperando por Hantolin, en Flickr


ya es hora de ir volviendo a casa por RaúlRuiz, en Flickr


Volando de Nuevo - La Pedriza por Hantolin, en Flickr


Peñalara III por El Gallego1, en Flickr


Me Gusta de Vez en Cuando........ por Hantolin, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*Sierra de Moncayo (Iberian System), provinces of Zaragoza and Soria (Spain):*


Tan lejos, tan cerca. por SANTI BAÑON, en Flickr


TALAMANTES (ZARAGOZA) ...y otros cinco más por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


Mar de niebla desde el Santuario del Moncayo por Luis Sanz, en Flickr


Santuario del Moncayo por Luis Sanz, en Flickr


Circo y Pico de San Miguel, en el Moncayo por Luis Sanz, en Flickr


Pico El Moncayo por Jesus Martin, en Flickr


Hacia el Moncayo por Marisa y Angel, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*Sierra de la Demanda-Picos de Urbión (Iberian System), Northern Spain:*


Cascada en el Reino del Hielo / Waterfall in the Ice Kingdom por OMA photo, en Flickr


Paisaje, (Sierra de la Demanda La Rioja) por Cihuri., en Flickr


Ermita de San Millan, Sierra de la Demanda (Burgos) por pedro mesonero, en Flickr


Vestigios de un invierno... por eclogita, en Flickr


Sierra de la Demanda por Iván Lozano, en Flickr


Las últimas nieves... por eclogita, en Flickr


en la sierra de la demanda por elementoneutro, en Flickr


En la cumbre por jopez _fotografia, en Flickr


Escena de la Laguna Negra, Soria . por Iabcstm, en Flickr


Pico de Urbión por Jesus Martin, en Flickr


"Deep into the Mountains" por ~ AdriaN ~, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*Ordesa and Monte Perdido National Park, Spanish Pyrenees:*


Valle de Ordesa IV por .Kikaytete.QNK, en Flickr


Un nuevo día por manelanzon, en Flickr


Vistas desde el mirador por .Kikaytete.QNK, en Flickr


Vista del Valle de Pineta desde la Ermita de la Virgen de Pienta por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr


Sombra y color por .Kikaytete.QNK, en Flickr


Desde las alturas por .Kikaytete.QNK, en Flickr


Mereció la pena subir por .Kikaytete.QNK, en Flickr


Valle de Pineta por Eloy Rodríguez (+ 300.000 Views - thanks ¡), en Flickr


Puente de La Glera sobre río Ara (Torla) por [J.B] Jonathan Blanquez, en Flickr


Mysterious moods in Aigüestortes por Gregor Samsa, en Flickr


Parador de Turismo por Eloy Rodríguez (+ 300.000 Views - thanks ¡), en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Marvelus Mts in Espain more pics please *


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

.....


Fab87 said:


> From the Alps into the Pianura Padana
> 
> *Dolomiti di Brenta*
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

the Austrian Alps panoramas:













































from Bratislava :cheers:



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26459331



































Untersberg:










Tennengebirge:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok i will continue my Denali Expedition photos..
After summiting the day before, we packed up and carried everything from now on in a single push down the other side of the monutain, firstly down the Harper Glacier, then negotiate the dangerous Harper Icefall, then onto the awesome Muldrow Glacier and continue down into Arctic tundra and finally Wonder Lake some 60km away. 
Ascending West Buttress was the easy part, descending down the other side was by far the hardest part and that path is rarely taken even by the most experienced mountaineers as its very remote and dangerous.We will soon find out why!!!









Descending down the Harper Glacier









Resting with the North summit of Denali 5934m behind.









http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...jpg.html?&_suid=13621006763690520185175924081


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Negotiating steep terrain as we approched the dangerous Harper Icefall.









Harper Icefall









Going around Harper Icefall involves steep technical climbing with heavy packs and a sled!


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

North summit of Denali 5934m









Harper Icefall









Carefully negotiating Harper Icefall









http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...jpg.html?&_suid=13621006763690520185175924081


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice pics tandax.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*One of the most beautiful things in the world. Mountains.

And it's much more impressive, if there's a city in front of it. But there are nowhere in the hole world more cities in a mountain range, than in the alps*.


Feel free to post your own pics here 


Let's start with the probably biggest alpine city; *Torino*

Torino, Italy, population: 909.538, background Cottian alps - 2.878m










*Ljubljana*

Ljubljana, Slovenia, pop.: 278.638, background Savinja alps - 2.558m










*Trient*
Trient, Italy, pop.: 115.511, background Brenta group - 3.173m










*Geneve*
Geneve, Switzerland, pop.: 191.237, background Savoyer alps - 3.257m


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Italian Alps villages.*



FAK said:


> *Moena - Italy*
> 
> Moena church in front of Latemar di transloid, su Flickr
> 
> ...



[


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Padola - Italy*

Padola (BL) di ste mezza, su Flickr


Padola (BL) \2 di ste mezza, su Flickr


Padola di Elio Borca, su Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amalfi is very nice :cheers2:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*mts Rocosas canada*
Banff, Alberta


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cradle Mountain National Park, Tasmania


Cradle Mountain and Dove Lake by Colin Terry, on Flickr


Cradle Mountain Is Dramatic by skittledog, on Flickr


Cradle Mountain by startzell, on Flickr


Cradle Mountain Tasmania by laurie.g.w, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@gabo79: I see many flickr photos (and some non flickr photos) without proper credit. Please edit them as well, or they will be gone! Last warning


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful pictures guys :guns1:, keep posting


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

4 pics per post


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

italiano_pellicano said:


> 4 pics per post


Totally agreed there. gabo 79, with all due respect, i think many people who come on this thread will appreciate your beautiful photos more if you post just 3 or 4 pics per post and also more slowly. I feel like you are spamming this thread with too many photos at once and its hard to digest and appreciate all the photos you posted here.:cheers:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

mts Rocosas canada
















Emerald Lake, Yoho National Park ,CANADA 









Emerald Lake, Yoho National Park ,CANADA 









Pyramid Lake, Jasper National Park, CANADA


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

mts Rocosas canada








Medicine Lake, Jasper National Park, CANADA









Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, CANADA









Peyto Lake, Banff National Park, CANADA









Peyto Lake, Banff National Park, CANADA
source: http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lake Louise, Banff National Park, CANADA









Lake Louise, Banff National Park, CANADA









Patricia Lake, Jasper National Park, CANADA
source: http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607552116339/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Tandax said:


> Totally agreed there. gabo 79, with all due respect, i think many people who come on this thread will appreciate your beautiful photos more if you post just 3 or 4 pics per post and also more slowly. I feel like you are spamming this thread with too many photos at once and its hard to digest and appreciate all the photos you posted here.:cheers:


*ok max 4 pics per post*

*Regarding the photo credits, where the threads had not take credits that are too old to take the photos as they were, I hope will forgive me greetings.*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Graz*

Graz, Austria, pop.: 263.045, background Lavant alps - 2.396m











*Salzburg*

Salzburg, Austria, pop.: 147.571, background Berchtesgaden alps - 2.941m










*Bolzano*

Bolzano, Italy, pop.: 103.970, background Sarntal alps - 2.781m











*Maribor*
Maribor, Slovenia, pop.: 116.769, background Pohorje - 1.573m











*Bern*
Bern, Switzerland, pop.: 123.466, background Bernese alps - 4.274m


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Klagenfurt*

Klagenfurt, Austria, pop.: 93.949, background Karavanke - 2.236m










and the probably most beautiful alpine cities *Innsbruck & Grenoble*

Innsbruck, Austria, pop.: 119.249, background Karwendel - 2.749m








background Stubai alps - 3.507m










Grenoble, France, pop.: 156.793, background Belledonne - 2.977m








background Mont Blanc massif - 4.810m


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Alleghe- Italy*

Alleghe di kyle NRW, su Flickr


Alleghe di richardcjones, su Flickr


Cittadine delle Dolomiti - Alleghe - Italia di FRANK SMOUT IMAGES, su Flickr


Lago di Alleghe di Carmelo61 PhotoPassion Thanks +800.000 views, su Flickr


ALLEGHE BELLUNO MONTE CIVETTA di marco puorro, su Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Amalfi - Italy*


FAK said:


> *Amalfi - Italy*
> 
> AMALFI di elevationus, su Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Positano - Italy*

Positano di Michael Jones 51, su Flickr


Positano di Michael Jones 51, su Flickr


Positano di Michael Jones 51, su Flickr


positano, italy di berlin im herbst, su Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Positano - Italy*

Positano di CoriNYC, su Flickr


Positano di lorivb, su Flickr


Positano in the Evening di Pierpaolo., su Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

italiano_pellicano 
¡BANNED????????????''


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

PUEBLA MEXICO VOLCANOES MALINCHE PICO DE ORIZABA POPO E IZTA 4 VOLCANOES

Otra ciudad Urbe-Montaña mexicana es Puebla, pero en realidad se trata de volcanes, la que la hace única. Población: *2.786.049 Hab*.


Amanecer En Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr


Edificios Al Aterdecer por LANCER., en Flickr


Volcan Popocatépetl, Torre Adamant Y Torres JV, Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr
son 4 diferentes[/SIZE]


La Malinche, Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr


Los Volcanes por JoseR RP, en Flickr


El Pico de Orizaba desde Puebla por Gervaxio, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Last attempt to revive this thread because nobody COMMENT THE PICTURES ARE NOT GOOD*
*Busan , Korea*

All pictures from *www.skyphoto.co.kr*


















































































*Mexico City*


view from the northwest to the center









view from the east to the west 









view from the norteast to the center


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

,,,,,


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

hno:


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

wow busan just wow!


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Great photos gabo 79! What happened to the 4 photos per post rule?:lol:

Anyway dont worry, i will revive this thread with more Denali photos soon.


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Busan looks amazing, so beautiful.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Varied citylandsmountainsescapes:lol: *
*Anchorage, Alaska*










*Bled, Slovenia*










*Rangarvallasysla, Iceland*











*Predjama, Slovenia*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3863795963
*Ussel Castle - Aosta Valley, Italy*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3864572518


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Varied citylandsmountainsescapes:lol: *
*Garibaldi Mountain Sunset - Squamish, BC*










*Bastei Bridge - Saxony, Germany*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/i-dave/5174771547
*Swallows Nest - Yalta, Ukraine*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/vridning/4718770847

*Kangding, China*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4418538836


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lol:
*Albarracin, Spain*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/mojo2u/8478479884

*Pfeiffer Arch - Big Sur, California*










*New Quay, Wales*


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

My Denali Expedition continues..
After arriving at Harper Icefall, the next section would be the most difficult and technical of the expedition. The crux of the climb involves technical climbing and descending on steep slopes up to 70 degrees! And with all the gear you are carrying, it was very very tough indeed and tested all our alpine skills and experience. This section is known as Karstens Ridge.

Looking up Harper Glacier from the Icefall.









Preparing for the steep descent


















http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...pg.html?&_suid=136347692742505680553956921721


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

The start of steep descent on Karstens Ridge









The awesome and dangerous Muldrow Glacier, our next destination


















http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...pg.html?&_suid=136347692742505680553956921721


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

The steep decsent









Muldrow Glacier


















http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/u...pg.html?&_suid=136347692742505680553956921721


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*New Zealand*


Aoraki by damien.lee, on Flickr

Respite by JoshyWindsor, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*NEW ZEALAND*...


















by Compot










by Heaven`s Gate (John)









by allentomdude​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Esquiadores en volcan Mauna Kea, Hawaii*









*Washington State, U.S.A.*


Wheat Fields by Lue Huang, on Flickr
*Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*RUB AL'KHALI, UAE*


EMPTY QUARTER 2 by Titanium007, on Flickr
*Anchorage, Alaska*



Anchorage_Skyline_Evening,_Alaska by RainiDavi88, on Flick
*Aurora*


Under the Dome por Jason Pineau, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*NZ MTS*








by AnthonyRae


IMG_6850 by ॐ stesh ॐ, on Flickr


New Zealand (638) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


Colors of Tekapo by Hec2r, on Flickr[/CENTER]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*NZ MTS*








by AnthonyRae


IMG_6850 by ॐ stesh ॐ, on Flickr


New Zealand (638) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


Colors of Tekapo by Hec2r, on Flickr[/CENTER]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Krasnoyarsk, Russia*
From Mikipedia.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Could you add some credits on the last photo, please?


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

^^Totally agree, and please stop spamming this thread with too many photos everyday. Its one of the reason why i've stopped posting my photos here now because it gets lost and fall back too many pages without people seeing it. As i've said before gabo 79, 4 photos per post please and post them more slowly so people can enjoy and take notice of them more. :cheers:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

OK


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks gabo 79. More of my Denali photos soon..


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mount Kinabalu, SABAH*


The South Peak (3,933m) by djsitaun, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yvesandre/sets/72157628401215777/with/6518392981/

Mt Kinabalu Summit by Yves ANDRE, on Flickr


Mt Kinabalu Summit by Yves ANDRE, on Flickr


Mighty Mount Kinabalu by Nico Ab, on Flickr


Starry night on the Mountain by Michael Flarup, on Flickr


Low's Peak by Michael Flarup, on Flickr


The View from Laban Rata by Michael Flarup, on Flickr

*Wedding [email protected]*
http://bennyliew.com/

























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5953872749/


the world heritage III by jonjacob2010, on Flickr


Sunrise at Mengkabong by hkhtt hj, on Flickr


Good Morning Kota Kinabalu by steffy182, on Flickr

http://www.panoramio.com/user/4656862/tags/Borneo









http://www.panoramio.com/user/399058?comment_page=1&photo_page=2


















*Kundasang
*

Dream World Resort, Kundasang. (Panorama) by Albert Song, on Flickr


Kundasang, Sabah. by Albert Song, on Flickr



*Gandakut, Kota Belud*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sam4605/collections/72157622514577133/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus Mount Kinabalu, SABAH.


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

I love Mt Kinabalu! A great little 2 day hike to the summit from the starting trail is all it takes and going from sea level at Kota Kinabalu as well. So caution is needed as altitude sickness can occur going from sea level to 4101m in 3 or so days.

This mountain also rises way above all other high peaks in Borneo and dominates the surrounding region. In fact, the second highest peak in Borneo is only around 2500m. Another great peak to hike in Borneo is Gunung Mulu. At only 2371m, its much harder than Mt Kinabalu as its much longer, steeper, warmer and starts at almost sea level. We did it in 3 days and i highly recommend it.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Neovolcanic transverse axis*

Sobresaliendo por un mar de nubes, todas las mayores cumbres VOLCANICAS , juntas, como si se hubieran puesto de acuerdo para posar para la foto del recuerdo.


El Eje Neovolcánico Transversal por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Citlatépetl que con sus 5,700 m es la cumbre más alta de nuestro país


Citlatépetl desde el aire por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

El borde del frente frío que azotó Nuevo León el invierno de 2011, y que congeló buena parte de los árboles de la ciudad, entre otros estragos.
En esta pic, tomada cerca de Monclova, tenemos a la derecha el frente frío, y a la izquierda el cielo despejado de Coahuila.


El límite del frío por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Mountains in northern Sweden:

Stora Sjöfallet


Stora Sjöfallet by Wiking66, on Flickr


Entering Stora Sjöfallet by scarsick, on Flickr

Kebnekaise


approaching kebnekaise... by J McDowell, on Flickr


Kebnekaise fjällstation by j.o.r.o., on Flickr

Mountainous landscape with a little extra near Arjeplog


Aurora-Borealis-in-Arjeplog-Lapland-Sweden by mrmattwerner, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Klyuchevskaya Sopka (Russian: Ключевская сопка; also known as Kliuchevskoi, Russian: Ключевской) is a stratovolcano which is the highest mountain on the Kamchatka Peninsula of Russia and the highest active volcano of Eurasia. Its steep, symmetrical cone towers about 100 kilometres (60 mi) from the Bering Sea. The volcano is part of the natural UNESCO World Heritage Site Volcanoes of Kamchatka.
*










http://lumixclub.ru/forums/uploads/gallery/1322563244/gallery_14288_36_4961.jpg











http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119110/1120.jpg










http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119141/1120.jpg


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Great pics gabo! Kamchatka peninsula is a very beautiful and remote place and thats a perfect shaped volcano.


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

My Denali expedition continues..
As we head Karsten ridge, we encountered the steepest section on the expedition and it was difficult and snow condition wasn't good. Many members took falls including me! Luckily we were all roped up otherwise it would have been a 1200m drop!!




























http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...pg.html?&_suid=136400963370703774016219859111


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Then we came across another party camped half way down the knife edged ridge! They were ascending from that side to the summit and were the only party we saw after that.




























http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...pg.html?&_suid=136400963370703774016219859111


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Continuing on after exchanging food..



























http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...pg.html?&_suid=136400963370703774016219859111


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good pics great expedition.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Draa, Morocco*









BY MAROC 2011

*Dakhla, Morocco o mt S. Michel*









BY HERVE


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

The archipelago of Madeira is located 520 km (323.11 mi) from the African coast and 1,000 km (621.37 mi) from the European continent. Area - 801 km 2 (309 sq mi). Madeira's capital Funchal is only big city. Of the 267,000 people living on the island, 115,000 can be found here.

The archipelago is considered to be the first territorial discovery of the exploratory period of the Portuguese Age of Discovery. The first settlers began colonizing the islands around 1420 or 1425; the three Captains-major had led the first settlement, along with their respective families, a small group of minor nobility , people of modest conditions and some prisoners, who could be trusted to work the lands. 
On 1 July 1976 Portugal granted political autonomy to Madeira. The region now has its own government and legislative assembly.

The island was settled by Portuguese people, especially farmers from the Minho region, meaning that Madeirans are ethnic Portuguese, though they have developed their own distinct regional identity and cultural traits.
There were in 2009, 7,105 legal immigrants living in Madeira Islands. They come mostly from Brazil (1,300), the UK (912), Venezuela (732) and Ukraine (682).

The setting-up of the Free trade zone has led to the installation, under more favourable conditions, of infrastructure, production shops and essential services for small and medium-sized industrial enterprises.

The islands are strongly influenced by the Gulf Stream and Canary Current , giving mild year-round temperatures; according to IM the average annual temperature at Funchal weather station is 19.6 °C (67.3 °F)

Madeira Island is known as the Pearl of the Atlantic, the floating Garden.

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/zyberchema








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mezzzanine








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariobaessler








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zinnie








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gilsantos


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/reiurusei
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ben_salter
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/suzyesue


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

If compared with the northern regions, the southern parts of Sweden are more flat, however there are some hilly ridges that make the relief look more diverse and interesting. For example, hills near a town called Båstad:


Approaching Båstad from the east by Mikael BlommÃ©, on Flickr


Yes please (Båstad) by Mikael BlommÃ©, on Flickr


A lot of money in this picture (Båstad) by Mikael BlommÃ©, on Flickr


Beach by hotel Skansen (Båstad) by Mikael BlommÃ©, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Otras...

Las Formaciones más antíguas del Mundo










Tepuyes by Cathy Beloeil












Tepuyes by Cathy Beloeil










Tepuyes by Cathy Beloeil









Tepuyes by Cathy Beloeil









Tepuyes by Cathy Beloeil
​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Otras...









Tepuyes by Cathy Beloeil











Tepuyes by Cathy Beloeil
 








Tepuyes by Cathy Beloeil










Tepuyes by Cathy Beloeil









por Manuel Carrenho​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*No estaria mal hacer un salto en paracaidas desde el Salto Angel.*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Swedish wilderness:


Gasskájvo par diHib, sur Flickr


Áhkká par diHib, sur Flickr


Åvdaldus par diHib, sur Flickr


Bádurgårsså par diHib, sur Flickr


Gieddejåhkå par diHib, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Not a mountain of the world, but also cool ^^

Highest vulcano in sunsystem.
Olmypus Mt.

27km tall at its peak on Mars*

As large as nearly whole germany.









by Mikipedia

Olmypus Mons in background, Mount Everest on the left and Hawai on the right








by Mikipedia









by Mikipedia









by Mikipedia









by Mikipedia


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*NEW ZEALAND*​

Lake Pukaki by Andrea Schaffer, on Flickr

Lake Pukaki by Andrea Schaffer, on Flickr

Mount Cook by Andrea Schaffer, on Flickr

_DSC6075 by davidbarry1959, on Flickr

Lake Tekapo at sunset by The Burgys, on Flickr

Blue Sensation... by Ankit_, on Flickr

Lake Taylor by NKhalaman, on Flickr

Aoraki by damien.lee, on Flickr

New Zealand - Lake Matheson by photofalk, on Flickr

111049942 by PhotoKete, on Flickr


Into the Dark by anthonyko, on Flickr

Queenstown, Lake Wakatipu and the Remarkables by anthonycramp, on Flickr

Lake Pukaki and Mount Cook by JaapPostma, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*BRAZIL MTS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lhboucault/8584701046/











Rio de Janeiro por tmn1111, no Flickr


Rio de Janeiro por Melisa Fernández, no Flickr


Pescadores de Homens - Praia de Piratininga - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro por .**rickipanema**., no Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Vista aérea dos *Alpes Suiços*


Planet Earth por Ben Heine, no Flickr

*Pireneus franceses*


Col d'Aubisque por B℮n, no Flickr

_*Bonus*_


'Lammergeier take me on your flight' por B℮n, no Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Shibab, Yemen*














http://www.flickr.com/photos/bastian/1979085854

*Constantine, Algeria*









[/QUOTE]

*Cagnes-sur-mer, Alpes-Maritimes (France)*

Cagnes-sur-mer vue d'Antibes by Jack from Paris, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*the Fiordland 
*
At 265 metres deep, most of the sound’s water is salty, but the top 10 metres or so is actually fresh water. It comes from the seven to nine metres of rainfall that the area gets every year, emptied into the sound via its many rivers and waterfalls.

There’s also the drier option of the underwater observatory in Harrison’s Cove. You can walk out to the underwater chamber and descend 10 metres under the water to the viewing room, nestled among the coral forests on the bottom.

Through the windows you can see a natural living wonderland of anemones, mussels, sea stars, conga eels, sponges, black coral, octopus, perch, wrasse and a kaleidoscopic myriad of sea creatures. You might even spot a dolphin, shark or seal flitting through the water. In other parts of the world you wouldn’t be able to see many of these creatures because they live so deep, but because of the dark top layer and the close proximity of the open sea, you can see them here going about their daily business in the wild.

These waters are also home to other rarely glimpsed sea creatures. Creatures like brachiopods, a primitive shellfish that evolution forgot, more closely related to ancient fossil shells than other clams alive today. Spiny starfish move over the underwater landscape, nibbling on seashells as they go. And colourful anemones hang like Christmas garlands from the trees of coral.

New Zealand fur seals hang out in gangs and sometimes like to swim with scuba divers, and of course there are our two species of dolphin, the dusky and the bottlenose, which sometimes like to follow the cruise boats and say hello to tourists.

Between August and February you can also see the Fiordland crested penguin, which is one of the rarest penguins in the world. In fact, if you didn’t see them you would almost certainly hear them—at dusk they make quite a racket as they fight for snoozing space along the shore!

Fordland is world-renowned for it's combination of rainforest and alpine landscape.


*The hillside is full of waterfalls ...*


Milford Sound Waterfall by nicolegail, on Flickr​
*Tutoko Glacier ....*


Icefall 1 by rstutton, on Flickr​


----------



## VTF (Apr 19, 2013)

*Ta Sua Mountain range - Vietnam*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Cráter de Meteorito, Australia*










*Volcanes en las Islas Galápagos, Ecuador*










*Cabo de Buena Esperanza, Sudáfrica*










*Parque Nacional Bungle Bungle, Australia*










*Mina de Chuquicamata, Chile*










*Pivotes de Irrigación, Jordania*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

??


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

what's the question mark for?


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Japan Nagano, Mt. Tsurugidake


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

.

.
*Sigiriya Rock Fortress, Sri Lanka*

Built over 1,500 years ago between AD 477 to 495, Sigiriya, also known as ‘Lion’s Rock’, is an ancient rock fortress and palace ruin situated on the island of Sri Lanka. A popular tourist spot, this fantastic outcrop is surrounded by what is left of extensive gardens and reservoirs. Sigiriya is one of the seven World Heritage Sites of the island, renowned for its ancient frescos, similar to those of the Ajanta Caves of India.

Sigiriya is considered one of the most important urban planning sites of the first millennium, and the site plan is considered very elaborate and imaginative. The plan combined concepts of symmetry and asymmetry to intentionally interlock the man-made geometrical and natural forms of the surroundings.



The Sigiriya Rock Fortress - Colombo, Sri Lanka by whl.travel, on Flickr



Stone lion feet, stairs, people in white climbing - Sri Lanka by Wolf Nitschke, on Flickr



Sigiriya, Sri Lanka by tonybill, on Flickr



Ancient Glory Mk.V by Dr. Akira TAKAUE, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*The Bernese Upland (Berner Oberland) in Switzerland.
*









Many people know the Eiger, Mönch and Jungfrau mountains, but just behind it, there is the Finsteraarhorn. The highest of the massif.










Again this STUNNING landscape;


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Some great photos there guys.:cheers:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

From the caldera of *Santorini*, Greece a supervolcano.










by kmdd, on Flickr










by kmdd, on Flickr










by kmdd, on Flickr










by kmdd, on Flickr










by kmdd, on Flickr










by kmdd, on Flickr










by kmdd, on Flickr










by kmdd, on Flickr










by kmdd, on Flickr










by kmdd, on Flickr










by kmdd, on Flickr










by kmdd, on Flickr










by kmdd, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Defenetly Crater Lake in Oregon is a breathtaking site....*










by whl.travel, on Flickr









by whl.travel, on Flickr









by whl.travel, on Flickr









by whl.travel, on Flickr









by whl.travel, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Floe Lake, Kootenay National Park - Canada



Floe Lake, Kootenay National Park by mikev1, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Arches National Park, Utah, USA


utah red beauty by ewenmhd, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Cloudy mountains at Bohinjsko Jezero, Radovljica, Slovenia


Cloudy mountains by Christian Half, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Great Gable - Wasdale Head, England, GB


Great Gable by Paul Thickitt, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Khamra National Park, Tibet


Khamra National Park, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Lagoons Miscanti - near San Pedro de Atacama, Chile


Lagoons Miscanti - near San Pedro de Atacama, Chile by Benos55, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mountains at Jablanicko Jezero lake, Konjic, Bosnia-Herzegovina


Mercury by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Caraiman Peak - Bucegi Mountains, Southern Carpathians, Romania


Caraiman by Radu Pavel, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Adams Peak of Samanala, Sabaragamuwa, Sri Lanka


Adams Peak by Henrik Kalliomäki, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Mountains in Greenland. the largest island in the world, larger than Mexico, and almost entirely covered by ice gruesísima, breathtakingly beautiful.*


Groenlandia según los dioses (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Groenlandia según los dioses (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Groenlandia según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Groenlandia según los dioses (4) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Great pics tunggp*

*Quito, Ecuador*









Morning view from our camp site, half of the Quito city covered with the clouds by yosukephotography, on Smugmug


Quito & Cotopaxi from Guagua Pichincha by wlfgng, on Flickr









Saque No Más: Ecuador by Jamie Killen, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Camel Rock, Kamchatka Peninsula, Russia


2. From Camel Rock by Henry Patton, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Tolbachik Volcano group, Kamchatka Peninsula, Russia


Tolbachik Volcano group by potomo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Kakuhan Range, City and Borough of Haines County, Alaska, USA


Kakuhan Range by Umnak, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mount Miancimu (Shennu), Diqing Zangzu, Yunnan, China.


雨崩 by oeyvind, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Hoang Lien Son range, Lao Cai province, Vietnam.


Hoang Lien Son range by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Cuando las nubes chocan con las montañas forman espectáculos bellísimos. Y si a eso le sumas un sol que se pone, o que va saliendo, te sientes en un sueño. Por más guapa que esté la sobrecargo, no tienes ojos sino para la belleza del planeta allá afuera.*



Así amanece por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Amanecer sobre la Sierra del Fraile por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Hipopótamo sumergido en jacuzzi por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Islas del cielo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


La Isla de la Silla (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


*Cerro Colorado en Tijuana*


Cerro Colorado, Tijuana por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Sierra Madre Oriental in its passage through Nuevo Leon.*


El espíritu de la Sierra Madre por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*Entre cresta y cresta se extienden valles longitudinales (algunos de Nuevo León, otros de Coahuila que penetra con una lengua de tierra en la cintura de Nuevo León). En estos valles se cultiva papa, manzana y cereales.*


Valle entre las crestas por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


*En esta otra foto, uno de ellos, teniendo como fondo el imponente Cerro El Potosí, que con sus 3700 m de altura es la máxima cumbre de mi estado.*



Valle intramontano con Potosí al fondo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


*Sierra Madre del Sur, que aquí nace y se prolongará hasta Oaxaca.*


Pasiajes jaslicienses (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*La carretera de Guadalajara a Puerto Vallarta por territorio jalisciense, que se usa poco, serpentea peligrosamente por las montañas*


Carretera sinuosa a Puerto Vallarta por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Finalmente, después de barrancas de imponente verdor, aparece la Bahía de Banderas, donde se asienta Puerto Vallarta y también parte de la Riviera Nayarita. La porción sur y central de la bahía son de Jalisco. La porción norte, de Nayarit.*


Bahia de Banderas según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Sierras del Sur de Puebla por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*sierras del occidente de Jalisco, entre Guadalajara y Puerto Vallarta, por ahí cerca de Mascota.*


Sierras de Jalisco por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*En el altiplano central, además del Popo e Izta, he tenido la fortuna de ver La Malinche, en la frontera entre Tlaxacala y Puebla*


Ésta es La Malinche por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

* Citlatépetl que con sus 5,700 m es la cumbre más alta de nuestro país*


Citlatépetl desde el aire por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*Aunque mi foto favorita de volcanes es la siguiente. Volando de Monterrey a Veracruz pude ver, sobresaliendo por enre un mar de nubes, todas las mayores cumbres, juntas, como si se hubieran puesto de acuerdo para posar para la foto del recuerdo.*


El Eje Neovolcánico Transversal por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Usar el aeropuerto de la Ciudad de México te da oportunidad, algunas veces, de ver maravillosas vistas de los volcanes al despegar o, inclusive, al aterrizar. Sí, algunas veces la ruta de aproximación es desde el norte, directamente*.


Volcanes en la mañana por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Popo e Izta desde el norte por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*La mejor de las suertes, sin embargo, fue haber visto un amanecer con los volcanes Popo e Izta, pero no llegando al aeropuerto de la Ciudad de México, sino... ¡al de Toluca, viendo por encima de la Sierra de las Cruces!! Sin duda, es una de mis fotos favoritas.*


Amanecer con volcanes por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> Kabul,Afghanistan
> 
> *Kabul, to the bottom of the Hindu Kush mountains, which is part of the Himalayan mountains, or rather, its extension in the Afghan territory*


..


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Asian Mountains*

Mardi Himal peak (5,587 m), West Nepal


sunrise in the mardi himal by doug k of sky, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Paiyu Peak (6670-M), Karakoram, Pakistan


paiyu (6610m) by doug k of sky, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Urdukas Peak, Baltoro Glacier, Karakoram, Pakistan


sunset from urdukas by doug k of sky, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

The Gasherbrum massif mountain peak group, Karakoram Range , North-eastern Baltoro Glacier, Pakistan


gasherbrum massif by doug k of sky, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Muztagh Tower, Baltoro Muztagh, part of the Karakoram range , Gilgit–Baltistan region, Pakistan


mustagh tower (7284m) by doug k of sky, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mount Annapurna, Himalaya range, North-central Nepal










src


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Dunagiri (7,066 m), Garhwal Himalayas, State of Uttarakhand, India


Dunagiri by Biswaroop Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Nanda Ghuntu (20,823'), Nanda Devi (25,792') and Trisul (23,594') peak, State of Uttarakhand, India


India, Uttarakhand by mountaintrekker2001, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Pumori mountain, Mahalangur section of the Himalaya, Nepal-Tibet


View from Pumori ABC by radson1, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Machapuchare(6993m) and the Annapurnas(8091m), Pokhara, Nepal


Nepal, Pokhara by mountaintrekker2001, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Shilin - Stone Forest, Kunming, Yunnan, China


Kunming (CN) - Shilin - Stone Forest 石林 by Filip M.A., on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Nuptse peak (7881m), Khumbu region of the Mahalangur Himal, Nepal


Nepal, Nuptse glory by mountaintrekker2001, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mainri Snow Mountains, Province of Yunnan, China


梅里雪山缅茨姆特写 by Yiqun Ding, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Kawagebo Peak, Province of Yunnan, China


Mt Kawagarbo-2 by Roya Wang, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Yangmaiyong mountain, Tibet, China


Mt Yangmaiyong by Roya Wang, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Ama Dablam mountain, Himalaya range, Eastern Nepal


Ama Dublam, Nepal by brissychic, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Ama Dablam mountain, Himalaya range, Eastern Nepal


Ama Dablam, Nepal by brissychic, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Yangshuo County,Guilin, Guangxi, China


Yangshuo, landscape by gaina, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Lo Manthang, West Nepal


Chorten between Tsarang and Lo Manthang by Carsten Nebel www.MyHimalayas.com, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Small town in Lofoten, Norway



Small town in Lofoten by lregoli, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Zireiner Lake at 1799m in the Rofan Mountains, Tyrol, Austria.


Zireiner Lake; Tyrol Austria by Herr P., on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Trollstigen (Trolls' Ladder), Rauma Municipality, Møre og Romsdal county, Norway


Trollstiegen by Youronas, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

A small house at Lac Blanc lake, Chamonix-Mont-Blanc, Haute-Savoie, France



This is home - Lac Blanc / Photo Jc Poirot by Jc Poirot, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - POPOCATÉPETL VOLCANO.*



mergedbear said:


> *Popocateptl Volcano*​
> 
> Popocatepetl por Luismontalv0, en Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mountains in Anbalsnes, More og Romsdal, Norway


IMG_0666 by Kiwibu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - IZTACCÍHUATL AND POPOCATÉPETL VOLCANOES, VIEW FROM MEXICO CITY*


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Schneealm limestone massif in the Northern Limestone Alps, the Styrian-Lower Austrian border


Schneealpe / Austria by austrianeye, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Val Ferret is the name of the two valleys departing from the Col Ferret on the border between Italy and Switzerland, on the southern side the Mont Blanc Massif.


To Val Ferret by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - THE CITLALTEPETL ALSO CALLED ORIZABA PEAK SEEN FROM COFRE DE PEROTE*



Lordloya said:


> By ximoncosboy at Panoramio.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - POPOCATÉPETL VOLCANO SEEN FROM A LITTLE TOWN CALLED OZUMBA*



Frencho said:


> Don Goyo desde Ozumba de Alzate, Edo Mex
> 
> 
> Ex convento de La Purisima Concepción de Nuestra Señora por Frenchop, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - THE IZTACCIHUATL AND POPOCATEPETL VOLCANOES SEEN FROM THE SAME TOWN.*



Frencho said:


> Ozumba de Alzate por Frenchop, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hotu Matua said:


> *Cerro de las Mitras, Monterrey*
> 
> 
> La dimensión vertical por Hotu Matua, en Flickr






boris0081 said:


> *El Popocatépetl desde Cuernavaca*
> 
> 
> Popocatepetl Sunrise por rainy city, en Flickr​


..


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - POPOCATEPETL VOLCANO FROM ANOTHER ANGLE.*



Frencho said:


> El Popo desde el poblado de Tepetlixpa, Edo, Mex
> 
> 
> El Popocatepetl o "Don Goyo" por Frenchop, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - IZTACCIHUATL AND POPOCATEPETL FROM MEXICO STATE.*



Frencho said:


> Eternamente enamorados por Frenchop, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - THE SIERRA NEGRA VOLCANO (TELESCOPE) AND THE HIGHEST MEXICAN MOUNTAIN, THE CITLALTEPETL OR PICO DE ORIZABA.*



Lordloya said:


> 2 Volcanes, también compañeros eternos. El volcán Sierra Negra y el Pico de Orizaba de lado Puebla.
> 
> 
> Pico de Orizaba por Andres M, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - IZTACCIHUATL VOLCANO In Nahautl Language Iztaccihuatl means "Sleeping woman"*



Hotu Matua said:


> Iztacíhuatl por Hotu Matua, en Flickr





Aecio said:


> La mujer dormida por Milenka Stro, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Un ángulo novedoso para la Sierra de las Mitras, emergiendo por entre un mar de nubes (Monterrey)*


Baño de burbujas para un estegosaurio por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - THE COLIMA VOLCANO.*



Betrayer said:


> Nevado y Volcan de Colima. Y esta última que me mata...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - THE CITLALTEPETL*



Mariel said:


> Quiero revivir ese thread !!!!!!!
> 
> Mi volcán favorito ...
> 
> *PICO DE ORIZABA*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - AERIAL PIC OF THE POPOCATEPETL VOLCANO:*



Hotu Matua said:


> Foto de ayer de Don Goyo desde el aire
> 
> 
> La cumbre humeante (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - THE VOLCANOES SEEN FROM PUEBLA CITY:*



JoseRP said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - THE POPO AND IZTA TOGETHER IN ONE SHOT:*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Volcanoes de Mexico! :banana:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

:banana:

*MEXICO - MORE PICS OF POPOCATÉPETL VOLCANO.*



Mariel said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - THE XINANTÉCATL VOLCANO, AS KNOWN AS THE NEVADO DE TOLUCA.*



Mégane said:


> ^^ Awesome!
> 
> Otras del Xinantécatl o Nevado de Toluca desde distintos ángulos.
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

* "Cerro del Bernal de Horcasitas"*.

*Ubicado en el municipio de Gonzalez Tamaulias, al sur del Estado y es ícono de todo el estado, puesto que sale en el Escudo de la entidad.*









Cerro del Bernal, Tamaulipas por Turismo Tamaulipas, en Flickr.









Cerro del Bernal, Tamaulipas (día) por Turismo Tamaulipas, en Flickr

*En días muy, muy claros, puede ser observado desde Tampico al Norponiente.*









Cerro del Bernal, Tamaulipas (atardecer) por Turismo Tamaulipas, en Flickr.


El cerro del Bernal, Tamaulipas, México por lorenza60, en Flickr.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - XINANTECATL VOLCANO SEEN FROM TOLUCA CITY.*



Mégane said:


> Xinantécatl


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - AJUSCO VOLCANO SEEN FROM MEXICO CITY.*



gabrielbabb said:


> Volcán Ajusco, Distrito Federal


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - A VERY BEAUTIFUL VIEW OF POPOCATEPETEL VOLCANO´S CRATER.*



Mariel said:


> Foto del crater del volcán Popocatepetl en el mes de septiembre de 2011 por CENAPRED (Centro Nacional de Prevención de Desastres)


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - THE PICO DE ORIZABA OR CITLALTEPETL.*



azh said:


> Pico de Orizaba por Aleexis Santos Heredia, en Flickr





azh said:


> Pico de Orizaba por Aleexis Santos Heredia, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - THE SANGANGUEY VOLCANO. A LITTLE MOUNTAIN LOCATED IN THE WEST OF MEXICO, IS A SYMBOL IN TEPIC CITY.*



gemelos dj. said:


> Si.. son muy parecidos estos dos volcanes
> 
> Aqui les dejos otra foto panorámica
> 
> Autor: Daniel Stoychev


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - THE MALINCHE VOLCANO.*



>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Once again the Izta and Popo volcanoes.*



Hotu Matua said:


> Fotos de hoy
> 
> 
> La Mujer Dormida (small) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

MEXICO - Two more images of Izta and Popo seen from Puebla City, you can see the difference between skyscrapers and volcanoes, pics by LANCER:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - The Citlaltepetl volcano and Cofre de Perote, in Veracruz state. Pic by Ek Balam.*


Amigos cercanos by Ekbalam, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - The Colima Volcano.*



Betrayer said:


> Una más del Volcan de Colima....viendo hacia el Valle del mismo nombre!!!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - The last pics of today, the Iztaccihuatl volcano, as never seen before.*



> sin duda mi montaña favorita es el izta que es un icono de puebla
> 
> el izta visto desde mas cerca jajaja


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

little universe said:


> *Namtso Lake / 纳木错, Damxung County, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China*
> 
> By *澄澄 Chengcheng* from flickr
> 
> ...


..


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*¿where will this places ??*


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Prateleiras Peak, Itatiaia, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil


Prateleiras... by Guto Machado, on Flickr


Prateleiras... by Guto Machado, on Flickr


Prateleiras by Guto Machado, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

..


Fourier said:


> Fala Kriativus!
> 
> Rapaz, o spectrox deu a referência certinha! As cachoeiras estão no vale de Lauterbrunnen e Mürren. Além disso tem a confusão dos nomes muito parecidos: existem, na mesma região: Grindelwald e Gimmelwald!! (_Dureza de lingua_ :lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Swiss mountains are always awesome.

But, snowy mountains in Australia?


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*PERU - The Cordillera Blanca.*



|pRup| said:


> :happy:
> 
> 
> Cordillera Blanca, Perú


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ECUADOR - Carihuayrazo Volcano*



pacus said:


> Carihuayrazo, en la provincia del Tungurahua:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Stromboli, Eolie islands - Sicily (Italy)*










by  sicily island of volcanoes on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

ANTALYA by MFÔ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Green mountains*

Pedra da Mina mountain, Sao Paolo, Brazil



Pedra da Mina by Guto Machado, on Flickr


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pico Volcano, Azores (Portugal)*









http://geocrusoe.blogspot.pt/2012/02/as-primeiras-neves-de-2012-partir-da.html


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Western Lakes, Cumbria, Northwest England


The Western Lakes just got bigger by Steve Brannon..., on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful mountain in Como, Lombardy, Italy


Arriva la Notte by Roveclimb, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mountains in Mendrisio, Canton of Ticino, Switzerland


La Verde Valle d'Intelvi by Roveclimb, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mountain in Lescun comune, province of Pyrénées-Atlantiques, region of Aquitaine, France


Lescun by benoitcops, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Vigezzo Valley in the Lepontine Alps, Northwestern Italy


Valle Vigezzo by Boscolo Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Geiranger village, Sunnmøre, the municipality of Stranda, Møre og Romsdal county, Western part of Norway


IMG_7086 AEF by JarleB, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mountains in Haute-Savoie, a department in the Rhône-Alpes region of Eastern France


En transit sur le Roc des Boeufs avec Mikka Reigner by Tristan Shu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*VENEZUELA - Sierra de la Culata.*

Sierra de la culata vista desde la ciudad de Mérida:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*CHILE - Some pics of chilean mountains:*



Marsupilami said:


> Villarrica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*BOLIVIA - Several pics of the Andes.*



Guille76 said:


> Bueno, mas de imagenes de montañas nevadas en Bolivia
> 
> La Paz escondida bajo las nubes de los andes
> 
> ...


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> *¿where will this places ??*


That landscape and that Teutonic Spire.

I'd say probably in Southern Germany or Austria or Switzerland?


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Cross on mountain hills Spanish Fork, Utah


Cross on mountain hills Spanish Fork, UT by RexBgs, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Top of the world


IMGP7203_tonemapped-iitest by RexBgs, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Beachfront - Goto Island, Nagasaki, Japan


Beachfront by R.N.O.photo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Milky Mountain, Mount St Helens, Skamania County, Pacific Northwest region of the United States


Milky Mountain by Don Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mount Rainier, a massive stratovolcano, southeast of Seattle in the state of Washington, United States


Tahoma Light Show by Don Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Zhangye, Gansu​
> 
> *Mati village, Zhangye, Gansu por Jin-in-uk, no Flickr*
> 
> ...


..


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Norwegian fjords and mountains. Scroll...>>>*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Another Norwegian fjord and mountain panorama from the same source *(West Coast Peaks). Scroll...>>>


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mount Etna, Sicily - Italy*

_From 21 June 2013 added to the list of *UNESCO World Heritage Sites*_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Etna










 Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Trindade Island
Espírito Santo state









Source









Source


Ilha da Trindade by Ilha da Trindade 2, on Flickr









Source



Serra dos Órgãos National Park
Rio de Janeiro state









Respira! by leosantiago, on Flickr 









Mata Atlântica - Serra dos Órgãos by Rafael Lavenère, on Flickr


Rio 
Rio de Janeiro state









Rio de Janeiro by CM Ortega, on Flickr









Ipanema by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr 









Rio Copacabana by CM Ortega, on Flickr









Pedra da Gávea by Stella Padão, on Flickr









DSC_0793 by giovanicordioli, on Flickr 









DSC_0752 by giovanicordioli, on Flickr
*Vitória*



Vitória - ES by Paulo Trarbach, on Flickr
​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

C_F said:


> Recuperando el thread que se había quedado en el olvido,* los Volcanes Agua, Acatenango y Fuego desde la distancia:*
> 
> 
> Guatemala Twilight por ollygringo, en Flickr​
> ...


..


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

brick84 said:


> *Riposto (Ct)*
> 
> _Etna in eruption from sea_
> 
> ...


*Mount Etna proclaimed UNESCO World Heritage site*
_*Active volcano recognized for longest recorded history*_
21 June












source: http://it.euronews.com/foto-del-giorno/2012/02/10/lo-spettacolo-delletna-in-eruzione-fuoco-e-neve-/


*Mount Etna proclaimed UNESCO World Heritage site* (ANSA) - Phnom Penh, June 21 - Sicily's Mount Etna was proclaimed a UNESCO World Heritage site on Friday, making it the fourth approved in the country for its natural criteria.

At the organization's annual ceremony, held this year in Phnom Penh, Cambodia, UNESCO said that the active volcano had "one of the longest documented histories in vulcanology".

*Other natural heritage sites in Italy include the Aeolian Islands, Mount St. George and the Dolomites. "This is a significant milestone for Italy," Environment Minister Andrea Orlando said. "The UNESCO recognition, as for the Dolomites, is an opportunity for our country to combine environmental protection with the development of the area, by investing in a sustainable development," Orlando said.*

Currently Italy is the country that has the largest number of World Heritage sites, with *47 total included the UNESCO* list that is comprised of cultural and natural attractions.

*Etna*










 Luigi Strano on Flickr

www.ansa.it











http://www.meteoweb.eu










http://www.ilsostenibile.it

*Mount Etna at night, East coast of Sicily, Italy*


Etna at Night by Matthew Margot, on Flickr

*Catania*









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7112/7103068559_05c184985f_b_d.jpg

*Cesarò (Messina) *










by  Luigi Strano on Flickr

*Etna eruption in March 2012*










by _Ettore Scuderi_ su www.mimmorapisarda.it

*Etna Purple Sunset, Sicily, Italy*


Etna Purple Sunset by Salvo Napoli, on Flickr

*Sicily island and Etna*









www.tafter.it


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://tokyo-sky-tree.seesaa.net/


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*he Tianzi Mountains, China.*










:hi: :cheers2:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ECUADOR - Chimborazo Volcano:*



KWPB said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ARGENTINA - Aconcagua Volcano:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*CHILE - The Paine.*



torrentoso said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*BOLIVIA - Landscapes.*

Valle Sillar de Tupiza, Potosí









Laguna Colorada, Potosí


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*PERU - Peruvian Andes.*



ArthurM said:


>


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> *Tibet: ancient ruins of Guge Kingdom, Tsaparang*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More Peruvian Andes pics.*



Inkandrew9 said:


> Algo del Perù


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Some pics of Chilean Andes:*



Lans said:


> *Andes Chile*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*EL SALVADOR - Izalco Volcano.*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*EL SALVADOR - San Miguel Volcano.*



Kenni said:


> *VOLCAN DE SAN MIGUEL
> O CHAPARRASTIQUE*
> 
> Visto desde las veredas pasando el Rio Lempa
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*NICARAGUA - Masaya Volcano.*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*NICARAGUA - Telica Volcano.*_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos, but dont forget to credit the photos you post, and especially flickr ones.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*EL SALVADOR - San Vicente Volcano seen from San Salvador City.*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Marvelus volcanoes*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Milfordsound*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518

*FOX Glacier*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518

*Taranaki Mountain*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518

*Cook Mountain & Lake Matheson*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518

*Milfordsound*










http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518

*Questtown*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518

*Gateway to Milford*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518

*The Unforgotten Town*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Karymsky, a stratovolcano on the Kamchatka Peninsula, Russia.*











:cheers:

credit : facebook


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Nepal*

Ama Dablam mountain, Himalaya range of eastern Nepal


Ama Dablam by Jc_________, on Flickr

Road to Kalapathar (Black rock), sunset in Pengboche, Hymalaya, Nepal


Ka_D3S-2027-E1c2_ww by lisa_in_wonder, on Flickr

Imposing Giant, 


THE BEAUTY [Explored on 2013-06-05] by srsyrus, on Flickr

Desert Like Valley, somewhere near Kågbeni, West Nepal


Desert Like Valley by srsyrus, on Flickr

Manaslu & Himalchuli Peaks (From Gorkha Durbaar) Gandaki, West Nepal


Manaslu & Himalchuli Peaks (From Gorkha Durbaar) by srsyrus, on Flickr

Silent night


Nepal Panorama 2013 by Kelsey Austin, on Flickr

Fewa lake of Pokhara, Rānīpauwa, West Nepal


Himalayan mountains at sunrise by yadavop, on Flickr

Tea farm at Kanyam town, Ilam District, Mechi Zone, Eastern Nepal


Early morning sunshine in a tea farm at Kanyam by abkhanal, on Flickr

Tea Estate at Kanyam town, Ilam District, Mechi Zone, Eastern Nepal




Tea Estate at Kanyam by abkhanal, on Flickr

Seti River and Dipayal, Doti District, Farwest, Nepal


Seti River and Dipayal as seen from Silgadhi by abkhanal, on Flickr










source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64848


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Kilve, a village in West Somerset, England, within the Quantock Hills Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty


Kilve Cloudscape by Andy Farrer, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Laohuzui (the Tiger Mouth), Honghe Ha'nizu Yizu, Yunnan


_DSC7026-SM Laohuzui (the Tiger Mouth) scenic area by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Dragon tail, Province of Ha Giang, Vietnam


Untitled_Panorama1-Dragon tail - EXPLORE by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mountain in Province of Ninh Binh, Vietnam


Ngodong river - VietNam by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Rice terraces between mountains 


Tule rice teraces by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

_DSC3232-sm by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful valley, Sapa, Vietnam


_DSC3311-post by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Terraces of Yuanyang County, Yunnan, China


Yuanyang terraces by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Nine dragon falls, Province of Yunnan, China


nine dragon falls by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Luoping county, Yunnan province, China


Untitled_Panorama1-SM Fabulous rapeseed landscape in Luoping by tu_geo, on Flickr


_DSC6401SM- Luoping, canola by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Natural orchestra - Duoyishu Sunrise, Yuanyang, China


Natural orchestra - Duoyishu Sunrise, Yuanyang, China by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Nepal*

Katmandu









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72754









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64848









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64848









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64848









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Nho Que River flows from the area of Nghiem Son Mountain, province of Ha Giang, Vietnam


_DSC5776- Nho Quế_Vietnam's grand canyon by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Nepal.*









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925

*Jharkot, Mustang*









[source]

*Simikot, Humla*








Source

*Darchula*








Source


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Salvador - Santa Ana Volcano:*



Kenni said:


> *VOLCAN DE SANTA ANA
> O ILAMATEPEC*
> 
> El mas grande de El Salvador en area y altura.
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*COSTA RICA - Poas Volcano.*



Rigo said:


> *Otras fotos del Volcan Poas, Alajuela. Tiene una altura de 2906 msnm.
> 
> Su cráter principal, un poco mas despejado. Propietario://www.flickr.com/photos/slothtoh/428758061/
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*COSTA RICA - Arenal, Poás and Irazú Volcanoes:*



Tillor87 said:


> ¡¡¡QUÉ BELLEZA!!! No sé si me gustan más los volcanes que los rascacielos... la verdad he disfrutado las fotos desde la primera hasta esta página... qué hermosura de paisajes naturales... LOVE IT!!
> 
> Acá pongo unas de mi petit país. Ojalá les gusten :happy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_EL SALVADOR - Several pics of Salvadorian Volcanoes._



Kenni said:


> *Que hermosos aportes! *^^^^
> 
> *Aqui algunas del Pulgarcito....*
> 
> ...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Northern Sweden:


Sarek with snow par kari siren, sur Flickr


Rare climate day in Sarek par kari siren, sur Flickr


Many flows par kari siren, sur Flickr


Berries par kari siren, sur Flickr


Entering Stora Sjöfallet par scarsick, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*UNITED STATES - Mont Rainier:*









Wikipedia


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*SPAIN - Naranjo de Bulnes.*



FAAN said:


> *Naranjo de Bulnes, Asturias*
> 
> 
> Naranjo de Bulnes by Trekking Adventure Spain, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Canaima *










*Salto Ángel - Venezuela*











*Sierra Madre Oriental en México*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Guatemala* la sierra madre y sus volcanes que son referencia para todos los que habitan el altiplano y la costa sur:









por *MedioGringo* en Flirckr, todos los derechos reservados









por *Cute Kitten* en Flirckr, todos los derechos reservados









por *Cute Kitten* en Flirckr, todos los derechos reservados


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Riksgränsen* ski resort, the Swedish Lapland:


riksgränsen5 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


riksgränsen2 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Torneträsk, Sweden*:


Torneträsk2 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lapporten, Sweden*:


Lapporten5 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


Lapporten4 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


lapporten3 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


Lapporten2 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


lapporten par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*O C E A N I A*

*PALAU*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/703/



Evening in Palau by Geometricus, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andryn2006/

*Tefarerii, Leeward Islands, PF*



Maupiti Coastline #4 by wasserberg, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Bora bora *



1109-50 Moorea Oponohu Bay by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


1109-40 Moorea Cook's Bay by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


1109-60 Moorea Mt. Rotui by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


1108-66 Bora Bora Mt. Otemanu by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ARGENTINA - Mercedario Hill seen from the province of San Juan.*



rosalia catan said:


> Vista del Cerro Mercedario San Juan Argentina


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ARGENTINA - Ansilta Peaks.*



rosalia catan said:


> Picos de Ansilta San Juan Argentina


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ARGENTINA - The Aconcagua Volcano seen from the Mercedario Hill in the province of San Juan.*




rosalia catan said:


> El Aconcagua visto desde el mercedario San Juan Argentina


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ARGENTINA - Polaco Hill*



rosalia catan said:


> Cerro Polaco San Juan Argentina


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ARGENTINA - The Fitz Roy Mont.*



rosalia catan said:


> Vista del Fitz Roy Cerca del Chalten Santa Cruz Argentina en el limite con Chile


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*New Zealand​*​

Aotearoa by frindo, on Flickr

iLandscapes by PerkyBeans, on Flickr

Sunset Panoramic Mt Cook by PerkyBeans, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Increible...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Greek A8*










*A45 near Granada. *

The views of Sierra Nevada are stunning.









from Flickr

*A14, in Southern Italy region of Abruzzo, at one point you take a turn and find yourself a scenery like this:*










La Majella mountains, almost 50km away...
Brazil

*Rota do Sol*










*Serra do Rio do Rastro*



















Rio-Teresópolis Rd. - Rio de Janeiro - Brazil


Subida da Serra dos Órgãos - Rio de Janeiro por Guide Tour Henrique Cesar, no Flickr




Rio - Teresópolis por guiclimb, no Flickr



Estrada de Teresópolis por rscotrim, no Flickr


TEREaug2010 098 por Denilson Costa RJ-BR, no Flickr




TEREaug2010 092 por Denilson Costa RJ-BR, no Flickr



Dedo de Deus - Teresópolis 2 por rscotrim, no Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Iztaccihuatl Volcano.*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*BOLIVIA - The Andes.*



soviet77 said:


> El Illampu y el Huayna Potosi


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ARGENTINA - Las Leñas Valley.*



rosalia catan said:


> De Dia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ARGENTINA - Tierra del Fuego.*



rosalia catan said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ARGENTINA - Mont Olivia (Tierra del Fuego)*



rosalia catan said:


> El Monte Olivia Tierra del fuego Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ARGENTINA - Ojos del Albino Glaciar.*



rosalia catan said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ARGENTINA - The Andes from Neuquen Province.*



rosalia catan said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Monterrey City.*



sspixx said:


> Autor: RUKES.COM??


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND, MOUNTAIN TOWN.*​


SYDNEY said:


> *QUEENSTOWN | NZ*
> 
> 
> QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*ARTHUR'S PASS, NEW ZEALAND*​


Misty Valley by John Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mount Henry (8,847 feet (2,697 m), located in the Lewis Range, Glacier National Park in the state of Montana, USA



SDIM0252 Mt Henry, from summit of Calf Robe by AlbertaScrambler, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Two Medicine Lake panorama, Glacier National Park, Motana, USA


Two Medicine Lake panorama, Glacier National Park by AlbertaScrambler, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Summit Mountain, Glacier National Park, Motana, USA



SDIM0260 Summit Mountain, Glacier National Park by AlbertaScrambler, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Calf Robe Mountain, False Summit, Montana, US


SDIM0235 approaching the summit of Calf Robe Mountain by AlbertaScrambler, on Flickr


SDIM0249 looking north into GNP from summit of Calf Robe Mtn by AlbertaScrambler, on Flickr


SDIM0275 summit of Calf Robe Mountain, Glacier National Park, MT by AlbertaScrambler, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mount Stimson, Glacier National Park, Motana, US


P6150659 Mount Stimson, Glacier National Park by AlbertaScrambler, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Cut-Bank Creek, Glacier National Park, Motana, US


SDIM0175 Cut-Bank Creek, GNP by AlbertaScrambler, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Red Eagle Mountain, Glacier National Park, Motana, US


DSC06422 Red Eagle Mountain by AlbertaScrambler, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

From Moenui, Marlborough, New Zealand


Mahau Sound 02-04-2012 13-56-42 by Mark in New Zealand, on Flickr


Mahau Sound 02-04-2012 14-01-32 by Mark in New Zealand, on Flickr


Mahau Sound 02-04-2012 13-46-48 by Mark in New Zealand, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

From the mountain peak of Taiwan acacia


Angel's blessing by Isaac Aaron, on Flickr


Heaven's Calling by Isaac Aaron, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

The green Tibet 


Landscape of Bayan Khar county, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr


Sangchu Landscape, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr


Sangchu Landscape, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Sheep and Yak, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr



Grazing lands of Tibet, 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr


As far as you can see a Nomad Landscape, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Pasture Landscape and Yak, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr



Landscape of Mangra county, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr



Green Landscape and white sheep, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Landscape of Bayan Khar county, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr


Nomadic region, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr


Khamra National Park, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Bergen*










*Above Isfjord, Svalbard (Norway) ...*



























taken by sqooth​


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Aogashima Volcano, Japan.*












Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*AUSTRIA - Innsbruck.*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*UNITED STATES - Anchorage Airport.*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Cervin​*







http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7048/6928054659_32c9a0d596_z.jpg​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA - Fuego Volcano.*



No angel said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*EL SALVADOR - Gulf of Fonseca.*



Kenni said:


> VISTA DESDE LA CUSPIDE DEL CONCHAGUA HACIA EL GOLFO DE FONSECA


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweden:

Riksgränsen


riksgränsen5 by Johan Ylitalo, on Flickr


riksgränsen2 by Johan Ylitalo, on Flickr

Lapporten


lapporten3 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


Lapporten2 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


lapporten par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr

Kungsleden


Wild Nordic Sunset by Jazzabi, on Flickr


Kungsleden by janter2, on Flickr


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

The astounding Drakensberg range in South Africa. These are the 'dragon mountains' that inspired Tolkien and his 'Lord of the Rings' when he was a boy growing up in this region



















See more at www.hougaardmalan.com


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Sugar Loaf, Abergavenny, Wales, GB


Sugar Loaf or Mynydd Pen-y-fal. by Wainwright Warrior, on Flickr

Craswall, England, GB

The Cats Back ridge. by Wainwright Warrior, on Flickr

Black mountains view, Llanigon, Wales, GB


Black mountains view. by Wainwright Warrior, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mount Pilatus (German: Pilatus) mountain overlooking Lucerne in Central Switzerland.


Switzerland July 2013 Mt. Pilatus by smudgebucket, on Flickr


Switzerland July 2013 Mt. Pilatus by smudgebucket, on Flickr


Switzerland July 2013 Mt. Pilatus by smudgebucket, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mount Pilatus overlooking Lucerne in Central Switzerland


Switzerland July 2013 Mt. Pilatus by smudgebucket, on Flickr



Switzerland July 2013 Mt. Pilatus by smudgebucket, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Santa Maddalena, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy


Odle by Lord Markus, on Flickr

Santa Maddalena, Trentino-Alto Adige, IT


Sunset at Santa Maddalena Alta by Lord Markus, on Flickr


Late Afternoon by Lord Markus, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Lake Crespeina reflexion
Colfosco, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy


Lake Crespeina by Lord Markus, on Flickr


Green water by Lord Markus, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

From Carbonin, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy


Plätzwiese by Lord Markus, on Flickr

From Colfosco, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy


Puez Hütte by Lord Markus, on Flickr

Wolkenstein, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy


Crespeina Gap by Lord Markus, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

From Bolzano, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy


Dantercepies by Lord Markus, on Flickr

From Colfosco, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy


Window by Lord Markus, on Flickr

From Carbonin, Trentino-Alto Adige, IT


Red Rock by Lord Markus, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Amazing contrast of The Indus River, flows from Tibet, into Jammu and Kashmir and the rest of Pakistan.


SILENCE OF INDUS RIVER, PAKISTAN by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr


Skardu (star stone), town of the region Baltistan and the capital of Skardu District, one of the districts making up Pakistan's Gilgit–Baltistan.

skardu, pakistan by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Satpara village and lake, Pakistan


skardu, pakistan by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr

Shangrila resort, Pakistan

shangrila resort, pakistan by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful Alpine


P7060040 by georg ash, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Tyler Peak, WA, US










url


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

The Zugspitze, at 2,962 metres above sea level, is the highest peak of the Wetterstein Mountains as well as the highest mountain in Germany


Blue Zugspitze by CoryMarchand, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic images as usual, thanks for the great work tunggp. :cheers:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Siwa Oasis, Egypt*


Siwa Oasis Egypt by Migration Mark, on Flickr


Siwa by ochatosushi, on Flickr


Siwa Oasis by Aaron A. Aardvark, on Flickr











*Virunga National Park, DRC*

















http://flic.kr/p/eGXWLt

​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Victoria Falls, Zimbabwe*








http://flic.kr/p/eR2LRk


*Fish River Canyon, Namibia.*
The second largest canyon in the world and the largest in Africa. 160 km long, 27 km wide, 550 metres deep.








http://flic.kr/p/eEti8i​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Uluru, which used to be known as Ayers Rock, is Australia's most famous rock monolith.*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*In the background is Kata Tjuta, also known as The Olgas, a group of large domed rock formations.*




























*Some out-of-sequence shots of Uluru sunrise...

Kata Tjuta... in the background*




























*Red centre *









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Sing...32219/L/&sid=f93b982f9b62af73b24986b05a19364a
Credit to the original photographer​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Lord Howe Island.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/janetlandpaulm/3397112493/sizes/l/


*Glasshouse Mountains, Queensland.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilsingapore/3058478804/sizes/l/

*
Glasshouse Mountains, Queensland*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aramisfirefly/3561787117/sizes/o/​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> *Cunninghams Gap - Queensland, Australia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Cunninghams Gap - Queensland, Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brisbanerocks/3688857479/sizes/l/

*Canungra - Queensland, Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brisbanerocks/3602263381/sizes/l/


*Grampians National Park, Victoria*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roman_sandoz/3174003056/sizes/l/


*Wineglass Bay, Tasmania*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccdoh1/2976391864/sizes/l/

​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Twelve Apostles - Victoria*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/felmar73/2636947316/


*Fitzroy Falls - New South Wales*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/illawarra/3055883516/sizes/l/

*Flinders Ranges - South Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/teresaclonan/2384411584/sizes/l/

*Circular Pool, Karijini National Park, Western Australia.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schoener/346505826/sizes/l/

Karijini is a very remote national park in the North-West of Western Australia. I'm fortunate enough to have been there a couple of years ago. Circular Pool was the most amazing place to swim​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Mt. Buller, Victoria*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4049120198/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

*Feycinet Peninsula, Tasmaina*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4928132986/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


*Mt. Buffalo, Victoria*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4142/4926390372_26ab103e3c_b.jpg

*Coober Pedy, South Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgiesharp/2498114111/sizes/l/in/set-201381/


*Uluru, Northern Territory*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesperbulow/4697149431/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


*Blue Mountains, New South Wales*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timmymarshall/4489694352/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mount Ngauruhoe by hock how & siew peng, on Flickr
Mount Ngauruhoe, Tongariro National Park

There are three active volcanoes in Tongariro National Park. Mount Ngauruhoe, Mount Ruapehu and Mount Tongariro. The near-perfect conical shape of Ngauruhoe is the "landmark" or the "super model"! I drove, I tracked from day to night to find different angles to shoot the beautiful volcanic mountain. Of course, not always get the nice shot due to the ever changing weather. At times, I couldn't find the mountain at all when it was fully covered by cloud!​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Abisko National Park, Sweden:


The Traveler by BlakeBarnard, on Flickr


Panorama Abisko by Kevin Theyssen, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlherman/9194608040/


Laponia sueca. by unclickvirtual, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Itacoatira Beach - State Rio de Janeiro*










Praia de Itacoatira - Nitério - RJ by Raphael Photos at www.flickr.com



*Morro da Igreja - State Santa Catarina *








​http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/6006817496/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Fumaça Waterfall - State of Bahia*


cachoeira da fumaça por Janio Alves, no Flickr










*Trindade Island - State of Espírito Santo*


Ilha da Trindade por Ilha da Trindade 2, no 

Trindade and Martim Vaz is an archipelago located about 1,200 kilometers (740 mi) east of Vitória in the Southern Atlantic Ocean, belonging to the State of Espírito Santo, Brazil. The archipelago has a total area of 10.4 km² (4.0 sq mi) and a population of 32 (Brazilian Navy personnel). The archipelago consists of five islands and several rocks and stacks; Trindade is the largest island, with an area of 10.1 km² (3.9 sq mi); about 49 km (30 miles) east of it are the tiny Martim Vaz islets, with a total area of 0.3 km² 













Joaquina Beach - Santa Catarina









Helton Kishi_









_

Neblina Peak National Park - Amazonas​








Pico da Neblina por Verbeno, no Flickr











Pedra Azul / Espírito Santo









Luis Marcelo Zanlucki










Parque Nacional Serra da Capivara / Piauí









André Pessoa










São Francisco River - Minas Gerais


Rio São francisco,casca D`anta ao fundo. by André Laine, on Flickr








​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GEORGIA - Svaneti.*



jome_omt said:


> Mestia view por SusanAstray, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Svaneti por Brave Lemming, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ZAMBIA/ZIMBABWE - Victoria Falls.*



jome_omt said:


> Victoria Falls sunset with rainbow, Zambia por Dietmar Temps, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe / Zambia Border Victoria Falls _D7C19229 por youngrobv, en Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Derbyshire *- United Kingdom



Fight With The Nettles by matrobinsonphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Popo and Izta Volcanoes seen from Puebla City:*



LANCER. said:


> Amanecer Poblano por LANCER., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Popocatepetl Volcano.*



LANCER. said:


> Volcán Popocatépetl por LANCER., en Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Mount Jefferson as seen from Ashe County Park, North Carolina, US*


Mount Jefferson as seen from Ashe County Park. by msbellee, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Riva Valdobbia, Piedmont, Italy*


Riva e Cornobianco by Fabio Riva Valdobbia, on Flickr


Motteso di Riva Valdobbia by Fabio Riva Valdobbia, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Skyfall. Scotland*


Skyfall (2) by Walks in Dreams, on Flickr


Skyfall by Walks in Dreams, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Driving up the road to Big Ben*



Driving up the road to Big Ben by Walks in Dreams, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Patterdale England*



Deepdale Horseshoe (5) by Walks in Dreams, on Flickr


Deepdale Horseshoe (6) by Walks in Dreams, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The Langdale Pikes, which stands along the north side of the valley of Great Langdale (Cumbria, England)*


Hunting for Snow White (10) by Walks in Dreams, on Flickr


Hunting for Snow White (9) by Walks in Dreams, on Flickr



Hunting for Snow White (7) by Walks in Dreams, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The late evening rays of the midnight sun hits the small settlement of Grøtfjord outside Tromsø, Northern Norway.*


Arctic Summer by Kim G. Skytte, on Flickr


A small rest with a grand view by Kim G. Skytte, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*From Grindelwald, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*



Untitled by Iris_14, on Flickr



Untitled by Iris_14, on Flickr



Untitled by Iris_14, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The Nebelhorn, a 2,224 metres (7,297 ft) high mountain in the Allgäu Alps in Germany*


Nebelhorn Panorama by mattinho2704, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Blue Lake - Hautes-Pyrénées*


Lac bleu - Hautes-Pyrénées by Démocrite, atomiste dérouté, on Flickr

*Lake and peak Anayet*


Lac et pic d'Anayet (2210 m) by Démocrite, atomiste dérouté, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Sun Salutation - Jaüt (2050m)*
*Castet, Aquitaine, France*


Jaüt (2050m) Salutation au soleil by Démocrite, atomiste dérouté, on Flickr


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Mt. St. Helens, Washington, USA


Mt. St. Helens 128 by [IM]PERFECT, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*New Zealand*


Living Springs (In Camera) by BenNorris, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bergen from Ulriken, Bergen, Norway by lenoz, on Flickr


Snow in Bergen by Kristian Pletten, on Flickr


Foggy Town #3 by Botryllus, on Flickr


Foggy Town #2 by Botryllus, on Flickr


Foggy Town #4 by Botryllus, on Flickr


Foggy Town #1 by Botryllus, on Flickr


bergen by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


IMG_5757 by hansl.geijtenbeek, on Flickr​


----------



## Rudital (Jan 21, 2010)

Huayna Potosí
Bolivian Andes

HUAYNA POTOSI - LA PAZ BOLIVIA por Jaime Ramallo Camacho, en Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ Moderator _*Rudital*_, please use the BBCode


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Serre-Ponçon Lake*, Southern Alps


lac de serre ponçon par drjerryfowler, sur Flickr


*Annecy Lake*, Savoie


Home Sweet Home par Tristan Shu, sur Flickr​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pico, Azores - Portugal​*







http://www.dive-spirit-travel.com/documents/Photos/Acores_Pico/Pico_Ile_1__6_.jpg









http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/99096/montanha_do_pico_007.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/df/Moinho_de_vento_tradicional_da_ilha_do_Pico,_A%C3%A7ores.JPG​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*BRAZIL - O Dedo de Deus, Teresópolis.*



Andre Goth said:


> Teresópolis - Vista da Cidade por Danila Ribeiro, no Flickr
> 
> 
> O Dedo de Deus por Marcelli Dandrea, no Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Popocatépetl Volcano.*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Ornans, Doubs*

ornans (2) by loxotof, on Flickr

*Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Marseille by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*

France 2007 799 by wctang8992, on Flickr

*Mont Ventoux, Vaucluse*

Cycling the Alps / Provence / Ventoux by Arnaud Bachelard, on Flickr

*Vaires-sur-Marne, Seine-et-Marne*

VAIRES, 22 , ILE DE FRANCE, BASE UCPA, BELLE FRANCE, GUY PEINTURIER by Guy PEINTURIER - Le Vairois, on Flickr

*Calvi, Haute-Corse*

Calvi by Ornaim, on Flickr​


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Mountain scenery of The Stawamus Chief granite dome located adjacent to the town of Squamish, British Columbia, Canada*


Mountain scenery by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Howe Sound from the summit of the Stawamus Chief, Squamish, British Columbia, Canada*


Howe Sound from the summit of the Stawamus Chief by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


View of Squamish from the Chief by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


Sea to Sky by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tatra Mountains, Western Carpathians province, Poland*


Tatra Mountains - Ridge of Starorobociański WIerch and Siwa Pass by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Tatra Mountauns - View from Starorobociański Wierch ridge to Siwa Pass by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Tatra Mountains - Siwe Stawki by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Tatra Mountains - Ornak ridge by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Jarząbcza Valley of Tatra Mountains, Western Carpathians province, Poland*



Tatra Mountains - Jarząbcza Valley by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Tatra Mountains - Jarząbcza Valley and Jarząbczy Upłaz by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tatra Mountains - View from footpath to Szpiglasowa Pass to Five Polish Tarns Valley*


Tatra Mountains - View from footpath to Szpiglasowa Pass to Five Polish Tarns Valley by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Tatra Mountains - View from Świstówka to Five Polish Tarns Valley by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tatra Mountains - Sea Eye Tarn*


Tatra Mountains - Sea Eye Tarn by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Tatra Mountains - Sea Eye Tarn by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tatra Mountains - View from Świstówka to Belianske Tatras*


Tatra Mountains - View from Świstówka to Belianske Tatras by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tatra Mountains - Viev from Grześ to Kominiarski Wierch, Ornak and Trzydniowiański Wierch*


Tatra Mountains - Viev from Grześ to Kominiarski Wierch, Ornak and Trzydniowiański Wierch by Karol Majewski, on Flickr

*Tatra Mountains - View from Wołowiec's ridge to Kominiarski Wierch, Ornak and Trzydniowiański Wierch*


Tatra Mountains - View from Wołowiec's ridge to Kominiarski Wierch, Ornak and Trzydniowiański Wierch by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tatra Mountains - View from Małołączniak to the east*


Tatra Mountains - View from Małołączniak to the east by Karol Majewski, on Flickr

*Tatra Mountains - View from Małołączniak to Giewont*

Tatra Mountains - View from Małołączniak to Giewont by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*BOLIVIA - Kumh Peak, part of Illimani volcano.*



Franz SP said:


> Pico Kuhm del complejo de picos del Illimani. (Cordillera Real)
> 
> 6380 msnm


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*PERÚ - Salcantay Mountain.*



bruno bucher said:


> *Nevado Salcantay - Cordillera Vilcabamba, Andes Peruanos*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*BRAZIL - National Park of Itatiaia* 



FAAN said:


> National Park of Itatiaia - Rio de Janeiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Popocatépetl Volcano seen from the Sleeping Woman.*



mergedbear said:


> *Popocateptl Volcano*​
> 
> Popocateptl por Luismontalv0, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Iztaccíhuatl Volcano, the sleeping woman.*



mergedbear said:


> *Iztaccihualt - Puebla*​
> 
> Iztaccihualt - Puebla por Luismontalv0, en Flickr


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Volcan San Cristobal (Nicaragua)



_MG_9274 por EvaBendaña, en Flickr



_​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*SOUTHERN ALPS, NEW ZEALAND​*



Church_of_the_Good_Shepherd_Lake_Tekapo_Near_Christchurch_New_Zealand by esporlasf, on Flickr

Lake Tekapo Sunset 3 by gillyf1, on Flickr

Lake Tekapo by stefanamsterdam, on Flickr

Lake Tekapo by bartononyou, on Flickr​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more pictures of Northern Sweden:


Vy över Torneåträsk och Abisko by Mikael. W, on Flickr


Vy från Nakerivaara över Torneåträsk by Mikael. W, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Monterrey



IZTA






SIERRA MADRE OCCIDENTAL










​


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Hautes-Alpes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


x461 by barth1003, on Flickr


x464 by barth1003, on Flickr


x458 by barth1003, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Beautiful mountain with Lower Young Lake Panorama, Tuolumne County, California, US*


Lower Young Lake Panorama by oruwu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Yosemite, Foresta, California, US*


Yosemite in July by oruwu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Mountains in Pierce County, Washington, US*



Just My Luck by RyanManuel, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Half Dome from Olmsted Point, Mariposa County, California, US*


Half Dome from Olmsted Point by oruwu, on Flickr

*Olmsted Point, Mariposa County, California, US*


Olmsted Point by oruwu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*St. Helens volcano, WA, US*


St. Helens Golden Hour by RyanManuel, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Mountainous region in Tuolumne Meadows, California, US*


The High Country by oruwu, on Flickr

*Unicorn & Cockscomb Ridge Panorama*


Unicorn & Cockscomb Ridge Panorama by oruwu, on Flickr

*Cockscomb Detail*


Cockscomb Detail by oruwu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Steep Granite, Tuolumne Meadows, California, US*


Steep Granite by oruwu, on Flickr


*Cockscomb Peak*

Cockscomb Peak by oruwu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Unicorn Peak to Tuolumne Panorama*


Unicorn Peak to Tuolumne Panorama by oruwu, on Flickr

*Unicorn Peak from Below*

Unicorn Peak from Below by oruwu, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*View from Haleakala, Maui*

View from Haleakala by Trevor Barton, on Flickr

*Hanauma bay, Oahu island*

1DSC_0590 by kileyiskool, on Flickr

*Green sand beach, Big island*

Green Sand Beach Hawaii by Johnnyvacc, on Flickr

*Alamoana, Oahu island*

Lagoon by shuttered_ addiction, on Flickr

*Hanauma bay, Oahu island*

Hanauma Bay by grrlTravels, on Flickr

*Aerial view of Na Pali coast, Kauai island*

Kauai aerial view by wasabihawaii, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*PERU*

*Urubamba - Cuzco*









by Lee Lazarus

*Ocoña-Arequipa*









by thejourney1972


*Chachani - Arequipa*









by M.Teviloj



*Patapampa - Arequipa*









by marcoslana


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*REUNION ISLAND
*














































​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Chacraraju - Ancash*









by mikemellinger


*Conococha-Ancash*









by Bernd und Petra Hiltmann


*Quebrada Santa Cruz - Ancash*









by walrus.as.emoticon


*Road Arequipa - Caylloma*









by crazy little thing called blog


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Pink Mountains - Cusco*










*Desert Dunes - Ica*










*Cordillera Blanca - Ancash*









by ddourojeanni


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

REUNION


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*New Zealand*


Queenstown Summer Snow by Peter Sundstrom, on Flickr

Lake Heron by geoftheref, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nieve en Brasil floripa con sus alpes nevados 
*Florianópolis, 23/07/2013*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Florianópolis*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505078&page=10









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505078&page=10









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pp5nw/9358252755/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505078&page=10









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505078&page=10









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505078&page=10


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Mount Kinabalu, Sabah*










Mount Kinabalu (Malay: Gunung Kinabalu) is a prominent mountain in Southeast Asia. It is located in Kinabalu National Park (a World Heritage Site) in the east Malaysian state of Sabah, which is on the island of Borneo in the tropics. It is the tallest mountain in Malaysia.

The Peak

















by dusunman










The trail












































by horrorfreeze​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Matterhorn - Switzerland*

Source @wikipedia



























Smoking Mountain - Where are the firefighters?:lol:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*BRAZIL - Close to Florianópolis.*



gabriel campos said:


> Serra do Tabuleiro - Brasil


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*COLOMBIA - El Cocuy National Park.*_



eduardo mora said:


> El Cocuy: Extreme adventure in perpetual snow​
> From the window of an aircraft, the Sierra Nevada de El Cocuy looks like a strand of very white pearls shining in the Andean sunshine. El Cocuy National Natural Park is located in the central-eastern section of the eastern Andes mountain range, under the jurisdiction of the departments of Boyacá, Arauca, and Casanare. The Sierra is a chain of over 25 snow peaks along an extension of just 30 kilometers. Most of this beautiful, majestic range - the greatest mass of ice in Colombia - may be explored on foot.(...)
> http://www.colombia.travel/en/inter...parks-of-the-andean-region/cocuy-natural-park


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ARGENTINA/CHILE - El Chaltén.*



YYC said:


> Al fondo, cerro El Chaltén de 3300 msnm, entre Argentina y Chile, en la latitud 49°S. Lugar de trasfondo religioso para el pueblo Tehuelche, o Patagón.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*BOLIVIA - Illimani Volcano.*_



Franz SP said:


> Montaña Illimani las más clasica de La Paz.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA - The natural skyline of Guatemala City.*



C_F said:


> *Horizonte desde la Ciudad de Guatemala:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA - "Agua" and "Fuego" Volcanoes seen from Antigua City.*



C_F said:


> *Volcán de Agua desde Hotel Casa del Parque ene Antigua Guatemala:*
> 
> 
> _CSC2514 por bysapa, en Flickr​
> ...


​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*BOLIVIA - Potosí.*



Franz SP said:


> *Potosí - Bolivia*​Esta montaña se llama Chajra Orkho esta localizada en uno de los desierto mas desconocidos y muy poco explorado del mundo!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA - Fuego Volcano.*



C_F said:


> *GUATEMALA
> 
> Volcán de Fuego en la cámara de Iván Castro:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*COSTA RICA - Orosí Valley.*



Tillor87 said:


> Valle de Orosi


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Impressive mountains form Alpine*


Baita Segantini by V come Viaggiare, on Flickr

*Green mountains from Iceland*


hiking country by _wim_, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Mt. Monte Pelmo - Dolomite mountain range located in north-eastern Italy*


Ghiaioni del monte Pelmo by V come Viaggiare, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Phu Lao landscape (2) by tunggp, on Flickr


Phu Lao landscape (1) by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Phu Lao landscape (6) by tunggp, on Flickr



Phu Lao landscape (5) by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Bac Son (Northern Mountain) valley, Province of Lang Son, NE Vietnam*


Bắc Sơn Valley by © Lê Quang, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Impressive Bac Son sunrise, Bac Son district, Lang Son province, Vietnam*


Bac Son sunrise by © Lê Quang, on Flickr


Binh minh Bắc Sơn by © Lê Quang, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra do Tabuleiro - Brazil


IMG_3644 by Carmezini, on Flickr


IMG_3649 by Carmezini, on Flickr


IMG_3654 by Carmezini, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

The mountain range near Bandung - Indonesia


Bandung in the morning by Hidayat.Oemar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Popocatepetl Volcano seen from Puebla:*



Hu90 said:


> Autor desconocido, pero que buena toma del volcán en su esplendor.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - La Malinche volcano.*



mergedbear said:


> *Hacienda Santa Bárbara*​
> 
> Hacienda Santa Bárbara por Luismontalv0, en Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Surrealistic Weather Over Lake Geneva, Chamblandes, Pully, Switzerland*


Surrealistic Weather Over Lake Geneva by MXW, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Waterfall in Lauterbrunnen, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*


Waterfall in Lauterbrunnen by Werner_B, on Flickr


Waterfall in Lauterbrunnen by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Mountains reflecting in lake on Mount Pizol in Switzerland*


Mountains reflected in Lake by Werner_B, on Flickr


Alpine Lake by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*On Mount Pizol - Swiss Mountain Lakes, Sargans, Canton of St. Gallen, Switzerland*


On Mount Pizol - Swiss Mountain Lakes by Werner_B, on Flickr


Green Lake surrounded by meadows by Werner_B, on Flickr


On Mount Pizol - Swiss Mountain Lakes by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*In the region of Engelberg - Titlis - Trüebsee - Jochpass - Engstlensee in Switzerland*


Clouds reflected in lake Trüebsee at Engelberg - Titlis by Werner_B, on Flickr


Lake Truebsee and meadow at Engelberg - Titlis by Werner_B, on Flickr


Engstlensee near Engelberg - Titlis by Werner_B, on Flickr


Mountain Lake - Trüebsee at Engelberg - Titlis by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Some photos from my recent journey to Caucasus.
Canyon Ullu-Tau



Ostap19 said:


> Річка Адир-Су
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ostap19 said:


> Околиці табору (висота 2400 м.)


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

...


Ostap19 said:


>





Ostap19 said:


> Проживати можна або в будиночках (400 руб/доба) або в палатках (100 руб/доба з чол.). Продуктів треба старатись взяти по максимуму, бо в таборі продається тільки основне і по завищеній ціні.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

...


Ostap19 said:


> Погода на Кавказі ДУЖЕ мінлива. На сонці температура +10-15, а тільки накриє хмара - +5-7 (внизу), в горах треба бути готовим до снігу в любий момент





Ostap19 said:


> З-за хмар видніється г. Джайлик 4424 м.


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

...



Ostap19 said:


> Звичайнож ми приїхали не для того, щоб тільки любуватися краєвидами і для льдових занять попадаємо в зиму (висота 3800 м.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ostap19 said:


> Трохи полазили по льодовиках)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

...



Ostap19 said:


> А вночі ввалило більше півметра снігу. МНС по раціях розіслало попередження сходження лавин. За весь час мені довелось бачити біля 10 лавин. Одна група росіян зникла безвісті.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*New Zealand​*


Lake Wakatipu by dumbat, on Flickr

TLE_4001 by watcharit praihirun, on Flickr

TLE_4735 by watcharit praihirun, on Flickr

Warmth in Winter by aqiltahir, on Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Andes Mountains, Mendoza, Argentina*



Mendoza vineyards in winter by Say Hueque Tours in Argentina, on Flickr


...just a walk at the Aconcagua park... by Jordi AC, on Flickr


Andes by Mikhail Ursus, on Flickr


Andes. by Gabriel Ghiggeri, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*VENEZUELA - La Guaira, near of Caracas Metro Area.*



gabo79 said:


> *Caracas y La Guaira, Venezuela*
> 
> 
> *La cordillera de la costa, el ultimo aliento de los Andes en el norte de Sudamérica
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - La Silla Hill.*



marte said:


>





Imtonybitch said:


> Monterrey...
> Cerro de la Silla visto desde el ITESM
> 
> 
> ITESM Monterrey by AntonioCardenas, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Spanish Pyrenees:*


Pirineos por Pilar Azaña, en Flickr


Pirineos por Pilar Azaña, en Flickr


Pirineos por Pilar Azaña, en Flickr


LLegando a los pirineos II por iKER-, en Flickr


Parque Nacional de Ordesa y Monte Perdido. Pirineo Oscense por juanito1948., en Flickr


Circo del Soaso - Parque Nacional de Ordesa y el Monte Perdido por Porschista, en Flickr


Gradas de Soaso Ordesa por Lutu, en Flickr


Cañón de Añisclo por CeliG, en Flickr


2012-07-31 at 22-10-25_Vielha por jogonal, en Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> Venezuela TEPUYS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^



Ohhhh...My God Lord...Landscape on Mars...nice find, gabo!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Picos de Europa (Asturias-Castilla y León-Cantabria), Spain:*


PICOS DE EUROPA por juancho_vive, en Flickr


Picos de Europa por rafaelma_, en Flickr


Picos de Europa, Ruta del Cares. por rcoses, en Flickr


Picos de Europa por cagiga, en Flickr


Picos de Europa por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


PICOS DE EUROPA DESDE EL PIENZU por juancho_vive, en Flickr

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/trotaparamos/4480895443/" title="Panoramica Picos de Europa por Trotaparamos, en Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2768/4480895443_fb6fcc37e5_b.jpg" width="1024" height="272" alt="Panoramica Picos de Europa"></a>


LOS LAGOS DE COVADONGA por osgulu, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Sistema Central (Madrid-Castilla y León-Extremadura-Castilla La Mancha), Spain:*


la morcuera 8755 por orikanovich, en Flickr


Maliciosa por romanoski, en Flickr


sierra por jacilluch, en Flickr


Gredos, Jerte y la Vera por Paco SatuÃ©, en Flickr


Ruta Laguna Grande Gredos por devanarhea, en Flickr


Sierra de Madrid - Mirador de los Robledos por Victor_Ferrando, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Sistema Ibérico (Aragón-Comunitat Valenciana-Castilla La Mancha- La Rioja-Castilla y León-Catalunya), Spain:*


Sistema Ibèric por msegarra_mso, en Flickr


El Moncayo por Miguel. (respenda), en Flickr


Sierra de Javalambre por Rafa Pobo, en Flickr


Pico Necutia por Cerreu, en Flickr


Panorámica desde el Santuario del Moncayo (Zaragoza, España) por jciczgz, en Flickr


Valdezcaray por acampos.es, en Flickr


Lagunas de Neila PRBU203-17 por COSTALAGO, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Sierra Nevada (Andalucía), Spain:*


Mulhacen the highest pic in Spanish peninsula. Sierra Nevada.Granada. Andalucía. Spain por zanzibarcordoba, en Flickr


Sierra Nevada por Maximo Lopez, en Flickr


Granada y Sierra Nevada por juandesant, en Flickr


Corral de Veleta, Sierra Nevada, España por Andrea Loria, en Flickr


Subir al Pico Veleta, Parque Nacional Sierra Nevada / Climb the summit of Veleta, Sierra Nevada National Park por eszsara, en Flickr​


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Makalu (8481 m) and Chamlang (7319 m)*
Location: Southeast of Mount Everest, on the border between Nepal and China


Makalu (8481 m) and Chamlang (7319 m), Himalaya by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Malanphulan (6573 m) and Ama Dablam (6812 m)*
Location: On the border between Solukhumbu and Sankhuwasabha Districts, Sagarmatha Zone, Nepal.


Malanphulan (6573 m) and Ama Dablam (6812 m) by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Aerial view to Everest*


Last view on Everest by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Crimean Mountains*
Location: South-east coast of Crimea, Ukraine


Crimean Mountains - Demirji Yayla by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Crimean Mountains - Chatyr-Dag Yayla by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Crimean Mountains - Chatyr-Dag Yayla by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Crimean Mountains - Chatyr-Dag Yayla by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The Tatra Mountains*
Location: Border between Slovakia and Poland

The Tatra Mountains,are a mountain range that form a natural border between Slovakia and Poland. They are the highest mountain range in the Carpathian Mountains.


Tatra Mountains - View from Starorobociański Wierch ridge to Siwe Turnie by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Tatra Mountains - VIew from Ornak to Czerwone Wierchy by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Tatra Mountains - Sea Eye Tarn by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Tatra Mountains - Sea Eye Tarn by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The mountains of Osumi archipelago*
Location: Osumi archipelago, Kagoshima, Japan.


Okinadake and Miyanouradake by tsubame, on Flickr


Nagatadake in the late afternoon by tsubame, on Flickr


Miyanouradake 1,936 metres by tsubame, on Flickr


Nagatadake 永田岳 by tsubame, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Graian Alps*
Location: On the border of France, Italy and Switzerland.


View from Gran Paradiso - Graian Alps by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


View from Gran Paradiso to Mont Blanc - Graian Alps by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


View from Gran Paradiso to Mont Blanc - Graian Alps by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Graian Alps by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Alpine sky - Graian Alps by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Bavarian Alps*
Location: Bavarian state territory in Germany


Glacier in Höllental Valley by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Via ferrata on Zugspitze  by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*"The Japan Alps"*


*Mae Hotakadake mt*
Location: Azumino-shi, Nagano Prefecture, Japan


Mae Hotakadake 前穂高岳 by tsubame, on Flickr

*Yarigatake*
Location: Takayama-shi, Gifu Prefecture, Japan


Yarigatake 槍ヶ岳 by tsubame, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*"The Japan Alps"*

*Kasagatake*
Location: Aichi Prefecture, Japan


Kasagatake　笠ヶ岳 by tsubame, on Flickr

*Utsugidake and Minami Komagatake*
Location: Okuwa-mura, Nagano Prefecture, Japan


Utsugidake and Minami Komagatake by tsubame, on Flickr


*Daikiretto*
Location: Takayama-shi, Gifu Prefecture, Japan


Daikiretto　大切れっ戸 by tsubame, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*"The Japan Alps"*

*Arakawa Nakadake*
Location: Shizuoka-shi, Shizuoka, Japan

Arakawa Nakadake by tsubame, on Flickr

*Kanondake*
Location: Minamiarupusu-shi, Yamanashi Prefecture, Japan


Kanondake at dawn　観音岳 by tsubame, on Flickr


*The Yari/Hotaka Range*
Location: Omachi-shi, Nagano Prefecture, Japan


The Yari/Hotaka Range in the morning by tsubame, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Rhaetian Alps*
Location: A section of the central Alps along E Switzerland's borders with Austria and Italy.


Alps - Morteratsch Glacier by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Alps - View from Segantini Hut to St. Moritz and Piz Nair by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Alps - View from Segantini Hut to Silvaplauna and Segl Lakes by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Alps - View from Muragl Valley to rainbow over Muottas Muragl and Celerina by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Alps - View from Muottas Muragl to Roseg Valley, Piz Chalchagn and Piz Tschierva by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Alps - View from Muottas Muragl to Champfer, Silvaplauna and Segl Lakes by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Nevado Ulta mountain*
Location: Atoc Huain, Ancash region, Peru


Nevado Ulta, on the start of our trek to Yanama by Pikes On Bikes, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Nevado Huascarán mountain* 
Location: Situated in the Cordillera Blanca range of the western Andes, Province of Yungay, Ancash region, Peru, 


Llanganuco Lakes on the climb to the Portachuelo by Pikes On Bikes, on Flickr


Patchwork fields in the Cordillera Blanca by Pikes On Bikes, on Flickr


Llanganuco Lakes, Cordillera Blanca by Pikes On Bikes, on Flickr


In the Callejon de Huaylas, near Yungay by Pikes On Bikes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Alps and Andes...:drool:

Wonderful pics, just awesome places.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Mt. Kilimanjaro, Tanzania*









By Khalid Alhammadi

*NGORONGORO CRATER (THE BOWL)*










*Tassili n'Ajjer, Algeria*









http://earth.imagico.de/large.php?site=tassili2

*Uplands, Central, Kenya*

















http://flic.kr/p/eaeyg5

*North Island, Seychelles
*










*Explosion Crater Uganda*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Castilla y León, Spain:*


Paisaje de Castilla y León por Harrycruz, en Flickr


Rotopaca en los campos de Castilla y León. por Víctor M. Peña, en Flickr


Puebla de Sanabria - Zamora, Castilla y León - España por Zambeze72, en Flickr


Verde Castilla por Saint Photo., en Flickr


Vista desde Palenzuela por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr


Frias por Madiw, en Flickr


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Campos de Castilla>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> (Homenaje a D. Antonio Machado en el centenario de Campos de Castilla) por Jesus_l, en Flickr


Campos de Castilla desde Urueña por Eltrujas, en Flickr


Las Médulas (El Bierzo), León (Spain), HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Galicia, Spain:*


Galicia por Xacobeo - Camino de Santiago, en Flickr


Galicia rural por Chairego, en Flickr


Navia de Suarna -Galicia-(Spain) por druidabruxux, en Flickr


Cañóns - IVQDD Nikonistas Galicia por rubenbf, en Flickr


Courel: a memoria de Galicia por Xoan Piñón, en Flickr


Playa de las Catedrales. Galicia. Beach of the Cathedrals. por juanito1948., en Flickr


Acantilado desde Herbeira por aerlin_2k, en Flickr


Galicia 2011 por J.M. Taboada, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Asturias, Spain:*


Asturias por { Sabrina }, en Flickr


Asturias con sus encantos por José Luis (Vasco), en Flickr


Asturias´ Landscape por Aerosol, en Flickr


ASTURIAS (Cudillero, 23/06/2012) por Saúl Tuñon Loureda, en Flickr


Mi Asturias. por Yavanna Warman, en Flickr


Colores asturianos / Colours of Asturias por Gerardo Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Cantabria, Spain:*


Obeso (Cantabria) por alfonso-tm, en Flickr


Cantabria por Mercucio, en Flickr


Cantabria por JoaKu, en Flickr


Vista desde Alisas, Cantabria por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


PORTIO BEACH. CANTABRIA ( SPAIN ) por Diego Ceuta - www.diegojperez.com, en Flickr


2009 Potes (Cantabria) - España por jev1947, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Euskadi-Basque Country, Spain:*


Euskadi - Puerto de Getxo II por Iñaki Pérez de Albéniz, en Flickr


Arriaran (Euskadi) por msegarra_mso, en Flickr


Port de Pasaia (Euskadi). por ulldellebre, en Flickr


Mirador del Alto de Udana, Euskadi por Porschista, en Flickr


Gorbea_012 por ariel7515, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Mittenwald Germany*

Mittenwald by dmmaus, on Flickr


Mittenwald - IMG_5269phx by berndkru, on Flickr


Mittenwald by Roland Henz, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Blue Moon Valley*


Near Lijiang, Yunnan Province













Blue Moon Valley, 云南 Yunnan by Gus Gregory, on Flickr









SDIM2136 by Winghong Ho, on Flickr









Blue Moon Valley by plhu, on Flickr









蓝月谷 Blue moon valley - Yunnan (China) by h2ooo2h, on Flickr









Blue Moon Valley by Simon Strijbos, on Flickr




​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

* Jengish Chokusu / 托木尔峰*

Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, Western China













On Pik Pobedy East (6762m, Tien Shan, Kyrgyzstan/China) by Peter Schön, on Flickr









Skiing Tien Shan by Peter Schön, on Flickr









Am Horizont der Pik Pobeda, rechts die Flanken des Chapaeva by thomasiasus, on Flickr









Pik Pobeda (7439m, Tien Shan) by Peter Schön, on Flickr




​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

* Tianmen Mountain / 天门山*

Tianmen Mountain National Park, Zhangjiajie, NW Hunan Province, SE China













Tianmen Mountain by Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr









Tianmen mountain - China by raisa_em, on Flickr









Cable car in Tianmen Shan by Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr









_DSC1346i by Kevin Ng, on Flickr




​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Blue Coastlines in Sai Kung / 西貢, Hong Kong*

Hong Kong SAR, Southern China










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8424244418/sizes/l/in/set-72157632629148063/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8424164010/sizes/l/in/set-72157632629148063/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8424161476/sizes/l/in/set-72157632629148063/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8423173035/sizes/l/in/set-72157632629148063/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

* Hangzhou / 杭州*

Zhejiang Province, Eastern China













Hangzhou - On top of the rock (Zhejiang Province, China) by Andy Brandl, on Flickr









Temples embedded in Hangzhou mountains by Andy Brandl, on Flickr









West Lake Elements - Hangzhou by Andy Brandl, on Flickr









Longjing (China) - Tea Gardens by Rene Kauderer, on Flickr









Sheraton Hangzhou Wetland Park Resort—West Lake by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr




​


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The sun sets behind the Lyngen Alp after a beautiful late summer day in Northern Norway*


Lyngen Sunset by hanneketravels, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Bryn Cader Faner - a Bronze Age cairn circle in Talsarnau, Wales*


Bryn Cader Faner by hanneketravels, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Mt. Fishtail - a mountain in the Annapurna Himal of north central Nepal*


Mt. Fishtail closeup by royfromearth, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Reflections in the calm Kaldfjorden in Grøtfjord, Troms Fylke, Norway*


Last Night by hanneketravels, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Happy 2000 posts!!! :banana:

_*GUATEMALA - Jalapa Landscape:*_



C_F said:


> *La "Laguna" de Retana en primer plano, una caldera que se convirtió en laguna y luego en zonas de cultivo por la fertilidad de su suelo, al fondo el volcán Suchitán, Guatemala:*
> 
> 
> Jalapa Landscape por Tono Valdés, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Andenes, Norway *

Population: 2.617

Location


Andenes, Norway by jacus_marcus, on Flickr


Andenes by germano manganaro, on Flickr


Andenes, Norway by ÅkeS, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Svolvær, Norway*

Population: 9.200

Location


Svolvær / Lofoten by Florian Seiffert (F*), on Flickr


Svolvaer by werner boehm *, on Flickr


morning dawn by werner boehm *, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Longyearbyen, Svalbard (Norway)*

Population: 2.040

Location


Longyearbyen, Svalbard (Spitsbergen) by _Zinni_, on Flickr


Colors by staalnakke, on Flickr


Longyearbyen by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


Longyearbyen, Svalbard by JohntheFinn, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hamnøy, Norway




Arctic Living por Gary Newman, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Lakselv, Norway *

Population: 2146

Location



Lakselv by Jan Georg Svane, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Henningsvær, Norway*

Population: 403


Henningsvær at night by KrWe, on Flickr


Henningsvaer, Norway by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Henningsvær, Lofoten, Norway by Zinni (I'm off, back in February), on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Longyearbyen (Svalbard, Norway) - the world's northernmost town - 78°13′N 15°33′E ... (3)*




































taken by sqooth


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kiruna* mining city in northern Sweden:


Kiruna4 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


kiruna5 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - The four highest mountains.*



LANCER. said:


> El Pico De Orizaba Desde La Autopista por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> La Mujer Dormida Desde Cholula por LANCER., en Flickr
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

scroll panorama ---->

*Pyeongchang 평창*, Gangwon Province 강원도 *Korea*

*Mt.Taegisan*


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 120708_taegisan-pan_002

Mt.Taegisan 태기산, Bongpyeong

*Okcheon 옥천*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도 


Flickr에서 ds3cnx님의 옥천의아침

scenery of Gunseo 군서


*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Hiking Hub Korea님의 Dobongsan-도봉산-DBG01-01


Flickr에서 Hiking Hub Korea님의 Dobongsan-도봉산-DBG01-15


Flickr에서 Hiking Hub Korea님의 Dobongsan-도봉산-DBG01-21

Mt.Dobongsan 도봉산


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Hadong 하동*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Flickr에서 mikemellinger님의 Platform-Geumosan-Hadong-South Korea


Flickr에서 mikemellinger님의 Islands-Geumosan-Hadong-South Korea


Flickr에서 mikemellinger님의 Mountains-Geumosan-Hadong-South Korea


Flickr에서 mikemellinger님의 View-Summit-Geumosan-South Korea

view from Mt.Geumosan 금오산


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Naeyeonsan Provincial Park* KOREA


Fall Colors-Naeyeonsan Provincial Park-Pohang-South Korea by mikemellinger, on Flickr

*Woraksan National Park*


Woraksan-WRK01-13 by Hiking Hub Korea, on Flickr

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 Seorak님의 천불동

- Cheonbuldong valley 천불동 


*Boeun 보은*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도 


Flickr에서 목동(malchin)님의 수리티재

view of Suritijae pass 수리티재​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Mountain Velebit, Croatia
Highest peak is Vaganski Vrh at 1757 meters*









by Leo - Zd










by Brch










by Aleksandar Gospić










by Leo - Zd










by Leo - Zd​


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tam Dao mountain range*
Location: Tam Dao district, Vinh Phuc province, Vietnam


Tam Dao mountain view by tunggp, on Flickr


Tam Dao mountain range view from Thien Nhi peak by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

*Krkonoše/Karkonosze* _(CZ/PL) (highest peak: Sněžka/Śnieżka 1,602 m)_


Krkonoše 3/2013 by mikina14, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Nepal *

1. Mount Everest, called Sagarmatha in Nepali - Nepal/China - 8848 m (Highest mountain in the world)

Mount Everest 
by rudolfsindelar, on Flickr


2. Kanchenjunga - Nepal/India - 8,586 - 3rd highest mountain in the world

Kanchenjunga 
by S D Nath, on Flickr


3. Lhotse - Nepal/China - 8,516 m - 4th highest mountain in the world

Mount Everest Lhotse 
by HimalayanTrailFinder, on Flickr


4. Makalu - Nepal/China - 8,462m- 5th highest mountain in the world

Makalu-Island Peak-Nepal 
by mikemellinger, on Flickr


5. Cho Oyu- Nepal/China - 8,201 m - 6th highest mountain in the world

Nepal - Sagamartha Trek - 072 - Cho Oyu 
by mckaysavage, on Flickr


6. Dhaulagiri I - Nepal - 8,167m - 7th highest mountain in the world

P1170765_1_1_1 by Brojesh Dangol, on Flickr


7. Manaslu - Nepal - 8,156m - 8th highest mountain in the world

Manaslu in the morning 
by Gypsy Cowboy, on Flickr


8. Annapurna I - Nepal - 8,091m - 10th highest mountain the world (on the right)

Annapurnas 
by elosoenpersona, on Flickr


9. Gyachung Kang - Nepal/China - 7,952m - 15th highest mountain in the world







[/url] Gyachung Kang - near sunset 
by arjayempee, on Flickr[/IMG]


10. Annapurna II - Nepal - 7,937 m - 16th highest mountain in the world

Annapurna 2 (7937 m) by leroyelodie, on Flickr


And just for the sake of it, my favorite Nepalese mountain: Machhapuchre or Fish-tail, so called for obvious reasons  (6993 m - never climbed due to religious reasons)


Macchapuchre 6993m 
by rndm_variable, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*The beautiful valley in Quynh Son* vietnam
Location: Quynh Son commune, Bac Son province, Lang Son


_DSC9949-pano2 by tu_geo, on Flickr


*Nho Que Canyon*
Location: Dong Van district, Ha Giang province


NhoQue canyon, VietNam by tu_geo, on Flickr


*Ngo Dong (corn field) river*
Location: Ninh Hai commune, Hoa Lu district, Ninh Binh province


Ngodong river - VietNam by tu_geo, on Flickr


*Ma Pi Leng pass - “the top mighty scenery”*
Location: Dong Van district, Ha Giang province


Untitled_Panorama_5953_5981_L by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Argentina Andes*


*Mendoza*


Natural by Guslight, on Flickr


De vuelta a casa... Lejos de casa by Guslight, on Flickr


Espejo natural by Guslight, on Flickr


Monte Aconcagua - 6962 mts. by Mono Andes, on Flickr


*Jujuy*


Purmamarca, Los colorados by milanga!, on Flickr


La Pucará de Tilcara y La Quebrada de Humahuaca by Antonio Martínez Castaño, on Flickr


*Catamarca*


flamencos y nieve by soy sissi, on Flickr


Multipaisaje by Tavo G, on Flickr


*Chubut*


P1070660 by Don Ernest, on Flickr


El Bolsón by Poporin, on Flickr


Sur Argentino by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

San Carlos Bariloche - Río Negro - Argentina


Nahuel Huapi Lake, Bariloche por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr


Lago Mascardi por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr


San Carlos de Bariloche on the horizon por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr


Villa Traful por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr

​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cerro El Cono - Peru









by Diego Pérez

Chicon Mountain - Peru









by Sol & Luna lodge spa

*Paracas National Reserve, Pacific Coast - Peru*








by thejourney1972 (South America addicted), en Flickr

*Ptarí-tepui, Venezuela*



_EMA7519-Edit-Edit por Eduardo Cisneros1, en Flickr

Grey Lake
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









The Grey lake por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Cañapa Lagoon*
Bolivia


Laguna Cañapa por fabiohide, no Flickr


Cañapa Lagoon por Maria Friel, no Flickr


Bolivia - Laguna Canapa por dario lorenzetti, no Flickr

*Cordillera Huayhuash*
Peru


Cordillera Huayhuash-Huayhuash Trek-Peru por mikemellinger, no Flickr


Cordillera Huayhuash por Leonid Plotkin, no Flickr


Flowers-Cordillera Huayhuash-Huayhuash Trek-Peru por mikemellinger, no Flickr​


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

South America has amazing looking mountains.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Mt Saint-Michel in Normandy, France*

It is visited by more than 3 million tourists each year.


Mont Saint Michel by pierre.chabardes, on Flickr


Mont Saint-Michel by ltdan, on Flickr


Mont-Saint-Michel by dfdunham, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Mont-Saint-Michel*, Normandy, France









by Benoit Marembert (survoldefrance.fr)



Mont Saint-Michel 9 par Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), sur Flickr


Mont Saint Michel - Remparts par Grenouille Jaune, sur Flickr


Mont Saint-Michel 10 par Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), sur Flickr









by Jacques Lefebvre (survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Mt Saint Michel , France*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6189/6160019822_538d20321c_b_d.jpg

*Le Mont-Saint-Michel, Manche*

Le Mont-Saint-Michel by wagnerchristian.com, on Flickr


Mont Saint Michel is one of the best historic skylines in the entire world, I think.









^^
Here its little brother in Cornwall: St Michael's Mount.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Romania​


Because most of the highest peaks are concentrated in few of Romania's ~70 ranges, I will not post only those peaks but rather one photo from each of first ten tallest ranges.


Map of mountain ranges of Romania:



























*Făgăraș Mountains* - tallest peaks: Moldoveanu (tallest in Romania, in picture below): 2.544 m, Negoiu 2.536 m (second tallest in country)


Untitled by Tzepesh, on Flickr​

















*Parâng Mountains* - tallest peak - Parângul Mare, 2.519 m - in picture


Munții Parâg - Vârful Parângul Mare 2519 m by mari25_ro, on Flickr​

















*Retezat Mountains* - tallest peaks - Peleaga 1.509 m (in picture), Păpușa 2508 m


2509m by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr​





















*Bucegi Mountains* - tallest peaks - Omu - 2.505 m (in picture), Bucura - 2.503 m


Apus la Vf. Omu by gagiu, on Flickr​




















*Iezer - Păpușa Mountains* - tallest peak - Vârfu Roșu - 2.469 m


DSC_0378 by alexhodorogea, on Flickr​




















*Rodna Mountains* - tallest peak - Pietrosu, 2.303 m


lazy cloud by Wall-E_BV, on Flickr​



















*Lotru Mountains* - tallest peak - Șteflești, 2.244 m


lotru by cosminahapy, on Flickr​





















*Țarcu Mountains* - tallest peak - Țarcu - 2.190 m


Tarcu Mountains - Romania (6) by Grim Reaper 1592, on Flickr​






















*Leaota Mountains* - tallest peak - Leaota - 2.133 m


Leaota by Iridiu192, on Flickr​























*Căpățânii Mountains* - tallest peak - Nedeia - 2.130 m


_MG_1594 by Alina Carmina Dilimot, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Oman:*


Hajar mountains by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


080322-267 Oman - Mountain road from Nizwa to Wadi Bani Awf - Bilad Sayd by Andries3, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Mountains with Bartle Lakes*
Location: Colorado, USA


Bartle Lakes, Colorado by Dmacneo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Torrey's Peak Reflection*
Location: Colorado, USA 


Torrey's Peak Reflection by Dmacneo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Palouse at Sunset*
Location: The Palouse region of the northwestern United States


Palouse at Sunset by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Mt. Hood from 10,000ft above*
Location: Cascade Volcanic Arc of northern Oregon, USA


Mt. Hood from 10,000ft above by Xpertss Photos, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Mt. Liushihtan *
Location: Hualien County, Taiwan


六十石山 by Isaac Aaron, on Flickr


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_San Cristobal Volcano, Nicaragua








IMG_6938 por jorgemejia, en Flickr





IMG_6952 por jorgemejia, en Flickr




​_


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

Vysoké Tatry (High Tatras)
Slovakia


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Swiss alps*



Fourier said:


> Retomando o tópico:
> 
> 01.	O Obsee, em Lungern, Cantão de Obwalden. No verão...
> 
> ...


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*On the cliff*
Location: Whitaker Point Trail, Arkansas, USA










From Shan Hussain


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Dream landscape*
Location: Yangshuo, China 










From Nouman Raza


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Rock houses in Cappadocia*
Location: Cappadocia region, Nevşehir province, Turkey










From Nouman Raza


----------



## dollhouse123 (Sep 9, 2013)

Terrific!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Puy de Pariou and Puy de Dôme*









http://frantisekzvardon.com/portfolio/clermont-ferrand/

*The Dolomites, a section of the Alps in Northeastern Italy.*











*Yosemite Valley*










*East Iceland*


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Chilean Mountains

 Juriques & Licancabur Volcanoes










Pumalín









Créditos

Laguna Verde









Créditos

Nordenskjöld Lake









Créditos

Puerto Bertrand









Créditos

Llaima Volcano









Créditos

Putre









Créditos

Calvo Fjord









Créditos

Chilean Plateau









Créditos

Torres del Paine National Park








Créditos​*​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*El Nevado de Toluca:*


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Zugspitze, Germany:

20130905-TU_20130905-0236_Alpenflug von Thun21 auf Flickr

Zugspitze, Germany, Eibsee Lake on the right lies on its foot, some 2000 metres below:

20130905-TU_20130905-0277_Alpenflug von Thun21 auf Flickr

Zugspitzplatt and the remains of Nördlicher Schneeferner, Germany's largest glacier:

20130905-TU_20130905-0294_Alpenflug von Thun21 auf Flickr


(c) by me!


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Mount San Lorenzo - Santa Cruz - Argentina*


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Fitz Roy y Torre - Patagonia Argentina*









http://forum.awd.ru/viewtopic.php?f=439&t=151089&start=40


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Nevado de Toluca.*










Source: http://www.montero.org.mx


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Road between Luxor and Hurghada - Egypt*


The Eastern Desert (Luxor → Red Sea) by Zeldenrust, on Flickr


The Eastern Desert (Luxor → Red Sea) by Zeldenrust, on Flickr


The Eastern Desert (Luxor → Red Sea) by Zeldenrust, on Flickr

*Western Desert Road - Egypt*









Source









Source









Source


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lesotho


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*CECIL PEAK, QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND​*


Cecil Peak, Queenstown by Mike:R, on Flickr

Cecil Peak HDR by James Blackman, on Flickr

Queenstown Lake & Luge by Eric Horn, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nha Trang


Thương thuyền by hiendiep, on Flickr


104A BUỔI SÁNG NHA TRANG #2 by phambathinh, on Flickr


Nhatrang June 2013 by hiendiep, on Flickr


BaoDai300_02 by hiendiep, on Flickr









src


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Pico da Neblina*

 
Vista do topo do Pico da Neblina - Amazonia by Joao_Paulo_Barbosa, on Flickr 

 
Visual visto do Pico da Neblina by isaias schuindt, on Flickr

 
pico da neblina by joaocorreiafilho, on Flickr 

 
Visual visto do Pico da Neblina by isaias schuindt, on Flickr 

 
Pico da Neblina  by Marcel Henrique, on Flickr

 
Visual visto do Pico da Neblina by isaias schuindt, on Flickr 

 
Pico da Neblina visto do Acampamento Base by isaias schuindt, on Flickr 

 
A rest stop on the way down from the summit - Pico Da Neblina, Brazil. by Rowan Castle, on Flickr 

 
Pico da Neblina by Marcel Henrique, on Flickr

 
Mountains Above the Rio Cauaburi, Brazil by Rowan Castle, on Flickr 

 
Sombra do Pico da Neblina by isaias schuindt, on Flickr


 
Rio Negro at Sao Gabriel da Cachoeira, Brazil by Rowan Castle, on Flickr

 
Yanomami Huts at Mariea (Camp 2), Pico da Neblina, Brazil. by Rowan Castle, on Flickr


 
Castelo de Zé do Monte - Joseph´s Castel by Parnanet - Wallace Moura, on Flick

 
Açude Barra da Tapuia by Parnanet - Wallace Moura, on Flickr 

 
Castelo de Zé do Monte - Joseph´s Castel by Parnanet - Wallace Moura, on Flickr​


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cerro Cola de Ballena (Whale) - Catamarca Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/88374625.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cerro el Plata - Mendoza - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/55586192.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Volcan Lanin - Patagonia Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/51350281.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Volcan Lanin - Patagonia Argentina*










Marce-salta said:


> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/51350281.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Road to Huinganco - Neuquen Province - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/95499211.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Road to Huinganco - Neuquen Province - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/35822335.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cerro Impodi - Villa Pehuenia - Neuquen - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/49123643.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*mountains and Perito Moreno Glacier - Santa Cruz - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/75478813.jpg


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Phuket City Scape by Extreme Men, on Flickr


Phuket Night City scape by Extreme Men, on Flickr


USS Nimitz is at anchorage at sunrise in Phuket, Thailand. by Official U.S. Navy Imagery, on Flickr


On the rocks by robep, on Flickr

​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Citlaltépetl Volcano seen from Córdoba City.*



Lordloya said:


> ^^Sí, desde Córdoba se puede ver perfectamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*El Espinacito - San Juan - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/8016687.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cerro Mercedario - Mendoza - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/9411646.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Paso de Agua Negra -San Juan - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/18097976.jpg


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Langur said:


> Boeing 747-8i, the world's longest airliner, flying over Mount Baker in the Cascades, Washington State.


..


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Slovakia - High Tatras mountains


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - The crater of Nevado de Toluca.*



mergedbear said:


> *Nevado de Toluca*​
> Nevado de Toluca por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Iztaccihuatl Volcano.*



mergedbear said:


> *Iztaccihuatl Volcano*​
> Iztaccihuatl por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA - San Pedro Volcano in Atitlán Lake.*



C_F said:


> *Volcán San Pedro:*
> 
> 
> Guatemala 11 - Laguna Atitlan (Nov-2011) 009 por haluzman, en Flickr​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Southern Alps, New Zealand*


Sleepy Southern Alps by little m, on Flickr​


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Guanaco and Pinnacles penitentes - Mendoza - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/16745045.jpg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Jämtland County, Sweden*:


Sept2013_Jamtlandstriangeln (15 av 25) by Sara Forsling, on Flickr


Church in Kall by MElfver, on Flickr


Sept2013_Jamtlandstriangeln (16 av 25) by Sara Forsling, on Flickr


The old Ragunda church by kanngard, on Flickr


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cerro Crestado - Laguna Epulaufquen - Neuquen - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/1054488.jpg


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Fall Color and Mts. *

*Durango CO*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/getfreeart/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/getfreeart/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/getfreeart/

*Fall foliage in Guadalupe Mountains National Park*
































































*Fall begins in Alaska:*


September In Alaska by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


Alaska Autumnal Colors by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr



Fall In Anchorage Alaska by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Outside Colorado Springs


Fall Colors on Gold Camp Road Sep 2011 (7 of 11).jpg by rich8n, on Flickr

*Dundas Ontario*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeskar/

*Duluth*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrabold/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrabold/

Portland.


Pittock Fall 4 HDR by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr

*Genesee Gorge, Letchworth State Park NY*


Genesee Gorge, Letchworth by savage gardener, on Flickr


Living on the edge by savage gardener, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Fall hits the South
*

_DSC9827 by scott509273, on Flickr


_DSC9812 by scott509273, on Flickr


Piedmont Park Atlanta GA 1 by Iran Watson, on Flickr

*Durango, México*, ahora con el Otoño-Invierno.






















































Autor: Grijalva Santiago​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Silverton CO, September 14[/B]


Colorado Landscape (05) by BrettMarty2012, on Flickr


Colorado Landscape (03) by BrettMarty2012, on Flickr

*Autumn surrounds the Cass Scenic Railroad in West Virginia*


Cass Scenic Railroad by Scriptunas Images, on Flickr


Cass Scenic Railroad by Scriptunas Images, on Flickr

*The Mississippi River near Read's Landing, Minnesota yesterday (that's a bald eagle in the photo too):*


mnoct201227 by afsmps, on Flickr

*These photos along the Mississippi River, a few miles north of Minneapolis in the suburban cities of Anoka, Dayton, and Ramsey.*

*October 14, 2012*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*White Mountains, New Hampshire*


Rock Formation on North Sugarloaf by Adam Woodworth, on Flickr

*Southern Colorado
*

SW Colorado by Spencer Foto, on Flickr

*Nova Scotia*









Courtesy of dreamr

*New Brunswick*









Courtesy of gocanada

*Yukon*









Courtesy of gocanada

*Alberta*









Courtesy of Jane McLean

*Salt Lake City*


Autumn in Salt Lake City Park by Photo Dean, on Flickr


Autumn in Salt Lake City's Memory Grove by Photo Dean, on Flickr


4th South UTA TRAX by Photo Dean, on Flickr

*Michigan.

Sleeping Bear*









ExploreTheShore​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Telluride CO, *


Telluride Gold Season 2013 by VisitTelluride.com, on Flickr


Telluride Gold Season 2013 by VisitTelluride.com, on Flickr

*Skyline touched by fall*









Una S


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Those photos from Rocky Mountains Range are simply stunning! 
Thx 4 sharing gabo!  :cheers:


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Tilcara Colours - Jujuy - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/76820795.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cardones - Jujuy - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/81371083.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Islas Georgias del Sur - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/1401471.jpg


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tracy's Arm*, Alaska, the United States


Alaska by Tasha Maríe, on Flickr


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Tatra Mountains, Poland*


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Posadas Lake - Santa Cruz Province - Argentina*









http://francoprovenzano.blogspot.com.ar/


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Camino a Cueva de las manos - Santa Cruz - Argentina*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl..._photo_id=69044252&order=date_desc&user=57068


----------



## Dangeristo (Feb 23, 2007)

Monte Burney, Region de Magallanes | Chile


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Estancia Cristina - Patagonia Argentina*









http://pasionporviajar-lugaresinolv.../2012/12/navegando-por-el-lago-argentino.html


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Lago Argentino - Patagonia Argentina*









http://pasionporviajar-lugaresinolv.../2012/12/navegando-por-el-lago-argentino.html


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*glaciar Dickson - Cerro Cubo - limit argentina and chile*









http://www.glaciers-climat.fr/Treking_Patagonie_images/arg186.jpg


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Matterhorn (2009) :cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*MEXICO - Nevado de Toluca or Xinantecatl:*_



mergedbear said:


> *Xinantécatl*​
> Xinantécatl por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cerro Mercedario - Mendoza - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/75642302.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cerro Mercedario - Andes Centrales - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/72264637.jpg


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

mteregdl said:


> 3 Montañas de una ciudad que no necesita carta de presentación en este tema.
> 
> 
> 20131007_114141 por teresis.parra, en Flickr
> ...


..


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Stone Mountain, Georgia, USA










the lone mountain


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Pinnacles Penitentes - San Juan - Argentina*








http://www.eso.org/public/archives/images/wallpaper4/potw1221a.jpg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The Old Ragunda church and mountain which is called the "Sleeping elephant" by the locals seen in the background, Jämtland County of Sweden:


The old Ragunda church by kanngard, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Amazing that Stone Mountain.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Nevado de Toluca or Xinantecatl:*



mergedbear said:


> *Nevado de Toluca*​
> 
> Xinantécatl por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Popocatepetl Volcano.*



mergedbear said:


> *Paso de Cortez*​
> 
> Paso dd Cortez por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - The Xinantecatl and the City of Toluca:*



mergedbear said:


> *Toluca*​
> 
> Toluca por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - The Colima Volcano:*



mergedbear said:


> *Volcán de Colima*​
> 
> Volcán de Colima por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Popocatépetl Volcano:*



pinkpanther said:


> Popocatépetl, Estado de México
> 
> nieve rosa by bdebaca, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*GUATEMALA*

*Erupción del Santiaguito:*


Erruption of Santa Maria por maxint, en Flickr​
*Campamento en la palangana del Pico Mayor del Acatenango:*


The camping por maxint, en Flickr​
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=892280&page=141​


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*La Leona River an Mountains - Santa Cruz - Argentina*








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/92625227.jpg


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Dempster Highway, Yukon Territory* 









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3020/2834626587_fd78832f12_b.jpg


*Linda Lake, Yoho, BC* 









Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/feffef/


*Hey puppy!* 









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/4308232136_2366861fc4_o.jpg


You prefer the nature, so I'll present some of that.

*North Klondike Valley, Yukon* 









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/101/274739900_45faf8126a_o.jpg​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*The Canadian Rockies*



Langur said:


> ^ I actually enjoyed his photos even if there were rather a lot of them. :dunno:
> 
> And now for some of the finest scenery in Her Majesty's Commonwealth Realms:
> 
> ...


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Amazing Western Canada! :drool: Thx Gabo!


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Penola Strait, Wilhelm Archipelago, Antarctica by X_Tan, on Flickr


Wilhelm Archipelago, Antarctica by X_Tan, on Flickr


Booth Island, Penola Strait, Antarctica by X_Tan, on Flickr


Almirante Brown Antarctic Base, Paradise Bay, Antarctica by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cerro Torre - Patagonia Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/587030.jpg


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Parra 1 said:


> Untitled by Elias Mefleh, on Flickr[/Q
> 
> 
> Parra 1 said:
> ...


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pico Mountain - Azores - Portugal​*








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-cOzjSRhDT70/TnvEQGmAHMI/AAAAAAAAEI8/fiEjn6njbps/s1600/Pico.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/aa/Montanha_do_Pico_ao_P%C3%B4r-do-sol,_ilha_do_Pico,_A%C3%A7ores.JPG









http://www.espacoturismo.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Arredores-dos-A%C3%A7ores.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_2N5PJD1SDwA/TH0S6-Av6YI/AAAAAAAAMbo/ULxjukhi9i4/s1600/Montanha+do+Pico.jpg









http://www.radiopico.com/media/fotos_pico/montanha_1.jpg​


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Que bella montanha de Portugal, si no tuviera esa pequenha "piramide " en la cima se pareceria enormemente al monte Fuji en Japon. Perdon por la comparacion, pero igual sigue siendo hermosa!!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

the spliff fairy said:


> *Thanks to jdjones, the floating mountain, Mont Aiguille, France
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=702858&page=144


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> Sierra Snowstorm at Dawn, Yosemite Valley, California by Thành Thành, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ouadi Qadisha (the Holy Valley) and what remains of the Forest of the Cedars of God (Horsh Arz el-Rab) by drbreaker, on Flickr Lebanon
> ...


..


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MÉXICO - La Marquesa.*



pinkpanther said:


> La Marquesa, Estado de México
> 
> La Marquesa by bdebaca, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - El Espinazo del Diablo (Devil´s Blackbone)*



Aecio said:


> Durango y sus sierras..
> 
> 
> Espinazo del Diablo por SalvadorD90, en Flickr


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Taroko National Park, Taiwan by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

The 3286 meter tall *Mount Baker* is the majestic backdrop of Metro Vancouver, 
































































Backdrop of Vancouver.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Dolomites, Italy*



























pics by me


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Mount Ushba, Georgia, Caucasus*




























https://www.facebook.com/igor.melik...10915706819.1073741827.100001737460933&type=3


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

*Mount Cook National Park, New Zealand*

Mount Cook National Park, New Zealand:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Autumn snow in the mountains near Sunndalsøra, Norway. Photo by me.


----------



## Gizzan (Jul 6, 2011)

*ALBANIA*

Valbonë










Maja e Roshit









Alberto Pedrotti


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

*The Amphitheatre, Royal Natal National park, South Africa.*









Image by hougaardmalan photography
www.hougaardmalan.com


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

At Penola Strait Overlooking Wilhelm Archipelago, Antarctic:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/x_tan/9114513246/in/set-72157633012632956


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Queenstown, New Zealand*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*The National Park of Veľká Fatra mountains - Magical landscape*


Tatry Wysokie od Świnicy po Gerlach by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr


Forgotten Land by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr

*Nízke Tatry (Low Tatras) - the longest mountain range (80km) and the fourth highest mountains in Slovakia. The main granite ridge culminates at Ďumbier, the highest point (2043m). The minor ridges and peaks are mostly built from limestone, hiding the longest and deepest cave system in Slovakia (37km long and 495m deep) - but only 2 caves from the whole system are open for a public - Demänovská ľadová jaskyňa (Ice cave) and Demänovská jaskyňa slobody (Cave of Freedom). The national park is home for eagle, brown bear, wolf and lynx. *































































taken by sqooth


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

*Schilthorn, Swiss Alps*


View From Piz Gloria, Schilthorn, Swiss Alps by X_Tan, on Flickr


View From Piz Gloria, Schilthorn, Swiss Alps by X_Tan, on Flickr


The Eiger, Birg: View From Piz Gloria, Schilthorn, Swiss Alps by X_Tan, on Flickr

All taken with Canon EOS 5D Mark II + 85L II


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*CHILE - Torres del Paine National Park:*



Lans said:


> Créditos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*CHILE - Torres del Paine National Park:*



Lans said:


> Créditos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Bamako, Mali*


*Bujumbura, Burundi*


*Abuja, Nigeria*










*Desert in Ouargla, Algeria*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=90931469&order=date_desc&user=4864106


*Roof of Africa, mount Kilimanjaro (Uhuru peak)*


*Cape Town , South Africa*


Capetown, Tafelberg / Tablemountain with 'tablecloth' por dirk huijssoon, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Iztaccíhuatl Volcano.*



mergedbear said:


> *Izztacihuatl*​
> 
> Izztacihuatl por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Popocatépetl Volcano.*



mergedbear said:


> *Popocatépetl*​
> 
> Popocatépetl por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Both volcanoes are located in "Izta-Popo" National Park, pics by LANCER.*



LANCER. said:


> Para Los Que No Conocen Les Recomiendo Dar Un Paseo Por El Parque Nacional Izta - Popo
> 
> 
> Volcán Popocatépetl 17 De Noviembre 2013 por LANCER., en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

View form Al Salib by Fouad Hajj, on Flickr


North Lebanon


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Nice photos, guys.  :cheers:


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

GoSpurs said:


> Serra do Tabuleiro, BRASIL


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Koritnica Valley, Julian Alps, Slovenia*


Valley View by Steve-P2010, on Flickr

Lake Jasna, Kranjska Gora, Slovenia


Down at the Duck Pond by Steve-P2010, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Creux du Van*, Switzerland


Creux du Van aout 2010 579 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


Creux du Van aout 2010 582 par aeromedias, sur Flickr


Creux du Van par - schok -, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA - Pacaya and Agua Volcanoes.*



C_F said:


> *GUATEMALA
> 
> Volcán de Pacaya y Volcán de Agua:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA - The Fuego (Fire) Volcano.*



C_F said:


> *GUATEMALA*
> 
> *Volcán de Fuego, por Iván Castro:*
> 
> ...





C_F said:


> *GUATEMALA
> 
> El Volcán de Fuego (3763 msnm) desde la vertiente sur (por Andrea Torselli):*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*EL SALVADOR - Guazapa Volcano.*



Daortíz said:


> *Volcan Guazapa*
> *EL SALVADOR*
> 
> El volcán Guazapa está ubicado en las demarcaciones geográficas de los
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*NICARAGUA - Inside the Telica Volcano.*



Kripton said:


> lago de lava del interior del crater del volcán Telica, Nicaragua


:runaway:


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Minshan Mountains, Sichuan, China*

Photo is my own - taken in Jiuzhaigou Valley Park


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Mount Everest, Nepal*

Photo is my own


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA - Atitlán Lake:*



C_F said:


> *GUATEMALA, la caldera de Atitlán y sus volcanes.*
> 
> *La primera actividad volcánica del área se calcula sucede hace unos 11 millones de años.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*EL SALVADOR - San Vicente Volcano and Ilopango Lake.*



Daortíz said:


> *EL SALVADOR*
> 
> *El volcan de San Vicente es el volcan salvadoreño de mayor tamaño que no
> forma parte de ninguna cordillera volcánica, se levanta solitario en el centro del
> ...


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

Serra da Peneda - Portugal


Estrada de Nossa Senhora da Peneda até Soajo, Portugal by JoaoleitaoTRAVEL, on Flickr


Santuário de Nossa Senhora da Peneda, Arcos de Valdevez, Portugal by JoaoleitaoTRAVEL, on Flickr


Santuário de Nossa Senhora da Peneda, Arcos de Valdevez, Portugal by JoaoleitaoTRAVEL, on Flickr


Peneda by Atrapalhado, on Flickr

​


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Blue Mountains, Australia*

Blue Mountains in Australia

Photo is my own


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Inside Passage & Hubbard Glacier, Alaska (my photos taken summer 2007)









Inside Passage & Hubbard Glacier, Alaska (my photos taken summer 2007)









Inside Passage & Hubbard Glacier, Alaska (my photos taken summer 2007)









Inside Passage & Hubbard Glacier, Alaska (my photos taken summer 2007)









Inside Passage & Hubbard Glacier, Alaska (my photos taken summer 2007)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Sitka, Alaska (my photos taken summer 2007)









Sitka, Alaska (my photos taken summer 2007)









Sitka, Alaska (my photos taken summer 2007)









Sitka, Alaska (my photos taken summer 2007)


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nikkodemo said:


> *MEXICO - Taxco*
> 
> 
> Vista del Cristo Monumental por Rogel Luna, en Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

View form Al Salib by Fouad Hajj, on Flickr


North Lebanon


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Ben Lomond, Aberfoyle*, Scotland, the U.K.


Loch Ard by livvy lad, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Mount Hood*, Oregon, the United States


Mt Hood by peterspencer49, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Mount Xiang Gong, Guilin, China​*







https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1486650_620309611356090_1484248225_n.jpg​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*New Zealand​*


North End of Lake Wakatipu near Glenorchy by phomchick, on Flickr

Mount Cook by stevoarnold, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Punta Fiorelli*, Lombardy, Italy


pandori by claudius1954, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Lonely Mountain - Middle Earth*









http://www.thelandofshadow.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Lonely-Mountain3.jpg

:lol:

:cheers:​


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Mountains in the cloud*
Location: Ha Giang province, Vietnam.


Spectacularly cloudy mountain scenes of Minh Tan commune [2] by tunggp, on Flickr



Spectacularly cloudy mountain scenes of Minh Tan commune by tunggp, on Flickr



Spectacularly cloudy mountain scenes of Minh Tan commune [4] by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_Momotombo, Nicaragua






Source: my photobucket profile




_​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

New Zealand


Only the Pure by ctlim76, on Flickr​


----------



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

*Pakistan*


Credits: Atif Saeed
Chaand Billi, Shounter Pass, Astore Valley









Skardu 









Rakaposhi 









Khaplu


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Quebec Mountains

Mont Albert ( Chic-Chocs)








source:http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/North_America/Canada/Central/Quebec/Mont_Albert/photo1021797.htm


Mont Gosford (Eastern Township)








source:http://www.astrosurf.com/sg/Speciales/OMM/OMM.html

Mont D'Iberville ( Torngat Mountains range)









source:www.espaces.ca









source:http://www.lapresse.ca/photos/voyag...hp#743887-confins-nunavik-labrador-trone-plus

Charlevoix









source:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Altenstein Valley*, Trention-Alto Adige, Italy


Altenstein Valley by Youronas, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Grand Teton National Park*, Wyoming, USA


Welcome 2014 by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Sapa, Lao Cai, Vietnam*

Về bản by Le Hong Ha, on Flickr​


----------



## bruno bucher (Jan 19, 2008)

*SALCANTAY - PERU*









by orbiter_one​


----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

Stara planina, Bulgaria




























Rhodope mountains



















Photos by Evgeni Dinev


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*RUSSIA*

*Altay*​












































http://www.mountain.ru/article/article_display1.php?article_id=4274


----------



## DDragonNk (Oct 31, 2011)

*Sierra Nevada - Andalucía - Spain*












































Source: mountain-forecast.com & wikipedia


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Sapa, Lao Cai, Vietnam*

Sapa in snowing days by V-A-K, on Flickr


Sapa in snowing days by V-A-K, on Flickr​


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

new format on flickr sucks, where's the BB code?


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Zermatt*, Canton of Valais, Switzerland


Happy New Year 2014 by pierre hanquin, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kackar mountains, Rize Turkey, 









for more photos of Kaçkars: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.682122065162116.1073741868.123933584314303


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Sayan Mountains, Russia*​































































source http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/okluba/post208132609/


----------



## bruno bucher (Jan 19, 2008)

*Cordillera Huayhuash - Peru​*









by Xuberant Noodle​


----------



## bruno bucher (Jan 19, 2008)

*View volcanoes: Chachani, Misti and Pichu Pichu - Peru​*









by andarayaqp​


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Mount Kinabalu,Sabah,Malaysia​*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Mount McKinley, Denali Nat'l Park*, Alaska, the United States


Mount McKinley Reflection by Critter Seeker, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Franz Josef Glacier*, the Southern Alps, South Island, New Zealand


Franz Josef Glacier by Simon__X, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Klyuchevskoi Volcano, Russia​*









http://www.kamchatsky-krai.ru/fotografii-kamchatki/kluchevskoy/81-89.htm​


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Parra 1 said:


> Beirut, Lebanon by LAXFlyer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View on take off from Beirut Airport - Beirut City and Mount Sannine in the background on this clear and beautiful April morning!


zz


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Emosson, Canton of Valais*, Switzerland


Lac d'Emosson by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Derborence*, Canton of Valais, Switzerland


Derborence by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Altay, Russia*​








http://www.bayaninfo.ru/2011/09/27/severo-chuyskiy-hrebet-gornyiy-altay/


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Altay, Russia*









http://aermolitsky.livejournal.com/?skip=20&tag=%D0%90%D0%BB%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B9


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Aelius said:


> Rila mountain, the highest mountain range of Bulgaria and the Balkans, and the town of Boboshevo:
> 
> by teototi, http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1752880&CATEGORY_ID=78


,,


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Grand Teton National Park, Wyoming (first picture shows Mount Moran)*


Morning Song by James Neeley, on Flickr

The Gift of a New Day by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Mount McKinley, Alaska Range*


Mount McKinley by Critter Seeker, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Reine*, Lofoten, Nordland, Norway


Reine, Lofoten, Norway. by Bhalalhaika - passed 1 million views today. Thanks, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA - Agua, Acatenango, Fuego and Pacaya volcanoes:*



C_F said:


> *GUATEMALA
> 
> Volcanes de Agua, Acatenango y Fuego desde las faldas del Volcán de Pacaya:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA - Pacaya Volcano:*



C_F said:


> *GUATEMALA
> 
> Volcán de Pacaya a finales de Diciembre:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*CHILE - Torres del Paine:*



Vasthrash said:


> ^^
> Se agradece mucho tu opinión, _chihuaslife33_. Nos alegra leer que cada día hay mas gente que descubre el gran potencial en paisajes naturales que tiene nuestro país.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*CHILE - Aysén Strait:*



Vasthrash said:


> _*Estrecho Aysén*_
> 
> Región de Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*COLOMBIA - Cumbal Volcano:*



dimes said:


> *Volcán Cumbal - Col.*
> 
> 
> Cumbal (Colombia) por Eugeniusz Wetta, en Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

MT KILIMANJARO, TANZANIA

http://garychandler.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Tanzania-elephant-herd.jpg








​


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Velebit / Croatia*










by:www.aleksandargospic.com https://hr-hr.facebook.com/photo.ph...82049079.39941.133009303416737&type=1&theater


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Fitz Roy, Patagonia, Chile*


Monte Fitz Roy Sunrise by glness, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*New Zealand*


At days end... by VernsPics, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Stone Mountain: A granite monolith right outside of Atlanta.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

^^

With flip-flops, at the edge of the abyss. 

Youth is bold.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Nevado de Colima​*


mergedbear said:


> Nevado de Colima por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA - Atitlán Lake​*


C_F said:


> lake---mountains1 por dalexander, en Flickr
> 
> 
> lake-sunset1 por dalexander, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA - Land of Volcanoes​*


C_F said:


> *Desde el Tajumulco:*
> 
> 
> Guatemala_2014 657 Early morning vista from Volcán Tajumulco por Roger Nix's Travel Collection, en Flickr​





C_F said:


> *Desde el Volcán Zunil viendo hacia el este, el primero a nombrar, el San Pedro, detrás el Tolimán y el Atitlán, al fondo el Acatenango y el Fuego y escondido detrás del Acatenango aun se asoma el de Agua:*
> 
> 
> Guatemala_2014 434 Atitlán, from Volcán Zunil por Roger Nix's Travel Collection, en Flickr​





C_F said:


> *El Volcán Santiaguito diciendo presente...*
> 
> 
> Guatemala_2014 644 Santa María and Santiaguito, from Volcán Tajumulco por Roger Nix's Travel Collection, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*CHILE - Laja Lagoon National Park​*


ehh... said:


> _*Parque Nacional Laguna del Laja*_
> 
> Región del Bio Bio
> 
> ...


*CHILE - Los Cóndores Lagoon​*


Vasthrash said:


> :cheers:
> 
> _*Laguna Los Cóndores*_
> 
> ...


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Niu Bei Mountain 牛背山 China
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20476&extra=page=1&page=3


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*PERU - Querococha Lagoon​*


bruno bucher said:


> by Chris Taylor



*PERU - Pisac Valley​*


bruno bucher said:


> by Jmlaboy


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*PERU - Siula Grande​*


bruno bucher said:


> by CarmelH


*PERU - Arequipan Andes​*


bruno bucher said:


> by Vivian Aguilar


*PERU - Huascarán National Park​*


Ba‘al Zevûv;110926955 said:


> by Luisalbertohm


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*EL SALVADOR - Coatepeque Lake​*


EMH said:


>





Betocalo said:


> LAGO 3 por Lcoreas, en Flickr​





Betocalo said:


> Coatepeque Lake, El Salvador por ne5tor, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*BRAZIL - Roraiminha Mount​*


FromRio said:


> *Monte Roraiminha (ao fundo, Monte Roraima) - Roraima*



*BRAZIL - São Joaquim National Park​*


FAAN said:


> Serra Catarinense - Morro da Igreja by rbpdesigner, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Dhaulagiri and Annapurna III*

Dhaulagiri (I), 8167m, seen from Poon Hill, Nepal. 
Picture made by myself during my trek to Annapurna Base Camp.









Well one extra then 

Annapurna III, 7555m, Nepal


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Rhodope mountain, Bulgaria:


















by Dora Apostolova
http://www.flickr.com/photos/doraapostolova/9159042979/sizes/l/


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Monastery of St. Anthony the Great by rougetete, on Flickr

Lebanon


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Part of the Annapurna range seen from Tadapani, Nepal









pic made by myself


----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

Espectaculares!!!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Torres del Paine
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Carlos Diaz​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Castillo Hill
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Travesía Las Horquetas-Cerro Castillo por OUTDOORSTV, en Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[Unknown location in *the Sella group*], Italy


Sella Dolomites 2 by bingleyman2, on Flickr


----------



## Cho oyo (Dec 6, 2012)

peaks in east Tibet,China:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Meteorit above Passo Pordoi, Dolomites, Italy:
from left to right: la Marmolada (3342m), il Gran Vernel, il Padon, il gruppo del Sella con il Piz Boè (3085m, I think):










D.G.Bandion and Giuseppe Menardi, 9.2.2003.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Milky way above la Gusela, il Nuvolau, l'Averau and two Cinque Torri, Dolomites, Italy:










autor unknown, 21.2.2003.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Aurora borealis :nuts: above Rifugio Scoiattoli, Dolomites, Italy:
from left: il Lagazuoi, le Torri di Fanis, le Tofane and Cinque Torri










autor unknown, 20.11.2003.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Panorama with Venus and Mars in Dolomites, Italy:
from left: le Tofane, le Torri di Fanis, i Lavinores, l'Alpe di Senes riprese da Pala dell'Asco










autor unknown, 29.4.2004.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sky above Passo Giau, with Venus, Dolomites, Italy:
from left: la Gusela, le Tofane, il Cristallo, la Croda da Lago e i Lastoi de Formin










autor unknown, 6.10.2004.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Venus from Picco di Vallandro, Dolomites, Italy:
From left: il Grossglochner (Austria), la Punta Tre Scarperi, le Tre Cime di Lavaredo, il Cristallo e la Croda Rossa










autor unknown, 6.10.2004.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Valleey di Cortina D'Ampezzo when Moon is full:
from left: la Croda Rossa, il Cristallo e il Sorapis ripresi dal Becco d'Ajal










autor un known, 24.10.2004.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Above Rifugio Scoiattoli, Dolomites, Italy:
from left: le Tofane, le Cinque Torri, il Sorapis, l'Antelao, la Croda da Lago e i Lastoi de Formin










autor unknown, 5.11.2004.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Cortina on the left of the picture, San Vito di Cadore on the right:
from left: il Sorapis, il Pelmo, la Croda da Lago, la Marmolada, l'Averau e le Tofane










autor unknown, 12.2.2004.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Viewing towards south from Pomedes, Dolomites, Italy:
from left: il Faloria, il Sorapis, l'Antelao, il Pelmo, la Croda da Lago, il Civetta, il Nuvolau, l'Averau and Marmolada










autor unknown, 1.1.2005.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know the location, just mountains from left: le Tre Cime di Lavaredo, il Popera, i Cadini di Misurina, le Marmarole, il Sorapis and il Cristallino, Dolomites, Italy:










autor unknown, 15.1.2005.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Montepiana, Dolomites, Italy:
from left: la Cima Bulla, la Punta Tre Scarperi, le Tre Cime di Lavaredo e i Cadini di Misurina










autor unknown, 15.1.2005.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Tre Cime di Lavaredo, Dolomites, Italy:
from left: i Cadini di Misurina, le Tre Cime di Lavaredo, il Cristallo e Cima Bulla










autor unknown, 16.1.2005.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Dolomites (Italy) 360 from Rifugio Lagazuoi:
from left: Torri di Fanis, Tofane, Sorapiss, Antelao, Pelmo (3168m), Civetta (3220m), Pale di S.Martino, Marmolada, Gruppo del Sella:










autor unknown, 16.3.2005.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Unknown location, Dolomites, Italy:
from left: Civetta, Marmolada, Pelmo, Tofane, Croda Rossa, Sorapiss, Antelao










Giuseppe Menardi, 18.9.2005.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Panorama 360 from Croda del Becco (2900m), Dolomites, Italy:
from left: Alpi Aurine, Austrian Alps, Tre Cime di Lavaredo, Croda Rossa, Cristallo, Pelmo, Tofane, Sasso della Croce










by Giuseppe Menardi, 8.11.2005.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Do you like the panoramas, Bozen? 
Cielo da cima Tofana di Rozes (3224m), Dolomites, Italy:
from left: Gross Venediger, Tofane, Grossglochner, Cristallo, Alpi Carniche, Sorapiss, Antelao, Pelmo, Civetta, Pale di S. Martino, Marmolada e Gran Vernel, Gruppo del Sella 










by Giuseppe Menardi, 13.9.2006.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^ Yes! And that should have been better looking  .


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna vulcan, Sicily - Italy*

_Church of Sant'Alfio in Trecastagni village, province of Catania_











by Boris Behncke on Flickr











craters


















by Boris Behnke on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Romanian Carpathians*

*Trascău Mountains*




Bedeleu, Alba by Andrei Alexa, on Flickr



*Rodna Mountains*


Pasul Prislop - vedere spre munții Rodnei by BogdanGoim, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

097 by atlantagrrl, on Flickr

Lebanon


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Más una foto del rayo que golpeó el Cristo Redentor:









Source


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Orizaba's Peak seen from the city of Córdoba.*



Roverach said:


>


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Two days i ago i photographed the surroundings of Sunndalsøra, 3 hours south of Trondheim, Norway. It was a combined 12.5 hour long mountains skiing and solo-climbing trip to reach the summit. Enjoy the view, and see *more here*!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Bayan Bulak Grasslands at the foot of the Tianshan Mountains / 天山脚下巴音布鲁克草原*
Hejing County, Bayingolin Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










巴音布鲁克 by jhrxiong, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Abisko, Norrbotten County, Sweden*:


Kebnekaise par Njukca, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johannesbjork/12643920745/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johannesbjork/12644396064/in/set-72157641233479095/


Kebnekaise par Olov Jacobsen, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johannesbjork/12644385254/


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Korenščica, Slovenia*_ 12.02.2014










































Vir-http://www.mphoto.si/korenscica-ko-se-dela-dan/


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Vir-http://www.mphoto.si/korenscica-za-spremembo-popoldne/


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Vir-http://www.mphoto.si/korenscica-za-spremembo-popoldne/


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Fishtail / Machhapuchhre*

Some more pics of my trip last year in Nepal

Fishtail top from up close









Fishtail at sunset


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Amazing pics....:drool:


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Phra Nakhon Khiri royal palace , Phetchaburi province , Thailand*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12804981865/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*COLOMBIA - Sierra Nevada del Cocuy.​*


dimes said:


> *Sierra Nevada del Cocuy - Col.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*BOLIVIA - Huayna Potosí.*



Marce-mora said:


> *Huayna-Potosi 6.088 m*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Los Cabos​*


mergedbear said:


> *Los Cabos, Baja California*​
> Los Cabos por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

P.N. *ORDESA Y MONTE PERDIDO*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Annapurna (8,091 m)*
North-central Nepal


Annapurna Base Camp is an alpine amphitheatre surrounded by 360° views of the snow-capped mountains. Panorama Stitch (4200*700 right click see original) by ssndct, on Flickr


Trekkers leaving Annapurna Base Camp, Nepal (1400 X 933 see origianl size) by ssndct, on Flickr


Afternoon clouds covering Annapurna I (8091m,) (1122*1000 ) by ssndct, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*K2  (aka Chhogori - 8,611 m)* 
China-Pakistan Border









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markmccaughrean/12876356403/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Masherbrum (aka K1 - 7,821 m)*
Pakistan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markmccaughrean/12866087003/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Lechtaler Alpen, Austria:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Himalayas are always beautiful. :drool:


----------



## Talisker (Aug 26, 2002)

This is an absolutely incredible rare photo of the north face of Annapurna 1 seen in profile. It's difficult to appreciate the steepness of the face from the classic photos taken from base camp, but this one shows the face beautifully:










Also a great view of the 'Roc Noir' (the pyramid to the left of the photo).

From Mountains of Travel photos:
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r..._Uslt9-MnnAAc0o_8xVed_dg&ust=1394312273912862


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ superb picture!! WOW!  THX!


----------



## Talisker (Aug 26, 2002)

South face of Dhaulagiri (still yet to be climbed all the way to the summit):









www.summitpost.org 









www.markhorrell.com

The North face:









www.mountainsoftravelphotos.com









www.myhimalayas.com

The West face:









www.mountainsoftravelphotos.com (The Big Walls book)









www.planetmountain.com


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Pacaya,Guatemala*


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*My mountain trips...*

The last few years I've been to some more mountain places around the globe: Austrian alpes; a week walking in the Virgental area) and Andes (Lares trail en Colca Canyon in Peru). 

Together with the Nepal pics I have made a selection which I selected for this thread. But I am not gonna post them al at once  
At random I will post some pics from all those travels.

Nepal - Annapurna South, Fishtail and flowers.









Peru - El Misti (5822m) seen from the great city of Arequipa









Austria - Virgental


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Ljubljana with the Alps in the background*


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

The urban mountains of Los Angeles, the Santa Monica range.


----------



## Talisker (Aug 26, 2002)

Chogolisa (7665 m), Karakoram. Incredible that this was almost climbed by the Duke of the Abruzzi in 1909.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chogolisa


Chogolisa sunset by Javier Camacho Gimeno, on Flickr









http://www.summitpost.org

My avatar photo. This is one of the most amazing mountaineering photos ever taken. It shows Herman Buhl climbing Chogolisa, taken by Kurt Diemberger. The weather started to turn bad and Buhl was worried they would lose their way and fall through a cornice. Unfortunately that's exactly what did happen. Diemberger managed to sidestep out of the way, but when he turned round, Buhl was gone forever









http://www.mountainsoftravelphotos.com

Eerie final footsteps of one the greatest mountaineers of all time:









www.borthwick.com


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Annapurna South, Zupalsee and Colca Canyon*

some pics from me 

Annapurna South, 7219m









Zupalseehutte, 2350m in the Virgentalarea of Austria









Colca Canyon, Peru









Colca Canyon, Peru


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Who's ever heard of Slogen or Stetind? If the places below were in the American West, they'd be among the most celebrated national parks in the world. It amazes me that Brits travel vast distances to "ooh" and "ahh" at California's Yosemite or New Zealand's Milford Sound, yet remain totally ignorant of equal grandeur far closer to home.

Sometimes the hype is worth it. The Grand Canyon, for instance, is genuinelly unique (or at least the finest example of its kind.) And I'm not arguing that Yosemite or Milford Sound are not beautiful, because they undoubtedly are. But why does the tourist industry bombard us with millions of glossed-up highly-saturated images of certain places, yet almost entirely ignores others of equal beauty?

It's not as simple as saying that English speaking countries are far more active in promoting their scenic splendour than peers in Europe and elsewhere (though in general this remains true). After all there's no shortage of obscure magnificence tucked away in the vast wilderness of America, Canada, and New Zealand. And some of Europe's scenic highlights - the Matterhorn or Santorini for example - are promoted and embedded in our subconscious to almost the same degree as American counterparts.

I think there's great injustice in this unequal promotion, yet it also provides an opportunity for those willing to dig deeper to discover grandeur away from the tourist hordes. Indeed that's part of the value of this thread!

I think these views of Slogen and Stetind are all the more special for the fact that there's no road/cable car access, viewing deck, souvenir shop, cafe, etc, for millions of tourists per year to shoot holiday snaps, as there are in the tourist honeypots of the American West, Canadian Rockies, or Swiss Alps.


Slogen and Hjørundfjorden viewed from Grotdal, Norway









Stetind and friends in Norway's far north, beyond the Arctic Circle


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Nevado de Toluca, MÉXICO*


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Volcán Cuexcomate, Mexico*
known as the smallest volcano in the world.








Inside the Volcano


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Tacaná Volcano*


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*some more mountains pics*

Here are some more pictures taking by myself.

Views including the Sabacaya (5976m) and Ampato (6288m) vulcanoes from Mirador de los Andes, a pass we went over during our Peru trip at 4910m altitude! 









Cloudy skies (Annapurna region, Nepal)









Houses up high









Virgental, mountains and cows


----------



## Talisker (Aug 26, 2002)

gabo79 said:


> Who's ever heard of Slogen or Stetind?


Interesting post and stunning mountains, although I'm not sure what your getting at. You're talking about the 'injustice' in the lack of recognition, but then correctly point out that the lack of tourist shops etc. makes them more special. Having recognition but without the tourists sounds like wanting to have your cake and eat it. Wouldn't it be better if these mountains remained unknown by the hordes?


----------



## bruno bucher (Jan 19, 2008)

*HUANTSAN (6395 m) - PERU*









by edo_unp​


----------



## bruno bucher (Jan 19, 2008)

*NEVADO CHICON - PERU*









by Sol & Luna lodge spa​


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Peaks and stuff*

Morning suns at mountainstops Nepal, seen from Poon Hill



























Going into the sanctuary.










Peru, Colca Canyon









Virgental


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Popocatépetl Volcano:​*


mergedbear said:


> *Popocatepetl*​





Grajales said:


> *Popocatépet*





Grajales said:


> *Popocatepelt*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Sumidero Canyon:​*


Grajales said:


> *Sumidero Canyon, Chiapas*





Grajales said:


> Sumidero Canyon


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Copper Canyon:​*


009 said:


> Copper Canyon, Chihuahua
> 
> 
> Sentado arriba las barranca por Mario Graziano, en Flickr





Grajales said:


> *Copper Canyon, Chihuahua*


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Iztaccihuatl, Mexico*


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Popocatepelt, Mexico*


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

New Zealand


Dobson Valley, NZ. by gold-miner, on Flickr

Queenstown Panorama / New Zealand by Sebastian Warneke, on Flickr

Why climb? by VernsPics, on Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

The first pic is simply: 

*MEXICO - Popocatépetl.​*


mergedbear said:


> *Nuestra Señora de los remedios, Puebla*​
> Nuestra Señora de los remedios por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow! :master:
Amazing mountains! :master:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains, Romania*




Masivul Bucegi by pres_mihai, on Flickr




Hazy sky by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Natural pyramid mountain 'Tusa Hill', Antioquian Andes -South America.


Cerro de Tusa by cantorbea, Flickr


cerro-tusa byOrlandoOviedo, Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8115324088/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlota1086/12449393574/sizes/l/

:lol::lol::lol:​


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

What a thread.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Dhaulagiri & Lasorlinghutte Virgental*

Nepal: Mighty Dhaulagiri, 8167m



















Austria, Virgental, Lasorlinghutte (2350m), down in the valley









Lasorlinghutte from closeby


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Nepal and Peru*

Nepal, Annapurna region


















Peru


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bucegi Massif seen from Râșnov


Forest, mountain, cloud, sky by haelio, on Flickr

*Montreux Riviera, Switzerland*


Montreux Riviera by francey71, on Flickr


Sonchaux by francey71, on Flickr


TOUR BAYART Saillon by francey71, on Flickr

*Le Chablais, Switzerland*


Fog (on Explore) by francey71, on Flickr


Le Chablais by francey71, on Flickr

*Derborence, Switzerland*


Derborence by francey71, on Flickr


Derborence II by francey71, on Flickr


Lever de lune by francey71, on Flickr

*Western Morava, Central Serbia*


Ovcar-Kablar George Landscape of Exceptional Features Photo Dragan Bosnic von IUCNweb auf Flickr

*Mt. Mučanj, Western Serbia*


----------



## Metufer (Mar 9, 2014)

*Popocatépetl and Iztaccíhuatl, Mexico*

Popocatépetl and Iztaccíhuatl" the volcanoes Popocatépetl ("the Smoking Mountain") and Iztaccíhuatl ("white woman" in Nahuatl, sometimes called the Mujer Dormida "sleeping woman" in Spanish) which overlook the Valley of Mexico. The most common variety relates the Nahua romance of the princess Iztaccíhuatl and the warrior Popocatépetl. This tale is recorded in several different versions.


----------



## hugo31 (Apr 4, 2010)

misti arequipa por hugos31, en Flickr


----------



## hugo31 (Apr 4, 2010)

arequipa volcan por hugos31, en Flickr 
arequipa por hugos31, en Flickr


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Virgental - hiking between lodges*


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/tRh3V.jpg
*Mount Thor, Canada: Earth's greatest vertical drop*


----------



## Metufer (Mar 9, 2014)

*Cerro del Picacho and Cerro de la Mesa*

*Cerro del Muerto, Aguascalientes, MX*


















*Cerro de la Mesa, Jalisco, MX*


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Tacaná, México*


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/aVDdG.jpg


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Annapurna Himal*

Poon Hill views









Annapurna South









Views from Annapurna Base Camp


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Corona del Inca Volcano. Argentina.*


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/zkahmbF.jpg


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/uZXWdne.jpg


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/4YKu8WM.jpg


----------



## hugo31 (Apr 4, 2010)

AREQUIPA volcan andes por hugos31, en Flickr


----------



## Talisker (Aug 26, 2002)

Kunyang Chhish (7852 m):









www.razzetti.com









www.babanov.com


Kunyang Chhish East:








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunyang_Chhish_east


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! :master:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Frockling said:


> http://i.imgur.com/4YKu8WM.jpg


^^
Where is that?


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

Lans said:


> ^^
> Where is that?


I believe china


----------



## pak star (Jun 12, 2012)

Turbat Pakistan
.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Saraktashskiy rayon, Orenburgskaya oblast (Orenburg Oblast)










Photo by: Б.Ярцев (B. Yartsev) via panoramio


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Баджальский хребет / Above the Siberia near Chabarovsk, Verkhnebureinsky District, Khabarovsk Krai










Photo by: Stepan Hasek


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parra 1 said:


> Spectacular View - Lebanon by whl.travel, on Flickr
> 
> Lebanon


Amazing landforms!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cool Lebanon.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*DEDO DE DEUS | TERESÓPOLIS | BRAZIL*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*49 - Uluru-Kata Tjuta National Park - Austrália*​
Uluru é sem dúvidas um dos mais famosos símbolos do país. Pesquisas arqueológicas descobriram no local diversas pinturas de povos aborígenes. O parque é considerado também pela Unesco como um dos mais ricos e complexos ecossistemas da Terra. 


239/365 在世界中心尋找愛 por 雯菇, no Flickr


Uluru Pink Sunset por Mark Wassell, no Flickr


Sunrise at Ayers Rock por E04, no Flickr


Sunrise Over Uluru por wbirt1, no Flickr


Uluru Runoff #2 por apurdam (Andrew), no Flickr


----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z88qfGY7x3g

mountainous regions of Georgia.. photo slide


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Mount Roraima, between Brazil, Venezuela and Guyana









drshoman2009​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Volcán Osorno, Chile*


Volcán Osorno, Chile von JH_1982 auf Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Mount Kilimanjaro / Kenya









Black Sickle​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> *5 - Rock Islands, Palau​*
> Trata-se de um conjunto de pequenas ilhas de calcário (exatamente 445, sendo todas desabitadas), provenientes de mais de 360 espécies de corais que se formaram na superfície do mar Índico, que a cada ano atraem um grande número de turistas. O local, ainda, é um importante santuário de conservação de tubarões, tartarugas e peixes.
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Annapurna region, Nepal*

In the Annapurna region


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Altai Mountains, Russia

Photos from Svetlana Shupenko







[/URL]


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Zugspitze, Garmisch-Partenkirche - the highest mountain in Germany



















photos from: Zugspitze









Photo by: Felix Röser - Photography‎


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Nebelhorn, Bavaria, Germany









Photo from: Das Höchste









Jörg Salzer









Foto: IgluLodge


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mt. Matterhorn, Switzerland

"The Toblerone Mountain"









Matterhorn by Sysop via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mt. Caucasus, Georgia side









The Queen of Caucasus by Mikheil Samkharadze via flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mount Hood, Oregon [2592x1944] by EditaKaye, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*ARGENTINA | The Andes*



argnic said:


> LOS ANDES-MENDOZA (ARGENTINA) por marce/VIAJERO, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*BOLIVIA | Sajama National Park*



Marce-mora said:


> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO | Chichonal Volcano*


Volcán Chichonal by jaime avalos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*EL SALVADOR | Izalco Volcano*



Betocalo said:


> Volcán de Izalco by Gabriel Vides Vides, on Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA | Atitlán Lake*



C_F said:


> Wonderful Atitlan por ivan castro guatemala, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*EL SALVADOR | San Vicente Volcano*



Kenni said:


> Volcano San Vicente, El Salvador by chieftravelwriter, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*CHILE | Piloto Glacier*



Lans said:


> Créditos


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO | Pico de Orizaba*


Pico De Orizaba, Veracruz by LANCER., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO | Popocatépetl*


Volcán Popocatépetl by LANCER., on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Mount BATOK*
East Java, Indonesia

Mount Bromo, Indonesia by Albert Photo, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Edil Arda said:


> .over Istanbul_ by bass_nroll, on Flickr


wow Mts behind.


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*MT. SINABUNG from MT. SEBAYANG*
Sumatera Main Island, Indonesia

Mt.Sinabung View from Mt.Sibayak by Sayid Budhi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*BOLIVIA | Sajama National Park*


Road to Nevado Sajama , Bolivia by Kenneth Back, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*UNITED STATES | Mount St Helens*


St Helens at sunset by YuriZhuck, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*CHILE | Parinacota and Pomerape Volcanoes*


_MG_5721 by jmtenne, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*PHILIPPINES | Mayon Volcano*


Mt.Mayon by Arnel S. Bautista, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> Oliveiras em *Granada - Andalucia*
> 
> 
> Grenade , Espagne ..olivers et Sierra Nevada .. por têteenlair, en Flickr


*Tenerife*

[/QUOTE]..


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Last october and early november I went back to Nepal, now for a 17 day hike to Gokyo and Everest Base Camp so enough pictures of mountains to post here


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*FRANCE | Chaine de Belledone*


Sunrise - "Chaine de Belledonne" sun lights by f1ijp, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*NEPAL | Annapurna*


Annapurna mountains, Nepal by Andrew Eadie (andreweadiephotography.com), on Flickr


Annapurna mountains, Nepal by Andrew Eadie (andreweadiephotography.com), on Flickr


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Ama Dablam










Thamskeru









pictures by myself


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ the picture on top is of Ama Dablam (6812m) but the second picture is of Thamskeru (6623m) with the town of Namche Bazaar in the foreground. But i guess you already knew that since you've been there 

A panorama from one of the peaks i climbed in an isolated area of Alaska full of unexplored mountains. Spent 4 weeks in a tent on various locations in this image.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Chile

Nevados Payachatas*








Source

*Nevados Quimsachata*








Source

*Altiplano*








Source


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

samba_man said:


> *Rødøyløva, Helgeland, Noruega *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*UNITED STATES | Monterey Peninsula*


Big Sur by Simon__X, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*In Costa Rica*



Tillor87 said:


>


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pissis Volcano, Catamarca Province, Argentina.*



Photo taken by me.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Dientes de Navarino
Navarino Island, Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Dientes Circuit Trek on Navarino Island by Johnathan Esper, on Flickr.​


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

picture by myself


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Coyhaique, Chile*


Dejando Coyhaique hacia el norte (tomada desde el bus) by m.allende_visionsnature, on Flickr


Dejando Coyhaique hacia el norte (tomada desde el bus) by m.allende_visionsnature, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yosemite National Park, USA*


Tunnel View by B.C.III Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campo Imperatore, Italy*


the little Tibet by Antonio Martorella, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Chaltén, Argentina*


Rumbo a "El Chalten" by pniselba, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luzern, Switzerland*


Pilatus mountain, Luzern (3) by M.Shafiq Chandaiser, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Geiranger, Norway*


La Belleza de Geiranger by Pepe Palao, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhone Alpes, France*


Entering the Clouds by motståndet, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Flamencos Natural Reserve, Chile*

Reserva Nac. Los Flamencos / Laguna Chaxa by Felipe Bustamante, on Flickr


----------



## april927 (Dec 22, 2014)

*great*

hope one day can reach one of these! cheers


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Roadway to Geiranger, Norway*


Camino a Geiranger by Pepe Palao, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Geirangerfjord, Norway*


El fiordo Geirangerfjord by Pepe Palao, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Banff, Canada*


Above The Clouds by ard89, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yosemite, USA*


Yosemite NP -116 by frank.kocsis1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cascadia, USA*


Summer in the North Cascades by Lidija Kamansky, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Grand Canyon, USA*


Grand Canyon -71 by frank.kocsis1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Alpes*


Alpes by Nosaje, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Monte Acquaviva, Italy









**Dizzying Display* by Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr*

*"On the edge of a dizzying Vallone delle Tre Grotte, a valley that is carved deep into the body of a monumental Maiella group in the Italian 
Apennines. Across the valley, above the autumn colored sides, Monte Acquaviva (2725m) rises, bathed in the setting sun*" -- Author


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Corno Grande, Italy









**Take My Breath Away* by Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr

"On the way to the summit of Corno Grande (2914m), the highest peak of the Apennines and the Italian boot, it is not a problem to find 
an excuse to pause and look back, because your breath stops figuratively and literally*" -- Author


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rocky Mountians, Canada*


Jasper Tramway by laskaproject, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mount Fuji, Japan*


Before sunrise by shinichiro*@OSAKA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Torres del Paine, Chile*


Torres del Paine al atardecer by Consuelo Vergara Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mount Rainier, USA*


Mount Rainier over Tipsoo Lake by seattlelewis, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jasper National Park, Canada*


Spirit Island, Jasper Alberta by B.E.K., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nelson Lakes, New Zealand*


Mountain Layers, Nelson Lakes by shadow1621, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guardsman Pass, USA*


Autumn Panorama at Guardsman Pass, Utah by jkuphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Llaima Volcano, Chile*


Amanecer desde el Campamento by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huerquehue National Park, Chile*


Panorama Cumbre San Sebastián by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quebrada Sarapococha, Peru*


View into the Quebrada Sarapococha from Cerro San Antonio - Day 5 on the Huayhuash Trek in Peru by AllOverThePlanet, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Cojines Valley, Colombia*


Valle de los cojines by Fredy Gómez Suescún, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Antioquia, Colombia*


Montañas cerca a Santa Fe de Antioquia / Mountains by jjrestrepoa (busy), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cerro Peine, Chile*


Cerro Peine by alvaro sepulveda, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pointe de l'Eyssina in **French Alps, France*









*Eruption* by Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr*

*"Well, it is not a volcano eruption in Iceland, but Pointe de l'Eyssina (2837m) in the French Alps, ripping the clouds at sunset*" -- Author


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Mountains behind Maccherma









Gokyo 2nd Lake

pics made by me.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arhuaycocha Lagoon, Peru*









by altimiras


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Malacara Canyon, Brazil*


Refúgio Pedra Afiada - Cânion Malacara by Joca0162, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Murcia, Spain*


Infinite | Infinito by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guilin, China*


Li River October 2014 by Merrill Heit, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aguas Calientes, Peru*


Aguas Calientes by Felipe González photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Danta di Cadore, Italy*


Montagne by Eros Cerello, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna Vulcan, Sicily - Italy*

_from toolbooth of Highway A18 Catania-Messina_











by Alessandro Lo Piccolo Hollweger on Flickr


----------



## kaleidoskop (Jan 17, 2012)

Puntiagudo Volcano, Chile


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Spring Mountains, USA*


Spring Mountains Panorama by 75Central Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Glacier National Park, USA*


Lake Josephine HDR Panorama by Brandon Kopp, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Packers Roost, USA*


Going To The Sun Road HDR by Brandon Kopp, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Maria and Santiaguito Volcanoes, Guatemala*



Volcan Santiaguito y Santa Maria por ivan castro guatemala, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


MAV 470 002 mit REX by TheKnaeggebrot, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Drakensberg Mountains, South Africa*


IMG_9845_DxO by bb_productionz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Atlas Mountains, Morocco*


Morocco - Atlas Mountains: Mountain Road by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sierra Nevada, USA*


Road to California by Nicolas Bourque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Grand Canyon, USA*


Grand Canyon, Arizona by Darren W Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuolumne Meadows, USA*


Half Dome by Aurex_F, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mandi, India*


Prashar by Sougata2013, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mangart, Julian alps, Italy*









*Time to Reflect* by  Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr*

*"Mighty north wall of Mangart (2678m) reflects in the Upper Lago di Fusine lake during the tranquil morning in the Italian part of Julian Alps" *


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Cho Oyu & Taboche*









Cho Oyu (8201m), Nepal









Taboche (6542m), Nepal

pics made by me.


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*La Meije, French alps, France*









*Goliath* by Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr*
*
"Mighty La Meije (3984m / 13,071ft) and its north wall, the second highest mountain in the wild Ecrins group in the French Alps, 
rips the clouds carried by a strong SW wind"* -- Author


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huantsan Volcano, Peru*


Huantsan by Eduardo_VIP, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Machu Picchu, Peru*


Machu Picchu, Peru by Danny--Boy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Machu Picchu, Peru*


Machu Picchu Montana, Peru by Danny--Boy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colca Canyon, Peru*


Colca Canyon, Peru by Danny--Boy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Torres del Paine, Chile*


Chili - Torres del Paine by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dolomites, Italy*


Passo Pordoi, Dolomites by clodio61, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Rocheure, France*


vallée de la rocheure by vincent_lescaut, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arequipa, Peru*


Colca Canyon, Peru by Danny--Boy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhodope Mountains, Bulgaria*


Rhodope mountains by Ivaylo Madzharov - Pictures from Bulgaria, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Le Conte Canyon, USA*


Mt. Johnson, Le Conte Canyon, and the deep Sierra by Tim Lawnicki, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hà Giang, Vietnam*

HA8_5259_15 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## okach1 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Tukuringra Ridge, Russia*



















:cheers:

http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/64494.html


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yosemite, USA*


Dropback by unfrequented, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queenstown, New Zealand*


Remarkable ! by oceanchange, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Uhuaia, Argentina*


ushuaia argentina by Michael Leggero, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


Glowing Mauna Kea by Raiatea Arcuri, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pico de Orizaba, Mexico*


Pico de Orizaba, Veracruz-Puebla by Sergio Romero Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mont Blanc, France*


Mont Blanc, Chamonix Francia by Sergio Romero Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Popo and Izta Volcanoes, Mexico*


Popocatépetl e Iztaccíhuatl, Puebla-Estado de México by Sergio Romero Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## kareen21 (Feb 3, 2015)

What a beautiful mountain. Great photos Nikkodemo, thanks dude.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*New Zealand*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kruger National Park, South Africa*


Kruger National Park by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Svaneti, Georgia*


Svaneti by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Svaneti, Georgia*


Svaneti by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Svaneti, Georgia*


Svaneti by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Armenia*


Armenia by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mount Ararat, Armenia*


Armenia by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cape Town, South Africa*


Cape Town by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valle D'Aosta, Italy*


Little St. Bernard Pass by fede_gen88, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna Vulcan, Sicily - Italy*

yesterday






































http://galleria.lasiciliaweb.it


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Boyshow said:


> *Santa Magdalena is a small town in the Dolomites of northeast Italy. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Taiwan*

DSC_3323 by CheerC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Zig_Zag said:


> *Man-Pupu-Nyer, Komi Republic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mount Fuji, Japan*


evening is coming : Mt.Fuji　 by gudonjin, on Flickr


Evening Mt.Fuji (from west side) 山梨県立美術館からの富士山 by gudonjin, on Flickr


view of Mt.Fuji from the north side山梨側からの富士山 by gudonjin, on Flickr


view from a hill: Mt.Fuji by gudonjin, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Mayon Volcano, Philippines*


Lenticular Clouds, Mayon Volcano by funtastic.philippines, on Flickr


Mayon Volcano, Philippines (photo by Melvin Baroga) [1200x797] by ryanshamlett, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Houshmman said:


> Entre parques urbanos e reservas florestais, resolvi mostrar para vocês o que são, na minha opinião, as áreas verdes mais bonitas e fascinantes da Alemanha. Espero que gostem e caso alguém discorde, tem total liberdade para mostrarem os seus preferidos. Assim como a coletânea dos melhores estádios alemães, nessa coletânea eu também não farei ranking.
> 
> *Nationalpark Sächsische Schweiz*
> 
> ...


..


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*PAKISTAN*
Paradise by Zolashine, on Flickr
Naphogolo (Hispar La Basecamp), Pakistan

Into the Abyss II by Zolashine, on Flickr
Hispar La, Pakistan

Great Trango (6286m) Cathedral Tower (5866m) Lobsang Spire (5707m) by Mountain Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Alps, Switzerland*


The Big Three by oobwoodman, on Flickr


The colors of Gstaad by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mont Blanc, France*


Mont Blanc by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Alps*

Just 3 months ago by oobwoodman, on Flickr


I'm ready for my close-up, Mr. De Mille by oobwoodman, on Flickr


It's going to be a beautiful day by oobwoodman, on Flickr


The Big Three by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## *Tomodachi Maikeru* (Apr 16, 2015)

Mount Akagi Japan, 100km from Tokyo.


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*PAKISTAN*

Explore Pakistan - Paya by Shehzaib YK, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pakistan *

Hunza the Beautiful by Usman miSki, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pakistan*

K2 Peak (8611m) Concordia, Gilgit Baltistan (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr

Arang Kel, Neelum Valley (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr

Arang Kel, Neelum Valley (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Pakistan


Baluchistan, Pakistan
Understanding........... by A Perfect Heart, on Flickr

Symmetry by A Perfect Heart, on Flickr

Pegs by A Perfect Heart, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Alejo_Raa said:


> *Ciudad de México*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mount Shasta, USA*


Mount Shasta by El Justy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pico de Orizaba, Mexico*


Pico de Orizaba by Isaac Michán, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Alps*


View of the Alps From Pilatus Mountain, Lucerne, Switzerland by mitchelljayreiff, on Flickr


Versam, Switzerland by mitchelljayreiff, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Drakensberg/ South Africa-Lesotho*


Looking North through layers of the Drakensberg by abbobbotho, on Flickr


Lesotho - Sani Pass - Drakensberg by sh_fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## blackfire1624 (Feb 9, 2015)

Amazing Pakistan and Lesotho


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Cool to see Lesotho, Getting a good picture of those mountains which I will see myself in september this year.

That K2 pic is just AWESOME!! mg:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Annapurna - Nepal*


_C181283 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


_C171074 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Himalayas, Nepal*


_C181258 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


_C311726 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Himalayas, Nepal*


_C240276 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


_C181261 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thessaly, Greece*


_7177754_55 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


P1100555 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


_7167649_52 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thessaly, Greece*


P1100569 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


_7267534 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


_7167585_88 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


_7167657_59 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Himalayas, Nepal*


PB300693 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


P1012866_68 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


PC111418 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Panamint Mountains, USA*


Panamint Pano by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Canisp and Suilven, Assynt by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Ben Arthur Vista by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Mt. Baldy Hikers by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pakistan *


Mountains in pakistan by Dr Mudassar Ranjha, on Flickr
Murree Hills


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pakistan*


Classy Morning by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr
Chilmarabad, Broghal ,Chitral


Banak Pass 4964m by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr
Baltistan, Pakistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pakistan*

Skardu Dunes by Max Loxton, on Flickr


Upper Kachura Lake by Max Loxton, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pakistan* 

Polo by aonsafdar, on Flickr

Shandur polo ground is the highest polo ground in the world


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Soft Sun on Shasta by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


Soft Sun on Shasta by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Soft Sun on Shasta by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


Soft Sun on Shasta by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Alps*


Berchtesgaden by akbarber, on Flickr


Stelvio Pass, Italy by akbarber, on Flickr


Pilgrimage Church of Maria Gern - Berchtesgaden by akbarber, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Mt. Geumjeong in Busan, South Korea*
부산 금정산 금샘









by me

This rock always has water in it. It's near the top of Geumjeongsan (금정산), but requires you to get up some very steep rocks with ropes that are already there. I had to hook my tripod on my bag because I absolutely needed both hands free. It's only a few meters up, but still a lot of trust in those ropes.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


Ravello (1) by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gibraltar, UK*


Fels von Gibraltar by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr


Affenfels by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mount Hood, USA*


Mt Hood from PIR back straight by me2ewe, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Innsbruck, Austria*


Innsbruck by Juan Salmoral, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queenstown, New Zealand*


Fall by Juan Salmoral, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tongariro, New Zealand*


Wuthering heights by Juan Salmoral, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Zealand*


Frozen lands by Juan Salmoral, on Flickr


Welcome to Moria by Juan Salmoral, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pakistan*









Rama Meadows









Road to Astore from Chillam









Naltar Valley

Source: http://www.dawn.com/news/1180548/exploring-rama-meadows-and-the-isolation-at-naltar
Photographer: S.M. Bukhari


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Saudi Arabia*

[مدينة العلا by Mansour AL-Fayez, on Flickr
Al Ula, Madinah


Mount. Sayrah II by Hussain Sultan Al-Kahtani, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Iran*


Shiraz, Iran by Emad Aljumah, on Flickr


Tehranian Tehran (6) by peyman abkhezr, on Flickr

Persian Serenity (explore) by Billy Wilt, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Iran*

ALBORZ / Damāvand by Hans-Huckebein, on Flickr
Iran highest mountain


IMG_7598 by ninara, on Flickr
Sanandaj, Kurdestan, Iran


Untitled by Ali Shokri, on Flickr
Near Tabriz


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pakistan*


Synchronistic Pattern (HDR) by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on Flickr
Nilor Valley


Mount Murree by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on Flickr
View from Lower Topa


Altit Village & Fort by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Bangladesh*

Bandorban by Crysis Rubel, on Flickr

Around Boga Lake by Crysis Rubel, on Flickr

Rangamati Lake by ganpoka:;, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Yemen*


Yemen 2005 - Wadi Doan by José García, on Flickr


In the mountains by Martins Jansons, on Flickr


hadramaout - yemen - 13 by hors-saison, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Morocco*


atlas mountains by Ephraim Muller, on Flickr


Highest Village in the Toubkal National Park, Atlas mountains. by doublejeopardy, on Flickr


Morocco-148 by Aitor Salaberria, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Morocco*


Atlas landscape by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


In the valley by Tris, on Flickr


Follow the path.. Imlil, Morocco by Antonio Cinotti, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Morocco*


Le village d'Arroumd, Haut-Atlas by Mehdi AIT HAMMOU, on Flickr


Aït Souka, Haut-Atlas, Maroc by Mehdi AIT HAMMOU, on Flickr


Paysages montagneux, Asni, Maroc by Mehdi AIT HAMMOU, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Saudi Arabia*


Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


asir by abdullah altihani, on Flickr


Untitled by Fisal ALgosair, on Flickr
Abha, Asir Region


Jizan Fayfa Mountain-4995 by Linda Polik, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Yemen*


The beautiful Sabre Mountains. by Mayank Pandey, on Flickr


Yemen by basil, on Flickr
Hadramaut desert, village on a hillslope


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Yemen*


Ibb , Yemen by MrMax Mamdooh, on Flickr


A village in the Haraz mountains in Yemen by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Concepción, Nicaragua*


Volcan Concepción, Nicaragua by Leafarhidalgo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rivas, Nicaragua*


From one volcano to another... by Joel Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Leon, Nicaragua*


Volcan San Cristobal by Leafarhidalgo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Concepción, Nicaragua*


Nicaraguan volcanoes by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Leon, Nicaragua*


Momotombo Volcano, León, Nicaragua, Central America by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Algeria *


bridges, cliffs, sunset, constantine, algeria by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


Assekrem > Hoggar > Southern Algeria by Norbert Righetto, on Flickr


algeria landscape by albatros11, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Algeria *


Monument in Constantine , Algeria by Alaa Benz, on Flickr


A Preview From Wonderland by Yacine Sichaib, on Flickr

Montagne de Djurdjura/ La Kabylie (les Berbère/imazighen) d'Algérie by Kamel BOUIZRI, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Algeria*

Montagne des Babors. by Yassin Belahsene, on Flickr


collo city mars 2014 by Mohamed lamine feligha, on Flickr


collo panorama by Mohamed lamine feligha, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pakistan*


Lush Green Meadow by Imran Rashid, on Flickr
Gabina Jabba, Swat Valley, Pakistan









Sakhra Swat by https://ssl.panoramio.com/user/1440587


Shar Dara, Swat Valley, Pakistan [2048x1365] by Murtaza Mahmud by Fredrik Håkansson, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna Vulcan, Sicily - Italy*


_The new eruption started few days ago_


























































by _*Rosario Patané*_
http://www.lasiciliaweb.it/fotogalleria/129232


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pakistan*


Clouds Floating Upward by Imran Rashid, on Flickr

Gabeena Jabba, Swat, KPK



Mankial Mountains Kalam Valley, Swat by Arshad Ali, on Flickr


Chitral photos 17916 to 932 with caption inside of each one 10 no by Ground Report, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pakistan*


Shandoor Evening by Karrar Haidri, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*German Alps*


Blick von der Kampenwand nach Süden in die Zentralalpen - View to the south to the Central Alps from the Kampenwand ~ Explore by Katharina, on Flickr


Sunny autumn day in the mountains ... ~ Explore by Katharina, on Flickr


Alpspitze by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Switzerland*


Beautiful morning in Switzerland ... by Katharina, on Flickr


Mountains of Corsica - Korsika's Berge by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Pakistan


Unseen Balochistan by Mooeey Zooeey's Clicks, on Flickr


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Lobuche East and West peak, Khumbu region Nepal, pic made by me november 2014.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Ama Dablam and little part of Tshola Tso glacier lake, Khumbu region Nepal. Pic made by me, november 2014


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Gorakshep and Pumori, Khumbu region Nepal, pic made by me november 2014


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Luino by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


Fiordo...... Verbano by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valais, Switzerland*


On the rocks by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


Aletsch by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Piedmont, Italy*


Mi piego..... ma non mi spezzo by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alsace, France*


Vosges in bleu by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nordland, Norway*


Vesteralen....... by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trentino - Alto Adige, Italy*


Majerins + Majerins by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


Com'è dura la vita in montagna ..... by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nordland, Norway*


Isole Vesteralen by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Umbria, Italy*


Buon Compleanno....... ITALIA by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Araucania, Chile*


Valle de Ránquil by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Monte Tronador by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huanuco, Peru*


Entrada a la Quebrada Wayac - Cordillera Huayhuash by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Obwalden, Switzerland*


Beautiful morning in Switzerland ... by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Petra, Jordan*


Blick zu den Königsgräbern in Petra/Jordanien - View of king tombs, Petra/Jordan ~ Explore by Katharina, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Driving down from the Croce Domini Pass - Italia by Katharina, en Flickr


View from Stelvio Pass (Stilfser Joch) - Italy by Katharina, en Flickr


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta, Colombia*


Vista della Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta dal rio Palomino by Matias Recondo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cape Town, South Africa*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*PAKISTAN*


Passu Cathedral by Mansoor Zaidi, on Flickr


----------



## tomasterisk (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow. This makes me want to visit Obwalden. Very peaceful-looking.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tongariro, New Zealand*


Tongariro, New Zealand by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arequipa, Peru*


Misti volcanoe (5822m) is the local mountain of Arequipa by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuzco, Peru*


Machu Picchu by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Antartica*


Mountains of the Antarctic Peninsula by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


Mountains of the Antarctic Peninsula by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bhutan*


Cheri Monastery View by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mtskheta-Mtianeti, Georgia*


Jvari Monastery View over Mtskheta by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Unnamed mountain above Leogang Austria:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Mountains rising out of an ocean of fog, near les Menuires, France:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Cumbres de los Cerros Coluli - Reserva Nacional Llanquihue (Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Volcan Puntiagudo - Petrohue (Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Volcan Calbuco - Reserva Nacional Llanquihue (Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Panoramica Valle del Rio Traidor - Cochamo (Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Luces de la mañana - Valle de Cochamo (Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


De luz y de Sombra II - Valle de Cochamo (Patagonia -Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Luces sobre al Anfiteatro - Valle de Cochamo (Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Cerro Inexplorado - Hornopiren (Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Biobio, Chile*


Sierra Velluda - Alto Bio Bio (Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*O'Higgins, Chile*


Cerro Paredones - Valle de Colchagua (Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maule, Chile*


Panorama Lengua de Vulcano by Mono Andes, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huanuco, Peru*


Entrada a la Quebrada Wayac - Cordillera Huayhuash by Mono Andes, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Araucania, Chile*


Vista al Volcán Llaima by Mono Andes, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Peruvian Andes*


Nevado Chopicalqui - 6354 mts. by Mono Andes, en Flickr


El Huascarán by Mono Andes, en Flickr


Nevado Huantsán - 6395 mts. by Mono Andes, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Awesome pics. The Andes is such a spectacular mountain range.


----------



## *Tomodachi Maikeru* (Apr 16, 2015)

Japan's tallest Mountain, Mount Fuji.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna Vulcan, Sicily - Italy*



_Eruption activity from 1° Feb 2015_













by Marco Restivo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna Vulcan, Sicily - Italy*

_West side_












by pasere, su Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arica and Parinacota, Chile*


Volcan Parinacota by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## SouthFLPictures (Sep 13, 2015)

Stunning view of Rio Novo, Brazil.


----------



## SouthFLPictures (Sep 13, 2015)

The lava flow from Etna Vulcan, Sicily - Italy looks scary.


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pakistan*

Way To Toabutt Valley.AJK by Naveed Chaudhry (new bird), on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Cika Mountain Near Llogara National Park, Southern Albania.*












© Fation Plaku Photography: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.886702941390961.1073741844.860266870701235&type=3


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> *Matsuzaki-cho, Shizuoka Prefecture*
> 
> 
> Fishing with Fujisan by @Mahalarp, on Flickr
> ...




*Nagasaki*

Panoramic View of Nagasaki City from Mount Inasa by inefekt69, on Flickr​[/QUOTE]


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

*St James Trail, Canterbury, New Zealand*


Maling Pass by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Lake Guyon by Ethan Town, on Flickr


Edwards Valley by Ethan Town, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Wildspitze, Austria. Height 3.770 m with glaciers and off piste trackers:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Linker Fernerkogel Austria, 3277 meter










In top left, the lifts of the ski area of the Wildspitz Arena are visible in the distance


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Äußere Schwarze Schneid, Austria. Height: 3255 meter


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Pretty cool summit station at the Gaislachkogel, Austria, at 3060 meter:


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Dolomites


----------



## sukceno (Jan 11, 2008)

CZ, 1450m
IMG_5176 by sukceno, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Herzeleid said:


> The road to Mt. Hermon por omeraloni, en Flickr


..


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Kelmend District, Northern Albania.*


4434-3209-2 (Large) by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

4387-0987 (Large) by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

4412-1356 (Large) by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

4418-1472 (Large) by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

IMG_0440 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr

IMG_1426 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Yerevan - Armenia


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

cool snow.


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Mountain ranges in Tirol, near Innsbruck (08.01.2016)


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Valbona Valley, Northern Albania.*


The road to Valbonë Valley National Park, Albania by Hulivili, on Flickr

Green green landscapes of Valbona, Albania by Hulivili, on Flickr

IMG_6820 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr

IMG_6806 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr

IMG_6796 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trentino Alto-Adige, Italy*


Higlander.... con trucchetto ^_^ by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trentino Alto-Adige, Italy*


I 3 porcellini, vivono quì !!! by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pakistan*

Nanga Parbat by Farid Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## tennocho208 (Feb 21, 2016)

Mt. Mayon, Philippines


Perfect Cone || Mayon Volcano by georgekb81, on Flickr


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Villarica, Chili, 2.847 m*










pic made by me.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Lanin vulcano, border Chili/Argentina, 3747m*




























pictures taken by me, january 2017.


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Peyto Lake/ Canada *

New Winter [Explored] by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountains Viewing from the Bayan Bulak Grasslands (Xinjiang) - 巴音布鲁克草原看到的天山*
Hejing County, Bayingolin Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China





















北疆 巴音布魯克 by 洲仔王爺, on Flickr









北疆 巴音布魯克 by 洲仔王爺, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiaowudang Mountain Danxia Landforms at Longnan County (Jiangxi Province) - 江西龙南县 小武当丹霞地貌*
Longnan County, Ganzhou City, Jiangxi Province, Central China











1 (154 - 248) by bright ye, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhangjiajie National Geo-Park at Dawn (Hunan Province) - 湖南 武陵源晨曦 (张家界国家地质公园) *
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China












By *Tom Tang* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-tang2012/36466225166/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-tang2012/36116201390/sizes/l



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zanda National Geo-park at Zanda County (Tibet) - 西藏 札达土林国家地质公园*
Zanda County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











DSC_0887a by lightmeister, on Flickr









DSC_0890a by lightmeister, on Flickr









Zanda Earth Forest by lightmeister, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zanda National Geo-park at Zanda County (Tibet) - 西藏 札达土林国家地质公园*
Zanda County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











DSC_0810a by lightmeister, on Flickr









DSC_0656a by lightmeister, on Flickr









View of Zanda Earth Forest (扎达土林), with the vast canyons in the foreground and the Himalayas behind by lightmeister, on Flickr









DSC_0663a by lightmeister, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*
Kawagarbo Peak of the Meili Snow Mountains (Yunnan Province) - 云南梅里雪山主峰卡瓦格博*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China


At the height of 6,740 m (22,110 ft), it is the highest peak of the Meili Snow Mountains as well as the tallest peak in *Yunnan Province*.











Meili Snow Mountains, Feilai Temple, China by Gordon Montgomery, on Flickr









Meili Snow Mountains, Feilai Temple, China by Gordon Montgomery, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川 亚丁自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











树、雪山 by helebrahms, on Flickr









一路都是色彩 by helebrahms, on Flickr









进亚丁喽 by helebrahms, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ranwu Lake Surrounded by Snow-capped Mountains (Tibet) - 西藏 雪山环绕的然乌湖 *
Baxoi County, Chamdo Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











Ranwu Lake by Khun_K, on Flickr









Ranwu Lake by Khun_K, on Flickr





















​


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Albania*


2017_10_29_10_21_56_DSC_7828 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_29_12_29_08_DSC_7921 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_28_10_41_46_DSC_7748 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_27_16_28_16_DJI_0186 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_27_16_29_22_DJI_0191 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_27_16_37_01_DJI_0202 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_27_16_39_17_DJI_0206 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_28_11_37_20_DJI_0220 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_19_12_39_16_DSC_6715 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_20_13_06_06_DJI_0158 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_20_11_35_29_DSC_6819 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_21_16_32_02_DSC_7031 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

Valle di Theth by iaiuzza, on Flickr


----------



## scarer (Jan 7, 2015)

"Cerro de la silla" Monterrey MX


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Baltoro Glacier ,Karakoram Range ,Gilgit Baltistan , Pakistan*


Man Vs Mountains by ZaiGHaM Islam, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Muchamiel --- Alicante, Spain

Sin título by Christopher Macquet, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The Marmolada, 3343 meter


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The Langkofel / Sasso Lungo (3181 meter) in early morning colours:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

180° panorama from the summit plateau of Piz Boé:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Another massive Dolimites rock:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna Vulcan, Sicily - Italy*

from the Space














by Sabri Karadogan, su Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Fox Glacier, West Coast, New Zealand*

A rural sunset.NZ by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Walter Peak is a mountain located near Queenstown, New Zealand. *

Walter Peak.Queenstown. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Milford Sound*

Milford Sound NZ. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Cass, Canterbury, New Zealand*

Braided river. Canterbury NZ. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Volcanic craters on the rim of la Cumbre Vieja, La Palma:









Teneguia volcano, La Palma:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

la Cumbre Vieja, La Palma:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

MONTERREY MEXICO'S MOUNTAINS


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

IZTACCIHUATL AND POPOCATEPETL VOLCANOES IN MEXICO CITY










AJUSCO VOLCANO IN MEXICO CITY


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Craters and a solidified lava lake at Cumbre Vieja, La Palma:
(Tenerife can be seen in the top left, with the Teide Volcano)


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

The Matterhorn and the Gornergratbahn, Switzerland.
Photo my own

DSC02864 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

At the bottom of la Caldera de Taburiente, La Palma. The ridge at the background is almost 2500 meter high:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pakistan Side (South Side) of K2 at 8,611 M*
At the height of 8,611 metres (28,251 ft),* K2 (or Chhogori Peak, Chinese: 乔格里峰)* is the world's 2nd tallest mountain only after the Mount Everest. 



By *不眠稻草人* from 500px.com














































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pakistan Part of the Karakoram*


By *不眠稻草人* from 500px.com

























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Paradise Lake at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 乌孙古道 天堂湖*
Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China












Please don't confuse the lesser known *Paradise Lake* with the better known *Heaven Lake of the Tianshan Mountains (天山天池)*.
Paradise Lake is on the west section of the Chinese part of the Tianshan Mouontains (on the ancient *Wusun Track / 乌孙古道*).
*Heaven Lake*, however, is on the east section of the Chinese part of the Tianshan Mouontains (near the *Bogda Peak*). 



By *不眠稻草人* from 500px.com

















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Volcanoes at Ulanqab (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙乌兰察布 察哈尔火山群*
Ulanqab City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Northern China



By *刘思盟* from 500px.com















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wangmangling Canyon at the Taihang Mountains  (Shanxi Province) - 山西 太行山王莽岭*
Lingchuan County, Jincheng City, Shanxi Province, Northern China











山西太行山王莽岭 47 by Keith Au, on Flickr









山西太行山王莽岭 33 by Keith Au, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Changbai Mountain Viewing from Afar at Baishan (Jilin Province) - 吉林白山 远眺长白山*
Baishan Prefecture, Jilin Province, NE China


At 2,744 m (9,003 ft), Changbai Mountain (or Paektu Mountain in Korean) is an active volcano on the Chinese–North Korean border.
There is a crater lake (the *Heaven Lake of Changbai Mountain / 长白山天池*) atop the Volcano. 


By *森林* from 500px.com














































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kula Kangri Surrounded by Glacier Lakes at Shannan (Tibet) - 西藏山南 群湖环绕的库拉岗日*
Shannan City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *shi chenliang* from 500px.com













































​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Southern Alps, New Zealand*

Queenstown, South Island, New Zealand by Nigel Baker, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gangshika Peak (5,255 M) of the Qilian Moountains (Qinghai Province) - 青海门源 祁连山岗什卡峰*
Menyuan County, Haibei Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China


By *iMxL* from 500px.com
























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Peach Blossom Season at Bomê County (Tibet) - 西藏波密 桃花遍野*
Bomê County, Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *juice* from 500px.com










































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qibainong National Geo-park at Dahua County (Guangxi) - 广西大化 七百弄国家地质公园*
Dahua County, Hechi City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China


By *护花小兵* from 500px.com



























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiaqing Grand Canyon at Pingtang County (Guizhou Province) - 贵州平塘 甲青大峡谷*
Pingtang County, Qiannan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China


By *酷鸟魏建* from 500px.com

















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Amne Machin (6,282 M) in Golog (Qinghai Province) - 青海果洛 阿尼玛卿*
Golog Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China


By *弥须* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Mount Sapu (6,556 m) at Biru County (Tibet) - 西藏比如 萨普神山*
Biru County, Nagqu City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

Mount Sapu is a holy mountain in the indigenous Tibetan religion *Bon (苯教)*.



By *Ll朗朗* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hailuogou Valley at the Gongga Mountains (Sichuan Province) - 四川泸定 贡嘎山海螺沟*
Luding County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *昊宇* from 500px.com


















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulong Karst Lanscapes (Chongqing Municipality) - 重庆武隆 卡斯特地貌 天坑*
Wulong County, Chongqing Municipality, SW China












By *Eastphoto* form 500px.com


































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jomolhari Peak (@ 7,326 m) and Amazhimi Peak at the Himalayas (Tibet) - 西藏亚东 卓木拉日和阿玛直米*
Yadong County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *公子老白 Laobai* from 500px.com































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Baquanxia Gorge at Taihang Mountains in Changzhi (Shanxi Province) - 山西长治 太行山八泉峡*
Changzhi City, Shanxi Province, Northern China


By *石耀臣* from 500px.com
































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenxianju Scenic Area at Xianju County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江仙居 神仙居景区*
Xianju County, Taizhou City, Zhejiang Province Eastern China

Like nearby *Yandang Mountains*, Shenxianju Scenic Area was also formed by volcanic activities during the *Cretaceous Period* (c. 100-120 million years ago).



By *QQQBBH* from 500px.com






















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Yellow River's Baozita Bend at Pianguan County (Shanxi Province) - 山西偏关 黄河包子塔湾*
Pianguan County, Xinzhou City, Shanxi Province, Northern China



By *姜拥军* from 500px.com








































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川稻城 亚丁自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China



By *ya zhang* from 500px.com































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Snowy Peaks at Balagezong Scenic Area (Yunnan Province) - 云南香格里拉 巴拉格宗群峰*
Shangri-La City, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *百岁大喵* from 500px.com











































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Mystic Grand Canyon of the Tianshan (Xinjiang) - 新疆 天山神秘大峡谷*
Kuqa County, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China













By *Ll朗朗* from 500px.com






































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qinghai–Tibet Railway near the Kunlun Mountains (Qinghai Province) - 青海 昆仑山附近的青藏铁路*
Qinghai Province, NW China


By *trekker* from 500px.com










































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ninong Valley at the Meili Snow Mountains (Yunnan Province) - 云南德钦 梅里雪山尼农峡谷*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *岱林 路* from 500px.com






























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Ge'nyen (or Genie) at Litang County (Sichuan Province) - 四川理塘 格聂神山*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


With an elevation of 6,204 metres (20,354 ft), Mount Ge'nyen is the highest peak of the *Shaluli Mountains (沙鲁里山)*.
Colloquially, it is regarded as the 3rd tallest peak in Sichuan Province after *Mount Gongga* at 7,556 m (24,790 ft) and *Mount Siguniang* at 6,250 m (20,510ft).
However, the fact is that a few minor peaks of the Mount Gongga are over 6,500 metres, making neither Mount Siguniang in the 2nd position nor Mount Ge'nyen the 3rd among Sichuan's Peaks.



By *百岁大喵* from 500px.com
















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Sapu (6,556 m) and its Glacier at Biru County (Tibet) - 西藏比如 萨普神山和萨普冰川*
Biru County, Nagqu City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

Mount Sapu is a holy mountain in the indigenous Tibetan religion *Bon (苯教)*.



By *季大大* from 500px.com




















































​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Volcanic crater at Lanzarote Canary Islands:


----------



## tupungato (Aug 5, 2011)

*Nelson Lakes NP, New Zealand*


The spring is up there by Kathrin &amp; Stefan Marks, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yergaki National Park, Krasnoyarsk Territory, Russia

















Dmitry Kupratsevich (@dkupratsevich) • Instagram photos and videos


141K Followers, 820 Following, 918 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Dmitry Kupratsevich (@dkupratsevich)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altai mountains

















Lennart Pagel | 📍Germany (@lennart) • Instagram photos and videos


524K Followers, 1,504 Following, 1,583 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Lennart Pagel | 📍Germany (@lennart)




instagram.com


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Impodi Mountain, Neuquén, Argentina*

CERRO IMPODI by GUS IZURIETA, en Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Bolshoi Tkach Mountain, Adygeia Republic, Russia

















ЯКОВЛЕВ ДИМА фотограф Москва (@yakdm) • Instagram photos and videos


8,069 Followers, 642 Following, 1,068 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ЯКОВЛЕВ ДИМА фотограф Москва (@yakdm)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Khibiny mountains, Murmansk Region, Russia


















Александр (@moi.pocherk) • Instagram photos and videos


8,724 Followers, 365 Following, 2,023 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Александр (@moi.pocherk)




instagram.com


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Serranía de Hornocal, Jujuy, Argentina*


Hornocal : The mountain colours by barros44, en Flickr


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 6, 2020)

*Mount Kinabalu







*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Belaklaya Mountain, Russia


















Фазир Курбанов (@fazir_kurbanov) • Instagram photos and videos


6,379 Followers, 316 Following, 503 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Фазир Курбанов (@fazir_kurbanov)




instagram.com


----------



## Maksimtectonikman (Aug 13, 2009)

monti sibillini national park central italy 








Autunno sui Sibillini por Luigi Alesi, Flickr


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 6, 2020)

Amphitheatre, Drakensberg


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 6, 2020)

Mount Huang


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 6, 2020)

Aoraki Mount Cook


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 6, 2020)

*Monte Fitz Roy*


----------



## battenfobs (Dec 26, 2016)

Kinder Scout U.K.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Mont Blanc France:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Climbers on the ridge of Aiguille du Midi, France:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Aiguille du Midi, France seen from below:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

another panoramic view from Aguille du Midi:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

and another one of Mont Blanc:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Sapu Mountain (@ 6,956 M) and Sapu Glacier Lakes at Biru County (Tibet) - 西藏比如 萨普神山和萨普冰湖*
Biru County, Nagqu Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 留山歌 on 500px








by 留山歌 on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chenrezig (or Xiannairi) Peak at the Yading National Nature Reserve in Daocheng County (Sichuan Province) - 四川稻城 亚丁 仙乃日*
Daocheng County, Garzê Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 芒焰 on 500px









by Tan Wai Hoong on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Ngari Prefecture (Tibet) - 西藏 阿里风情*
Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 草根色 on 500px








by 草根色 on 500px








by 草根色 on 500px








by 草根色 on 500px








by 草根色 on 500px








by 草根色 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountain's Xiata Valley at Zhaosu County (Xinjiang) - 新疆昭苏 天山夏塔谷地*
Zhaosu County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China

*







*









by 西贝游新疆 on 500px








by 西贝游新疆 on 500px








by 西贝游新疆 on 500px








by 130****9375 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Snowy Peaks at Garzê Prefecture (Sichuan Province) - 四川甘孜 雪山*
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


Chola Mountains - 雀儿山








by Nick on 500px





The Sacred Zhajinjiabo Mountain - 扎金甲博神山








by 阿飞FFF  on 500px








by 阿飞FFF  on 500px






The Sacred Yala Snow Mountain - 雅拉神山








by 草根色 on 500px





The Sacred Mount Ge'nyen (or Genie) - 格聂神山








by 小月坡 on 500px








by 小月坡 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yubeng Villages at **Meili Snow Mountains** in Dêqên County (Yunnan Province) - 云南德钦 梅里雪山 雨崩村*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by fant4s on 500px








by fant4s on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Snowy Peaks Surrounding the Xincuo Lake at Gongbo'gyamda County (Tibet) - 西藏工布江达县 雪山环抱的新措*
Gongbo'gyamda County, Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

Xincuo Lake is a glacier lake near the bigger and more famous Pagsum Lake (巴松措)









by 行行摄摄 on 500px









by 梁木水 on 500px








by 梁木水 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of Lijiang at the Foot of the Jade Dragon Snow Mountains (Yunnan Province) - 云南 玉龙雪山脚下 丽江古城*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China


















by 153****2687 on 500px









by 江鸟 on 500px








by nozomi mitsuki on 500px








by 刘犟劲 on 500px








by 览鱼视觉 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang National Park at Ngawa Prefecture (Sichuan Province) - 四川阿坝 四姑娘山国家公园*
Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 牧人 Shepherd on 500px








by 牧人 Shepherd on 500px








by 牧人 Shepherd on 500px








by 牧人 Shepherd on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Fanjing National Nature Reserve (Guizhou Province) - 贵州铜仁 梵净山自然保护区*
Tongren City, Guizhou Province, SW China



















by 牧人 Shepherd on 500px








by 136****6301 on 500px








by 牧人 Shepherd on 500px








by 牧人 Shepherd on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Yushu in Early Summer (Qinghai Province) - 青海玉树 藏地初夏风景*
Yushu Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆境内 中国阿尔泰山*
Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 136****0745 on 500px








by 136****0745 on 500px








by 136****0745 on 500px








by 136****0745 on 500px








by 136****0745 on 500px








by 136****0745 on 500px








by 136****0745 on 500px








by 136****0745 on 500px








by 136****0745 on 500px








by 136****0745 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pamir Mountains** at Kashgar (Xinjiang) - 新疆喀什 帕米尔高原*
Kashgar City, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 云之手 on 500px








by 云之手 on 500px








by 云之手 on 500px








by 云之手 on 500px








by 云之手 on 500px








by 云之手 on 500px




*







*







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pamir Mountains** at Kashgar (Xinjiang) - 新疆喀什 帕米尔高原*
Kashgar City, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 云之手 on 500px








by 云之手 on 500px








by 云之手 on 500px








by 云之手 on 500px








by 云之手 on 500px








by 云之手 on 500px



*







*


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zanda National Geo-park at Zanda County (Tibet) - 西藏札达土林国家地质公园*
Zanda County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








By *Terry Lam1221* from flickr









By *Terry Lam1221* from flickr









By *Terry Lam1221* from flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zanda National Geo-park at Zanda County (Tibet) - 西藏札达土林国家地质公园*
Zanda County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by Annfish on 500px








by Annfish on 500px








by Annfish on 500px








by Annfish on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kula Kangri (@7,528 M) in Shannan (Tibet) - 西藏山南 库拉岗日和白玛琳错*
Shannan City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 夜星闪烁 on 500px








by 夜星闪烁 on 500px








by 夜星闪烁 on 500px








by 夜星闪烁 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guozigou Valley at the Tianshan Mountains in Huocheng County (Xinjiang) - 新疆霍城 天山 果子沟*
Huocheng County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


















by 赵桂鸣 on 500px








by 赵桂鸣 on 500px








by 赵桂鸣 on 500px








by 赵桂鸣 on 500px

















​


----------



## thecollectedtraveller (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*North Face of the Mount Everest (Tibet) - 西藏定日县 珠峰北坡*
Tingri County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 小木匠 on 500px








by 小木匠 on 500px








by 小木匠 on 500px




















​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Paricutin, the volcano that formed in a Mexican farmers corn field under his very own nose:










source:



__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang National Park in Ngawa Prefecture (Sichuan Province) - 四川阿坝 四姑娘山国家公园*
Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 苏铁 on 500px








by 苏铁 on 500px








by 维哥 on 500px








by 137****9100 on 500px








by 赵冲光影 on 500px








by Rome cat on 500px








by Weiixt  on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jomolhari Peak **(7,326 M) at the China-Bhutan Border (Tibet) - 西藏 中不边境 卓木拉日峰*
Yadong County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China
*







*
by 左手摁快门（G.Q.CHEN）on 500px
*







*
by 左手摁快门（G.Q.CHEN）on 500px
*







*
by 左手摁快门（G.Q.CHEN）on 500px
*







*
by 左手摁快门（G.Q.CHEN）on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountains in Xinjiang - 新疆天山*
Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


















by 可乐瓜子 on 500px









by 粗茶淡饭 on 500px









by 粗茶淡饭 on 500px









by 粗茶淡饭 on 500px
*







*
by 136****0745 on 500px
*







*
by 136****0745 on 500px








by 人在旅途 on 500px









by 粗茶淡饭 on 500px









by 人在旅途 on 500px
*







*
by 136****0745 on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Diqing Prefecture (Yunnan Province) - 云南 迪庆州风景*
Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by Mario走走逛逛 on 500px








by 左手摁快门（G.Q.CHEN）on 500px








by 左手摁快门（G.Q.CHEN）on 500px








by 左手摁快门（G.Q.CHEN）on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains at Altay Prefecture (Xinjiang) - 新疆阿勒泰 阿尔泰山*
Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 小闪JC on 500px








by 小闪JC on 500px








by kk on 500px








by Kevin Zhang on 500px








by 小闪JC on 500px








by 小闪JC on 500px








by sound sight  on 500px








by 小闪JC on 500px








by sound sight  on 500px








by 小闪JC on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rakwa Tso** (or Ranwu Lake) Surrounded by Snowy Peaks (Tibet) - 西藏八宿 群山环抱的然乌湖*
Baxoi County, Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 赵冲光影 on 500px








by 赵冲光影 on 500px








by 赵冲光影 on 500px








by 赵冲光影 on 500px








by 赵冲光影 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rakwa Tso** (or Ranwu Lake) Surrounded by Snowy Peaks (Tibet) - 西藏八宿 群山环抱的然乌湖*
Baxoi County, Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 赵冲光影 on 500px








by 赵冲光影 on 500px








by 赵冲光影 on 500px








by 赵冲光影 on 500px








by 赵冲光影 on 500px








by 赵冲光影 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve at Daocheng County (Sichuan Province) - 四川稻城 亚丁自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by kk on 500px








by kk on 500px








by kk on 500px








by Rome cat on 500px








by kk on 500px








by kk on 500px








by kk on 500px








by kk on 500px








by kk on 500px








by Rome cat on 500px








by 苏铁 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mountains of Western China - 中国西部 壮美山川*

Noijin Kangsang Peak (Tibet) - 西藏 宁金抗沙峰 








by 137****9100 on 500px





Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山山脉








by 137****9100 on 500px





Tanggula Mountains (Qinghai Province) - 青海 唐古拉山








by 137****9100 on 500px






Qilian Mountains (Qinghai Province) - 青海 祁连山








by 北极熊R on 500px






Mount Gongga / Minya Konka (Sichuan Province) - 四川 贡嘎山








by 负能量榨汁机 on 500px








by JIFENG冀峰 on 500px






Danba County (Sichuan Province) - 四川丹巴








by 137****9100 on 500px








by 137****9100 on 500px






Laigu Glacier (Tibet) - 西藏 来古冰川








by 虫子 on 500px






Snowy Peaks by the Pagsum Lake (Tibet) - 西藏 巴松措旁的雪山








by 凡叔 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dangling Mountains (5,470 M) and Huluhai Lake at Danba County (Sichuan Province) - 四川丹巴 党岭葫芦海*
Danba County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 鱼眼视觉 on 500px








by 鱼眼视觉 on 500px








by 鱼眼视觉 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhangjiajie (or Wulingyuan) National Park (Hunan Province) - 湖南张家界 武陵源国家公园*
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China


















by 万blue on 500px








by zhaihaoxin on 500px








by zhaihaoxin on 500px








by zhaihaoxin on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mountains of Western Sichuan Province - 川西山景*
Garzê & Ngawa Prefectures, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 万blue on 500px








by 万blue on 500px








by 万blue on 500px








by 万blue on 500px








by 万blue on 500px





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Sanqing National Park** at Yushan County (Jiangxi Province) - 江西玉山 三清山国家公园*
Yushan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China


















by 登峰小天下 on 500px








by 登峰小天下 on 500px








by 登峰小天下 on 500px








by 登峰小天下 on 500px








by 登峰小天下 on 500px








by 登峰小天下 on 500px








by 登峰小天下 on 500px








by 登峰小天下 on 500px








by 登峰小天下 on 500px








by 登峰小天下 on 500px








by 登峰小天下 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at **Bomê County** (Tibet) - 西藏波密风景*
Bomê County, Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 老汀 on 500px








by 老汀 on 500px








by 老汀 on 500px








by 老汀 on 500px








by 老汀 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Karst Landscapes at Guilin (Guangxi) - 广西桂林 喀斯特地貌*
Guilin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China








by 绕梁之影 on 500px








by 绕梁之影 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dehang Grand Canyon at Jishou (Hunan Province) - 湖南吉首 德夯大峡谷*
Jishou City, Xiangxi Prefecture, Hunan Province, Central China








by 龚跃贤 on 500px








by 龚跃贤 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Saddle Peak" of the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆乌孙古道 天山 马鞍峰*
Between Baicheng County & Tekes County, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


















by Mark.C on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Langshan National Geo-park** at Xinning County (Hunan Province) - 湖南新宁 崀山国家地质公园*
Xinning County, Shaoyang City, Hunan Province, Central China

It is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site: China Danxia Landforms (中国丹霞地貌)


















by 老牛（牛鸣进-上海）on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gurla Mandhata Peak** at 7,694 m (25,243 ft) in Burang County (Tibet) - 西藏普兰 納木那尼峰*
Burang County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by Louis on 500px








by Louis on 500px








by Louis on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga **(or Minya Konka) at Kangding (Sichuan Province) - 四川康定 贡嘎山*
Kangding City, Garzê Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

At the height of 7,556 m (24,790 ft), Mount Gongga is the highest mountain in Sichuan Province and is thus known as the "King of all Sichuan Mountains (蜀山之王)"









by 熊猫骑士阿星(Axing) on 500px








by 张猫 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Anjihai Grand Canyon at Shawan County (Xinjiang) - 新疆沙湾 安集海大峡谷*
Shawan County, Tacheng Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 马斌 on 500px








by 马斌 on 500px








by 马斌 on 500px








by 马斌 on 500px








by 马斌 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ili Section of the Tianshan Moountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆伊犁天山 *
Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


















by 马斌 on 500px








by 马斌 on 500px








by 马斌 on 500px








by 马斌 on 500px








by 马斌 on 500px








by 马斌 on 500px








by Jan Shen on 500px








by Jan Shen on 500px








by 马斌 on 500px








by 马斌 on 500px








by 马斌 on 500px








by 北川 on 500px








by 马斌 on 500px








by 马斌 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yarlung Tsangpo Grand Canyon** in Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 雅鲁藏布大峡谷*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

Yarlung Tsangpo Grand Canyon is by far the world's deepest canyon









by 藏地光影小张 on 500px








by 藏地光影小张 on 500px








by 藏地光影小张 on 500px








by 藏地光影小张 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shishapangma Peak** of the Himalayas at Nyalam County (Tibet) - 西藏聂拉木 希夏邦马峰*
Nyalam County, Shigatse Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

At the height of 8,027 m (26,335 ft), it is the only Eight-thousanders that is entirely within China









by 藏地光影小张 on 500px








by Jan Shen on 500px








by Jan Shen on 500px








by 藏地光影小张 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunrise at Yading National Nature in Daocheng County (Sichuan Province) - 四川稻城 亚丁保护区 日出*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by Chaofan on 500px








by Chaofan on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Meili Snow Mountains** at Dêqên County (Yunnan Province) - 云南德钦 梅里雪山*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by S李想 on 500px








by S李想 on 500px








by S李想 on 500px








by S李想 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Meili Snow Mountains** at Dêqên County (Yunnan Province) - 云南德钦 梅里雪山*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by S李想 on 500px 








by S李想 on 500px








by S李想 on 500px








by S李想 on 500px








by S李想 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mountains of Western China - 中国西部 壮美山川*

Muztagh Ata Peak (Xinjiang) - 新疆 慕士塔格峰








by Tiffanyyang on 500px




An Unknown Peak at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 不知名雪峰








by 上哪儿哪儿下雨 on 500px




The Sacred Yala Snow Mountains (Sichuan Province) - 四川甘孜 雅拉神山








by 42 on 500px




Yaomei Peak of the Mount Siguniang (Sichuan Province) - 四川 四姑娘山 幺妹峰








by 刘芷胜 on 500px




Qilian Mountains (Qinghai Province) - 青海 祁连山








by 潇潇雨落 on 500px




An Unknown Peak by the Rakwa Tso Lake (Tibet) - 西藏 然乌湖畔 不知名雪峰








by 紫月亮 on 500px




Gurla Mandhata Peak (Tibet) - 西藏 纳木那尼峰








by 林秋楸 on 500px





Zhagana Mountains at Têwo County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃迭部 扎尕那山








by 潇潇雨落 on 500px





North Face of the Mount Everest (Tibet) - 西藏 珠穆朗玛峰 北坡








by 上哪儿哪儿下雨 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Mount Genie (or Ge'nyen Massif) @ 6,204 m in Litang County (Sichuan Province) - 四川理塘 格聂神山*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

The Mount Genie (or Ge'nyen massif) is regarded as the 13th most holy mountain among the 24 holy mountains of Tibetan Buddhism.









by 旅行摄影杨小蟹 on 500px
*







*
by 旅行摄影杨小蟹 on 500px
*







*
by 旅行摄影杨小蟹 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at North Xinjiang - 北疆风情*
Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


Sayram Lake in Winter - 赛里木湖冬景








by Jan Shen on 500px




Xiata Valley at Tianshan Mountains - 天山夏塔谷地








by Jan Shen on 500px




Kalajun Grasslands at Tianshan Mountains - 天山喀拉峻草原








by Jan Shen on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Snowy Peaks at **Baxoi County **(Tibet) - 西藏八宿 雪山风景*
Baxoi County, Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 42 on 500px









by 42 on 500px









by 42 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Unknown Valley at Xiaojin County (Sichuan Province) - 四川小金 某山谷*
Xiaojin County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by FAFA FENG on 500px








by FAFA FENG on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Blue Moon Valley at the Foot of the Jade Dragon Snow Mountains (Yunnan Province) - 云南丽江 玉龙雪山 蓝月谷*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China








by A15972566366 on 500px








by A15972566366 on 500px








by 旅行摄影杨小蟹 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Scenic Valleys at Western Sichuan - 川西山谷美景*
Garzê Prefecture & Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 旅行摄影杨小蟹 on 500px








by 秋阳 on 500px








by 秋阳 on 500px








by 秋阳 on 500px





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mountain Landscapes at Chongqing - 重庆山景*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China








by 摄影师孙旭晖 on 500px








by 摄影师孙旭晖 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sichuan Part of the Nianbaoyuze Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川阿坝 年保玉则保护区*
Ngawa County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

Nianbaoyuze is the eastern section of the Bayan Har Mountains (巴颜喀拉山脉).
It is also part of the Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve (三江源国家级自然保护区).

3/4 part of the Nianbaoyuze Protected Area is at the Jigzhi County (Qinghai Province), while the rest 1/4 part belongs to the neighbouring Ngawa County (Sichuan Province).
Unfortunately, the larger and more spectacular Qinghai part of the Nianbaoyuze has been shut for tourism/trekking since 2018 under the order of the Chinese central government citing the enviromental concerns.









by 139****6722 on 500px








by 139****6722 on 500px








by 139****6722 on 500px








by 139****6722 on 500px








by 139****6722 on 500px








by 139****6722 on 500px








by 139****6722 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Roof of the World", Landscapes of the Tibetan Plateau - 西藏高原 世界屋脊风情*
Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 零度 on 500px








by 零度 on 500px








by 零度 on 500px








by 零度 on 500px








by 零度 on 500px








by 零度 on 500px








by 零度 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang** National Park in Summer at Ngawa (Sichuan Province) - 四川阿坝 盛夏的四姑娘山国家公园*
Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by Kouka on 500px








by Kouka on 500px








by Kouka on 500px








by Kouka on 500px








by Kouka on 500px








by Kouka on 500px








by Kouka on 500px








by Kouka on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Enshi Grand Canyon at Enshi Prefecture (Hubei Province) - 湖北恩施州 恩施大峡谷*
Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China








by 土司史官 on 500px








by 土司史官 on 500px








by 土司史官 on 500px








by 土司史官 on 500px








by 土司史官 on 500px








by 土司史官 on 500px
















​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Limestone mountains on the east coast of Sardinia, Italy:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bayanbulak Grassland National Nature Reserve** at the Foot of the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山脚下巴音布鲁克*
Hejing County, Bayingolin Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous REgion, NW China

*















*
by 思高地亚 on 500px
*







*
by 思高地亚 on 500px
*







*
by 思高地亚 on 500px
*







*
by 思高地亚 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nianbaoyuze Nature Reserve (Qinghai & Sichuan Provinces) - 青川交界 年保玉则保护区*
At the borders of Jigzhi County (Qinghai Province) & Ngawa County (Sichuan Province), Western China

Nianbaoyuze is the eastern section of the Bayan Har Mountains (巴颜喀拉山脉).
It is also part of the Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve (三江源国家级自然保护区).

3/4 part of the Nianbaoyuze Protected Area is at the Jigzhi County (Qinghai Province), while the rest 1/4 part belongs to the neighbouring Ngawa County (Sichuan Province).
Unfortunately, the larger and more spectacular Qinghai part of the Nianbaoyuze has been shut for tourism/trekking since 2018 under the order of the Chinese central government citing the enviromental concerns.









by 源Dream on 500px








by Frankie熙客 on 500px








by Jack_Lim on 500px








by Jack_Lim on 500px








by 行摄光阴 on 500px








by Jack_Lim on 500px




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Extinct Volcanoes at Tengchong (Yunnan Province) - 云南腾冲 死火山群*
Tengchong City, Baoshan City, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 托尼star on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Extinct Volcanoes at Ulanqab (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙乌兰察布 死火山群*
Ulanqab City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Northern China








by Donelson lee on 500px








by Donelson lee on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Lu** National Park Seen from **Poyang Lake** at Jiujiang (Jiangxi Province) - 江西九江 鄱阳湖远眺庐山*
Jiujiang City, Jiangxi Province, Central China

Mount Lu (or Lushan) National Park is a UNESCO World Heritage Site


















by 大辉哥 on 500px








by 大辉哥 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guokalariju Mountains at **Gyaca County** (Tibet) - 西藏加查 郭喀拉日居*
Gyaca County, Shannan City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 2easy on 500px









by 2easy on 500px









by 2easy on 500px









by 2easy on 500px



Tibetan *khatas* left at an unknown sacred lake after the religious rituals - 圣湖里的哈达








by 2easy on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Unknown Valley at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 某山谷*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 2easy on 500px








by 2easy on 500px








by 2easy on 500px








by 2easy on 500px








by 2easy on 500px








by 2easy on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆阿勒泰 阿尔泰山*
Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by Rayneo奇幻之旅 on 500px








by Rayneo奇幻之旅 on 500px








by Rayneo奇幻之旅 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at the Pamir Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆阿克陶 帕米尔高原风景*
Akto County, Kizilsu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 思高地亚 on 500px








by 思高地亚 on 500px








by 思高地亚 on 500px








by 思高地亚 on 500px








by 思高地亚 on 500px








by 思高地亚 on 500px








by 思高地亚 on 500px








by 思高地亚 on 500px








by 托尼star on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Zhuo'er of the Qilian Mountains at Qilian County (Qinghai Province) - 青海祁连 卓尔山*
Qilian County, Haibei Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by 半农 on 500px








by 半农 on 500px








by 刘民 on 500px








by 半农 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jomolhari Peak **(7,326 M) at the China-Bhutan Border (Tibet) - 西藏 中不边境 卓木拉日峰*
Yadong County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by Beyond on 500px








by Beyond on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zanda National Geo-park at **Zanda County** (Tibet) - 西藏扎达 扎达土林国家地质公园*
Zanda County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by Beyond on 500px








by Beyond on 500px








by Beyond on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bujia Glacier & Bujia Snow Mountain at Sog County (Tibet) - 西藏索县 布加冰川和布加雪山*
Sog County, Nagqu City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 王勇 on 500px








by 王勇 on 500px








by 王勇 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Majiagou Valley at **Xiaojin County** (Sichuan Province) - 四川小金 玛嘉沟*
Xiaojin County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 王勇 on 500px








by 王勇 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhangye Danxia Landform National Geo-park** (Gansu Province) - 甘肃张掖 丹霞国家地质公园*
Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝风景*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 行走在雪域高原 on 500px








by 行走在雪域高原 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hongshui River Valley at the foot of the Qilian Mountains in Jiuquan (Gansu Province) - 甘肃酒泉 祁连山下洪水河谷*
Jiuquan City, Gansu Province, NW China

It looks like a smaller version of *Xinjiang's Anjihai (or Hongshan) Grand Canyon** (安集海/红山大峡谷)* to me. 









by 行走在雪域高原 on 500px








by 行走在雪域高原 on 500px








by 行走在雪域高原 on 500px








by 行走在雪域高原 on 500px








by 行走在雪域高原 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang National Park in Xiaojin County (Sichuan Province) - 四川小金 四姑娘山*
Xiaojin County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 谢辉 on 500px








by 谢辉 on 500px








by 谢辉 on 500px








by 谢辉 on 500px








by 谢辉 on 500px








by 谢辉 on 500px








by 谢辉 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Snowy Peaks at Garzê Prefecture (Sichuan Province) - 四川甘孜 雪山风景*
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


Mount Haizi & Sisters Lakes - 海子山和姐妹湖








by 138****3898 on 500px




The Scared Yala Snow Mountain Seen from the Tagong Grasslands - 塔公草原看到的雅拉雪山








by 万江 on 500px




Sunset at Mount Zheduo - 折多山日落








by 万江 on 500px




Lianhua (or Lotus) Peak Seen from the Five-colour Lake at Mugecuo Scenic Area - 木格错景区 五色海看莲花雪山








by 万江 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mountains Surrounding the Sayram Lake at Bortala Prefecture (Xinjiang) - 新疆博尔塔 赛里木湖山景*
Bortala Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 乌鲁木 中国摄影家协会会员 on 500px








by 乌鲁木 中国摄影家协会会员 on 500px















​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Cumbre Vieja, La Palma in eruption.










source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444426735483854850


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Mount Kailash at **Burang County** (Tibet) - 西藏普兰 冈仁波齐神山*
Burang County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

At the height of 6,638 m (21,778 ft), Mount Kailash is considered to be sacred in 4 religions: Hinduism, Bon, Tibetan Buddhism, and Jainism.
In Hinduism, it is traditionally recognized as the abode of Shiva.
To Hindus, It is a pillar of the world and is located at the heart of six mountain ranges symbolizing a lotus.









by 爱与哀愁 on 500px








by 爱与哀愁 on 500px








by 爱与哀愁 on 500px








by 爱与哀愁 on 500px








by 爱与哀愁 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cuojia (or No.40) Glacier at Nagarzê County (Tibet) - 西藏浪卡子 措嘉冰川 (40冰川)*
Nagarzê County, Shannan City, Tibet Autonmous Region, SW China








by 爱与哀愁 on 500px








by 爱与哀愁 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Mountains by the Lakes (Tibet) - 西藏 雪山湖景*
Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

Nyenchen Tanglha Mountains towering over the Namtso Lake - 念青唐古拉山和纳木错








by 爱与哀愁 on 500px




An Unknown Snowy Peak by Tso Ngön Lake - 错鄂湖畔雪山








by 爱与哀愁 on 500px




Unknown Snowy Peaks by the Tangra Yumco Lake - 当惹雍措 雪山远景








by 爱与哀愁 on 500px




Unknown Snowy Peaks by the Dangqiong Co Lake - 当穹措旁的雪山








by 爱与哀愁 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mylonite Rock Landforms near Bamei Town at Dawu County (Sichuan Province) - 四川 道孚 墨石公园 糜棱岩地貌 *
Dawu County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by Tao on 500px








by Tao on 500px








by Tao on 500px








by Tao on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiaozuo Section of the Taihang Mountains in Autumn (Henan Province) - 河南焦作 太行山秋景*
Jiaozuo City, Henan Province, Central China








by 杨柳岸Yeats on 500px








by 杨柳岸Yeats on 500px








by 杨柳岸Yeats on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chola Mountains** & the **Yihun Lhatso Lake** at Dege County (Sichuan Province) - 四川德格 雀儿山和玉隆拉措*
Dege County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by AlexL on 500px








by 姚鑫 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes and Wildlives at Ngari Prefecture (Tibet) - 西藏阿里风貌*
Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 惬意 on 500px








by 惬意 on 500px








by 惬意 on 500px








by 惬意 on 500px








by 惬意 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang** National Park in Ngawa Prefecture (Sichuan Province) - 四川阿坝 四姑娘山国家公园*
Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by Leo Nan on 500px








by Leo Nan on 500px








by Leo Nan on 500px








by Leo Nan on 500px








by Leo Nan on 500px








by Leo Nan on 500px








by Leo Nan on 500px








by Leo Nan on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Laigu Glacier at Baxoi County (Tibet) - 西藏八宿 来古冰川*
Baxoi County, Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Changtang Plateau National Nature Reserve at Nagqu (TIbet) - 西藏那曲 羌塘高原保护区*
Nagqu City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mighty Snowy Peaks of Tibet - 西藏 壮丽雪峰*
Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by F.G.L on 500px








by Edmond Yuen on 500px








by 惬意 on 500px








by F.G.L on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qilian Mountains at Qilian County (Qinghai Province) - 青海祁连 祁连山*
Qilian County, Haibei Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by TAOKYLIN on 500px








by TAOKYLIN on 500px








by TAOKYLIN on 500px








by TAOKYLIN on 500px








by TAOKYLIN on 500px








by TAOKYLIN on 500px








by TAOKYLIN on 500px








by TAOKYLIN on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jade Dragon Snow Mountain in Lijiang (Yunnan Province) - 云南丽江 玉龙雪山*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China








by Ray咩咩 on 500px








by Ray咩咩 on 500px








by Ray咩咩 on 500px








by Ray咩咩 on 500px













​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Violent eruption of Etna today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451895039341338628


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga**'s Hailuogou Valley at Luding County (Sichuan Province) - 四川泸定 贡嘎山 海螺沟*
Luding County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

The U-shaped Valley was carved by the retreating Hailuogou Glacier









by 松悦轩 on 500px








by 松悦轩 on 500px








by 松悦轩 on 500px








by 松悦轩 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang**'s Bipenggou Valley at Li County (Sichuan Province) - 四川理县 四姑娘山 毕棚沟*
Li County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 霍尔 on 500px








by 霍尔 on 500px













​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Volcanic lightning on the Cumbre Vieja vulcano:












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455209175714340872


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bujia Glacier at Sog County (Tibet) - 西藏索县 布加雪山*
Sog County, Nagqu City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 华子 on 500px








by 华子 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Namcha Barwa Peak** at 7,782 M in Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 南迦巴瓦峰*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 踏雪无痕 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Haba Snow Mountain @5,396 M in Shangri-La (Yunnan Province) - 云南香格里拉 哈巴雪山*
Shangri-La City, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 熊发寿 . 青霞 on 500px








by 熊发寿 . 青霞 on 500px








by 熊发寿 . 青霞 on 500px








by 熊发寿 . 青霞 on 500px








by 熊发寿 . 青霞 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Haba Snow Mountain @5,396 M in Shangri-La (Yunnan Province) - 云南香格里拉 哈巴雪山*
Shangri-La City, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 熊发寿 . 青霞 on 500px








by 熊发寿 . 青霞 on 500px








by 熊发寿 . 青霞 on 500px








by 熊发寿 . 青霞 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Shuangyu (or "Double-Breast") Hill at Zhenfeng County (Guizhou Province) - 贵州贞丰 双玉峰(双乳峰)*
Zhenfeng County, Qianxinan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China








by 西部影匠 on 500px








by 西部影匠 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Luyuanping Valley at Enshi (Hubei Province) - 湖北恩施 鹿苑坪*
Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China








by 西域雪/视觉中国 on 500px








by 西域雪/视觉中国 on 500px








by 西域雪/视觉中国 on 500px








by 西域雪/视觉中国 on 500px








by 西域雪/视觉中国 on 500px








by 西域雪/视觉中国 on 500px








by 西域雪/视觉中国 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Karst Sinkholes at **Zhijin County** (Guizhou Province) - 贵州织金 喀斯特天坑群*
Zhijin County, Bijie City, Guizhou Province, SW China








by 吴东俊 on 500px








by 吴东俊 on 500px








by 吴东俊 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Jianmen at Jian'ge County (Sichuan Province) - 四川剑阁 剑门山*
Jian'ge County, Guangyuan City, Sichuan Province, SW China








by lai波 on 500px








by lai波 on 500px








by lai波 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangtze River's Wu Gorge (Chongqing Municipality) - 重庆 长江三峡 巫峡*
Wushan County, Chongqing Municipality, SW China








by 长征爱拍 on 500px








by 长征爱拍 on 500px








by 长征爱拍 on 500px








by 长征爱拍 on 500px








by 长征爱拍 on 500px








by 长征爱拍 on 500px






















​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Mont Blanc, France:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Enshi Grand Canyon at Enshi (Hubei Province) - 湖北恩施 恩施大峡谷*
Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China








by 周昌发 on 500px








by 周昌发 on 500px








by 周昌发 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Jiaoding at Xinxiang (Henan Province) - 河南新乡 轿顶山*
Xinxiang City, Henan Province, Central China

Mount Jiaoding is a south section of the Taihang Mountains Range (太行山脉)









by 杨柳岸Yeats on 500px








by 杨柳岸Yeats on 500px






















​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Mountains on Sao Miguel:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga **(@ 7,556 M) in Kangding (Sichuan Province) - 四川康定 贡嘎雪山*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

At the heght of 7,556 m (24,790 ft) , Mount Gongga (or Minya Konka) is the tallest mountain in Sichuan Province (thus known as *"The King of Sichuan Mountains"*)
Mount Gongga is also the easternmost 7,000 metres (23,000 ft) peak in the world and the third highest peak outside the Himalaya / Karakoram.









by 酷玩&天下行走 on 500px








by 酷玩&天下行走 on 500px








by 酷玩&天下行走 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Oytak** Hongshan (or Red Mountain) Canyon at Akto County (Xinjiang) - 新疆阿克陶 奥依塔克红山峡谷*
Akto County, Kizilsu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 华涌 on 500px








by 华涌 on 500px








by 华涌 on 500px








by 华涌 on 500px








by 华涌 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianmen Mountain National Park** in Winter (Hunan Province) - 湖南张家界 天门山冬韵*
Zhangjaijie City, Hunan Province, Central China








by 石耀臣 on 500px








by 石耀臣 on 500px








by 石耀臣 on 500px








by 石耀臣 on 500px













​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The Cumbre Vieja vulcano on La Plama erupting at sunset: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466519649001127937


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wugong Mountains National Geo-park (Jiangxi Province) - 江西 武功山国家地质公园*
Yichun City, Jiangxi Province, Central China








by 军 on 500px








by 军 on 500px








by 军 on 500px








by 军 on 500px








by 军 on 500px








by 军 on 500px








by 军 on 500px








by 军 on 500px








by 军 on 500px








by 军 on 500px








by 军 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Baima (or White Horse) Snow Mountain** National Nature Reserve at Dêqên County (Yunnan Province) - 云南德钦 白马雪山保护区*
Dêqên County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

The highest peak is Lazhaqueni (拉扎雀尼) at the height of 5,430 metres.
It is called Baima (or White Horse) Snow Mountains as its major peak looks like a horse turning back its head.









by 超然 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Binggou Danxia Landform National Geo-park at Zhangye (Gansu Province) - 甘肃张掖 冰沟丹霞国家地质公园*
Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China








by Michael SONG on 500px








by Michael SONG on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Mount Sapu (@6,956 M) at Biru County (Tibet) - 西藏比如 萨普神山*
Biru County, Nagqu City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China 








by POTHZDR on 500px








by POTHZDR on 500px








by POTHZDR on 500px













​


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

Hintertal, Oberösterreich, Österreich

Hallstat, Austria by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

panoramic view on Mont Blanc and its glaciers, France:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Jigong National Nature Reserve at Zhaotong (Yunnan Province) - 云南昭通 大山包 鸡公山保护区*
Zhaotong City, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 超然 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Himalayan Peaks Seen from Gyirong County (Tibet) - 西藏吉隆 喜马拉雅 雪峰群*
Gyirong County, Xigazê Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 视觉饕餮 on 500px








by 视觉饕餮 on 500px








by 视觉饕餮 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Himalayan Peaks Seen from Gyirong County (Tibet) - 西藏吉隆 喜马拉雅 雪峰群*
Gyirong County, Xigazê Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 视觉饕餮 on 500px








by 视觉饕餮 on 500px








by 视觉饕餮 on 500px








by 视觉饕餮 on 500px








by 视觉饕餮 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga**'s Peaks Seen from Mount Niubei at Ya'an (Sichuan Province) - 四川雅安 牛背山看贡嘎群峰*
Ya'an City, Sichuan Province, SW China



> *Mount Gongga*, also known as *Minya Konka* and colloquially as "The King of Sichuan Mountains", is the highest mountain in Sichuan province, China. It has an elevation of 7,556 m (24,790 ft) above sea level. This makes it the third highest peak in the world outside of the Himalaya/Karakoram range, after Tirich Mir and Kongur Tagh, and the easternmost 7,000-metre (23,000 ft) peak in the world.











Mount Gongga - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













by 小瓶子 on 500px








by 小瓶子 on 500px








by 小瓶子 on 500px








by 小瓶子 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bipenggou Valley at **Mount Siguniang National Park **(Sichuan Province) - 四川 四姑娘山毕棚沟*
Li County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

Bipenggou Valley is one of the 4 major valleys of the Mount Siguniang (@ 6,250 m), others are:
Shuangqiaogou Valley, Haizigou Valley & Changpinggou Valley.









by 蓝牙 on 500px








by 蓝牙 on 500px








by 蓝牙 on 500px








by 蓝牙 on 500px








by 蓝牙 on 500px








by 蓝牙 on 500px








by 蓝牙 on 500px








by 蓝牙 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Meili Snow Mountains (@ 6,740 M) at **Dêqên County** (Yunnan Province) - 云南德钦 梅里雪山*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 视觉饕餮 on 500px








by 视觉饕餮 on 500px








by 视觉饕餮 on 500px








by 视觉饕餮 on 500px








by 视觉饕餮 on 500px








by 视觉饕餮 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lancang River Gorges at Dêqên County (Yunnan Province) - 云南德钦 澜沧江峡谷*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

Lancang River is the upper stream of the Mekong River 









by Sminghe on 500px








by Sminghe on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Hua (or Huashan) National Park (Shaanxi Province) - 陕西华阴 华山*
Huayin, Weinan City, Shaanxi Province, NW China








by 陕西张永锋15289330231 on 500px








by 陕西张永锋15289330231 on 500px








by 陕西张永锋15289330231 on 500px














​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Seen from the north from left to right: Eiger, Mönch and Jungfrau:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Mönch and glacier seen from the Jongfraujoch station:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Aletschglacier seen from the Jongfraujoch station:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Abi Gamin** Peak **(@7,355M) of the Himalayas Seen from Zanda County (Tibet) - 西藏扎达 远眺卡密特峰次峰群*
Zanda County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

Located at the China-India Border, it is one of the subsidiary peaks of the Kamet Peak (@7,756M)









by 视觉饕餮 on 500px








by 视觉饕餮 on 500px















​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Panoramic view from Jungfraujoch at 3500 meter elevation towards the north:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Mountain climbers at the summit ridge of Aiguille du Midi, France.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Hintertuxer glacier:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunset at Zanda National Geo-park in Zanda County (Tibet) - 西藏 扎达土林日落*
Zanda County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by ATIME on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunrise at Muztagh Ata Peak (Xinjiang) - 新疆 慕士塔格峰 日出*
Akto County, Kizilsu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by ATIME on 500px








by ATIME on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Enshi Grand Canyon in Clouds (Hubei Province) - 湖北 云雾中的恩施大峡谷*
Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China








by 文林 on 500px








by 文林 on 500px








by 秀才·张 on 500px








by 文林 on 500px













​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491910516356390915


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Mountains in the Zillertal region, Austria.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Some more from the same region:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Glaciers on the flanks of the Monch, near Wengen Switserland.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains at Altay Prefecture (Xinjiang) - 新疆阿勒泰 阿尔泰山*
Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 老老顽童 on 500px








by 老老顽童 on 500px








by 老老顽童 on 500px








by koohorizon on 500px








by 老老顽童 on 500px








by 老老顽童 on 500px








by 老老顽童 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kuqiongshitai Grasslands at the **Tianshan Mountains** (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 库琼什台*
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China
















by 爱吃皮芽子 on 500px








by 老老顽童  on 500px








by 老老顽童  on 500px








by 老老顽童  on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Ge'nyen** (6,204 m) in Autumn at Litang County (Sichuan Province) - 四川理塘 格聂山秋色*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

At the height of 6,204 metres (20,354 ft), Mount Ge'nyen is the highest peak of the Shaluli Mountains (沙鲁里山).
Colloquially, it is regarded as the 3rd tallest peak in Sichuan Province after *Mount Gongga* at 7,556 m (24,790 ft) and *Mount Siguniang* at 6,250 m (20,510ft).
However, a few subsidiary peaks of Mount Gongga are over 6,500 metres, making neither Mount Siguniang the 2nd nor Mount Ge'nyen the 3rd among Sichuan's Peaks.









by 西贝王爷 on 500px








by 陈实 on 500px








by 富兰克林 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Glaciers at Chola Mountains in Dege County (Sichuan Province) - 四川德格 雀儿山冰川*
Dege County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by Kin on 500px








by Kin on 500px








by Kin on 500px








by Kin on 500px








by Kin on 500px








by Kin on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yala Snow Mountain (@5,820 M) in Garzê (Sichuan Province) - 四川甘孜 雅拉雪山*
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by Kin on 500px








by Kin on 500px








by Kin on 500px








by Kin on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yarlung Tsangpo Grand Canyon** in Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 雅鲁藏布大峡谷*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

Yarlung Tsangpo Grand Canyon is the world's deepest canyon









by 边城布衣 on 500px








by 边城布衣 on 500px








by 放飞心灵 on 500px











​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Mountain at the end of the boulevard in Kamari on Santorini.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Limestone cliffs on Santorini. This area near Kamari is not volcanic in origin, unlike the main caldera in the center of the island.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenxianju Scenic Area at Xianju County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江仙居 神仙居景区*
Xianju County, Taizhou City, Zhejiang Province, East China

Like nearby *Yandang Mountains*, Shenxianju Scenic Area was also formed by volcanic activities during the *Cretaceous Period* (c. 100-120 million years ago).









by Chen Yu on 500px








by Chen Yu on 500px





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga** Seen from Mount Emei (Sichuan Province) - 四川 峨眉山远眺贡嘎山*
Emeishan City, Leshan City, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 纵横 on 500px








by 纵横 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Karst Landscapes at Chongzuo (Guangxi) - 广西崇左 喀斯特地貌*
Chongzuo City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, South China








by 陈小羊Timeline on 500px








by 陈小羊Timeline on 500px








by 陈小羊Timeline on 500px








by 陈小羊Timeline on 500px











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qilian Mountains** at Qilian County (Qinghai Province) - 青海祁连 祁连山*
Qilian County, Haibei Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by Glacier Peak on 500px








by Glacier Peak on 500px








by Glacier Peak on 500px








by Glacier Peak on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Unknown Snowy Peak Seen from Dalin Village at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 达林村看雪山*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 罗珠东周 on 500px








by 罗珠东周 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝风景*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 罗珠东周 on 500px








by 罗珠东周 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pamir Mountains at Taxkorgan County (Xinjiang) - 新疆塔县 帕米尔高原*
Taxkorgan County, Kashgar Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhangjiajie (or Wulingyuan) National Park (Hunan Province) - 湖南张家界 武陵源国家公园*
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China
















by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px













​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Mount Cook, New Zealand*
Mount Cook, New Zealand by Daniel Fowkes, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Chor Virap Monastery, Armenia 

Ararat mountains

Photo Credit: 
Clara


Chor Virap Monastery, Armenia by Clara, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

La Grigna meridionale o Grignetta 2184 m, Lombardy, Italy.

Photo credit: 
Ettore Guarnaroli


La Grigna meridionale o Grignetta 2184 m by Ettore Guarnaroli, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huangshan** (or Yellow Mountains) National Park (Anhui Province) - 安徽 黄山景区*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China

















by 少昊 on 500px








by 少昊 on 500px








by 少昊 on 500px








by 少昊 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jade Dragon Snow Mountain in Lijiang (Yunnan Province) - 云南丽江 玉龙雪山*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 拼却的一醉 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 拼却的一醉 on 500px








by 拼却的一醉 on 500px








by 拼却的一醉 on 500px








by 秦关汉月 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountains**' Sceneries along the China National Highway 217 (Xinjiang) - 新疆 独库公路 天山风景*
Kuqa County, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China
















by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Gannan Prefecture (Gansu Province) - 甘肃甘南州风情*
Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kanbula National Geo-park at **Jainca County** (Qinghai Province) - 青海尖扎 坎布拉国家地质公园*
Jainca County, Huangnan Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by 一江水在路上 on 500px








by 一江水在路上 on 500px








by 一江水在路上 on 500px








by 一江水在路上 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Retreating Glacier No.1 at the Tianshan Mountains in Urumqi County (Xinjiang) - 新疆乌鲁木齐 消融的天山一号冰川*
Urumqi County, Urumqi City, Capital of Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 老老顽童 on 500px








by 老老顽童 on 500px








by 老老顽童 on 500px








by 老老顽童 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 5th Century Maijishan Grottoes in **Tianshui** (Gansu Province) - 甘肃天水 麦积山石窟*
Tianshui City, Gansu Province, NW China

It is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site, Silk Roads: The Routes Network of Chang'an-Tian Shan Corridor

*















*
by dalewu  on 500px








by 文心雕龙 on 500px








by 文心雕龙 on 500px








by 文心雕龙 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Danxia Landscapes** at Qilian Mountains (Qinghai Province) - 青海祁连山 丹霞地貌*
Qilian County, Haibei Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by 王岩山西 on 500px








by 华HUA on 500px








by 华HUA on 500px








by 华HUA on 500px








by 华HUA on 500px








by 华HUA on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Zhajinjiabo Mountain at **Batang County** (Sichuan Province) - 四川巴塘 扎金甲博神山*
Batang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by FOXeye on 500px








by FOXeye on 500px








by FOXeye on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Danxia Landscapes at Xunhua County (Qinghai Province) - 青海循化 丹霞地貌*
Xunhua County, Haidong Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by 秋月春风 on 500px

















by 秋月春风 on 500px








by 秋月春风 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Anjihai Grand Canyon at **Shawan **(Xinjiang) - 新疆沙湾 安集海大峡谷*
Shawan City, Tacheng Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga **(@ 7,556 M) in Kangding (Sichuan Province) - 四川康定 贡嘎雪山*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

At the heght of 7,556 m (24,790 ft) , Mount Gongga (or Minya Konka) is the tallest mountain in Sichuan Province (thus known as *"The King of Sichuan Mountains"*)
Mount Gongga is also the easternmost 7,000 metres (23,000 ft) peak in the world and the third highest peak outside the Himalaya / Karakoram.









by 李竹 on 500px








by 李竹 on 500px








by 李竹 on 500px








by 李竹 on 500px








by 李竹 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Jonê County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃卓尼风景*
Jonê County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China








by 摄行生活 on 500px








by 摄行生活 on 500px








by 摄行生活 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangtze River's Wu Gorge at Wushan County (Chongqing) - 重庆巫山 长江巫峡*
Wushan County, Chongqing Municipality, SW China








by 华HUA on 500px








by 华HUA on 500px








by 华HUA on 500px




















​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Mount Taranaki, New Zealand*
Mount Taranaki, NZ by Ewan Dunsmuir, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Shigatse (Tibet) - 西藏日喀则风景*
Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 马小六 on 500px








by 马小六 on 500px








by 马小六 on 500px








by 马小六 on 500px








by 马小六 on 500px








by 马小六 on 500px











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shigatse Section of the Himalayas (Tibet) - 西藏日喀则 喜马拉雅山脉*
Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 马小六 on 500px








by 马小六 on 500px








by 马小六 on 500px








by 马小六 on 500px








by 马小六 on 500px








by 马小六 on 500px













​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Tasmania, Australia*
Pristine dreams by Jay Daley, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna Vulcan* from Taormina, *Sicily - Italy*







Taormina by Agnieszka Biskup, su Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountains** in Xinjiang - 新疆 天山山脉*
NW China
















by Kowuki on 500px








by Kowuki on 500px








by Kowuki on 500px








by Kowuki on 500px








by Kowuki on 500px








by Kowuki on 500px








by Kowuki on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountains** in Xinjiang - 新疆 天山山脉*
NW China
















by Kowuki on 500px








by Kowuki on 500px








by Kowuki on 500px








by Kowuki on 500px








by Kowuki on 500px








by Kowuki on 500px











​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Ajusco Volcano*
Mexico city
4,000m


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Popocatepetl Volcano*
Puebla, Mexico
5,450m


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Nevado de Colima Volcano*
Colima, Mexico
3,840m












































​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Nevado de Toluca Volcano*
Estado de Mexico, Mexico
4,680m



























​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Pico de Orizaba or Citlaltepec Volcano*
Veracruz, Mexico
5,640m


























​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Cerro de la Silla*
Nuevo León, Mexico
1,820m

































​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Cerro la negra*
Puebla, Mexico
4,580m


























​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Tacaná Volcano*
Chiapas, Mexico & Guatemala
4,080m





























​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Peña de Bernal or Bernal Monolite*
Bernal, Querétaro, Mexico
2,510m



























​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Cofre de Perote*
Veracruz, Mexico
4,282m




























​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Cerro de las Mitras*
Nuevo León, Mexico


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Yala Snow Mountain (@5,820 M) in Garzê (Sichuan Province) - 四川甘孜 雅拉雪山*
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 三号棚 on 500px








by 三号棚 on 500px








by 三号棚 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve at Daocheng County (Sichuan Province) - 四川稻城 亚丁自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 旅星人 on 500px








by 旅星人 on 500px








by 旅星人 on 500px








by 旅星人 on 500px








by 旅星人 on 500px








by 旅星人 on 500px








by 旅星人 on 500px













​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Peñas las monjas*
Mineral el Chico
Hidalgo, Mexico









SOURCE










SOURCE​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Tlaloc Volcano*
Mexico City









SOURCE









SOURCE​


----------

